# Reported Issues Thread



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all. 


Thank you


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Glad you are getting some help.


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks and welcome. This is a great site. Glad you're getting help to keep it going.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for all you do! Love this site ( with my coffee of course ) .


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for informing us we really missed not being in touch, welcome back-nanad


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

What about this thread having it's own section instead of having it in General Chit Chat, that way it won't get lost?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Good to "hear"! And welcome to the newbie. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

When will the person start??


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your note. Most helpful.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you, I believe you did an excellent job picking an outside source, that way she will be involved in this wonderful community and not the constant infighting over silly stuff.

Janallyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fantastic news! Welcome, New Moderator!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you for attending to this. Here's to a great relationship!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Great.... it will help a lot.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sdftrace said:


> Thank you for your note. Most helpful.


????????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I am glad the moderator is an 'outsider'.

Maybe this site can now return to how it used to be.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is great news. So afraid we were going to lose KP! This is, hand down, the greatest site in the world.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Paradise Lost
Paradise Found.

Thanks Ostrich for hiring someone.

(Throw the bums out.)


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you! I had just about given up on KP.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Great! Hopefully now the doxxers and multiple account users will dealt with.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good morning, Admin. 

Will your new assistant wade through and take action based on reports we’ve already filed or will she require new reports starting on her first official day of duties?

I’ve mostly quit posting due to a select few who’ve made this site so unpleasant that it isn’t worth it.

Will look forward to your answer.

Thanks, 
Shannon


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I see my request was not read yet so I guess we start fresh? Thankyou, because it is getting more and more difficult to keep skipping posts.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad you are getting help. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome back and thanks for information...…...


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello admin and thankyou, lets hope your new moderator will help sort the nasties out when we report them


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

OK - everyone else seemed to understand this, except me. We are to go back to that post from Admin (the ostrich) if we have a problem - correct? So we somehow need to keep that subject? Or am I being dense? Don't answer that or I will have to report you!!! LOL! :sm11: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a relief! Very wise to bring in someone outside of the issues. Thanks Trish 2222 for alerting us to this welcome news!
All the very best, to both Admin. and the new employee.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Good news. I hope the new person can clean up & get rid of the vile comments from the few which are spoiling this site.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Fabulous news! Thank you for informing us.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonderful news, thank you so much for saving our Paradise site.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you! I do have an issue to report. There is one user "Bedo" who has been harassing and bullying one lady in particular. If this could be taken care of, it would be a wonderful thing!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Soprano Knitter said:


> Thank you! I do have an issue to report. There is one user "Bedo" who has been harassing and bullying one lady in particular. If this could be taken care of, it would be a wonderful thing!


ONE user? Try a boat load of them. There are members who are researching other members and posting personal information, they have gone to outside sites to find photographs of KP users family members..like children and grandchildren...financial information, criminal information about family members, etc..


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ONE user? Try a boat load of them. There are members who are researching other members and posting personal information, they have gone to outside sites to find photographs of KP users family members..like children and grandchildren...financial information, criminal information about family members, etc..


This particular one has me really bothered, and was the first one I thought of. I know there are others, but I have reported this one so many times, I'm wondering why "it" isn't gone.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you and welcome to the new moderator - soooo badly needed. Posts containing personal information of others, and hurtful, angry, rotten language, just do not belong here, or anywhere, and there should be a stop to it right away. The large majority of people are here on KP to enjoy this site. The small minority, who try to ruin it for everyone else, just do not belong here, IMO.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you... and it’s great we are expanding causing you to need help! 

I personally are very grateful for all the work you do. ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Thank you. Great news.


Oh, the irony of this!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, the irony of this!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, the irony of this!


Noticed that too, huh?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Best of luck to your new assistant! And all of us too!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: Good news for KP! Thanks Admin.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Jiggs said:


> What about this thread having it's own section instead of having it in General Chit Chat, that way it won't get lost?


I think this is a really useful idea. Can do?

And good news! I am glad a new ostrich is joining the flock.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Noticed that too, huh?


It's the usual pattern. Sweet talk on the onset, victim in the middle, honey badger to complete the cycle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nitnana said:


> OK - everyone else seemed to understand this, except me. We are to go back to that post from Admin (the ostrich) if we have a problem - correct? So we somehow need to keep that subject? Or am I being dense? Don't answer that or I will have to report you!!! LOL! :sm11: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


No, you're not being dense - or at least no more dense than I!

As I understand it, we are to report any issues here on this topic - *publicly* - instead of using the Report Issue button. If that's the case - that reports can be viewed by everyone, including the person whose post one is reporting - there might be fewer frivolous reports. Maybe. Personally, I think I prefer using the Report Issue button. It used to work well, when admin was watching things.

On the other hand ...

Say I report a topic that's misplaced (in Main instead of in General Chit-Chat). That will mean I will post the link to the offending topic, and - people being people - that will trigger many more clicks on the topic. More clicks = more fractional pennies into Admin's coffers. That doesn't happen when one uses the Report Issue button.

Colour me cynical.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you're not being dense - or at least no more dense than I!
> 
> As I understand it, we are to report any issues here on this topic - *publicly* - instead of using the Report Issue button. If that's the case - that reports can be viewed by everyone, including the person whose post one is reporting - there might be fewer frivolous reports. Maybe. Personally, I think I prefer using the Report Issue button. It used to work well, when admin was watching things.
> 
> ...


One can use this thread to post issues, but if it is of a personal matter, we are advised to use PM. So both paths are effective.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


I am really glad to see you will have much needed help. This is a colossal undertaking. I am wondering if you can help me. I was known for several years as Orillia Stitcher. One day I was asked for my password, which I had not written down and therefore forgotten, and I cannot post as Orillia Stitcher. If you could send my password to my email address I would be forever grateful. Thanks so much. I would rather continue as Orillia Stitcher.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you Admin but I am unable to see how one person will be able to make much of an impact on this site for a long time. After 18 months of a free-for-all the rats have made one hell of a mess. Good luck to your new assistant, she will need it. Jen


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I personally believe, chiming in again, that admin is trying to help, maybe more positive than negative would solve this problem, if everyone has anger or angst, where we are the going, lets head up hill, not down hill,

Janallyn


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I think getting outsider to monitor and help was the best decision for the forum!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jiggs said:


> What about this thread having it's own section instead of having it in General Chit Chat, that way it won't get lost?


Not necessary - - from the screenshot below, do you see where the topic title is in *BOLD* ??? That indicates that admin has "docked" the topic in the first position of General Chit-Chat, so no one will ever lose track of it. (Note also that GCC Rules are docked right below the new topic.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good choice on selecting an outsider. No previous good or bad impressions.

Thank you for letting us know.

Hello and welcome to the new Moderator.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> ABC's!


If we will be leaving? 
You better get you hat as you will be out with us too.LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I seem to be having trouble with sending PM s , some are getting through but some are not , and i know that others have commented on this problem too , so ìs it possible you could fix this problem ????


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the info and welcome to your new helper. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate your support.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for keeping our KP running! I appreciate all that you do. Welcome to your assistant!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting help. I love this site.


----------



## pstall53 (Mar 15, 2017)

Best wishes!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you.....and a warm welcome to your new assistant.
I was told by another knitter that she wouldn't put pics of her completed work on here because there are so many argumentative people it put her off doing it.
With her saying this I realized that a lot of others probably thought the same and that it wouldn't be long before the site became not worth looking at.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for a great site and welcome to your new helper. I hope she has fun with her new job. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for all your hard work. Many of us support and applaud your efforts. This is an excellent knitting/crocheting site.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the new moderator. This site is wonderful for our sharing ideas and encouragement. It's nice to know someone is "out there".


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks for starting this wonderful site and managing it for so long. Taking on a new helper is a wise choice since I am sure with the size of this group it has become a monitor!rental task.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

I, too, would like to thank you for this forum; I look forward to it each day. The great majority of people on KP are kind and supportive. The minority (the bullies) should be told " if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing" and silenced. Good luck!


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

I, too, would like to thank you for this forum; I look forward to it each day. The great majority of people on KP are kind and supportive. The minority (the bullies) should be told " if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing" and silenced. Good luck!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you and welcome to you're new assistant.


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for your message and welcome to your assistant. I love this site and appreciate all of the good work.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Good news. Thank you.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

KroSha said:


> Not necessary - - from the screenshot below, do you see where the topic title is in *BOLD* ??? That indicates that admin has "docked" the topic in the first position of General Chit-Chat, so no one will ever lose track of it. (Note also that GCC Rules are docked right below the new topic.)


Ahhh! You've cleared that up for everyone! This is good news from Administration and will be more than helpful in the future for everyone.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for keeping us informed.


----------



## Pintel (Sep 27, 2015)

Best wishes to you and your new assistant.
Who owns or underwrites KnittingParadise?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrific to hear and thank you for the update. And hello to the "newbie"


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yippee! I join the others in thanking you for staffing up. It's never an easy decision to increase expenses, but we will all appreciate having someone who can devote all their time to ensuring that this site stays wonderful for all users.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Great! Thank you for letting us know what is happening!


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Hope helps keep the site as fantastic as ever.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, and welcome to your new assistant!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for your message! I'm glad you're getting an assistant! Running this site must be so much work.

Gratefully yours,
Hazel


----------



## Jasper's Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you so much! And welcome to your new person.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

This is good news.
This is a huge group with huge duties for you, Admin, you deserve asststance.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I would cast a strong vote for making it more difficult to skip over the tutorial when they first join, such as the proper place to start a topic. I'm seeing TONS of non-knitting topics in Main and even one person who said she didn't know how to choose a category!!!!!

Also, I would add that I'm not seeing so many really nasty, hateful personal attacks (I stay away from the attic). I hate to see people being "dissed" even on knitting topics with lines like, "You SHOULD HAVE REALIZED."

But overall, I see that there are some improvements and I'm pleased to hear that you are adding an assistant. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

So glad you've found some help managing this huge site. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

KroSha said:


> Not necessary - - from the screenshot below, do you see where the topic title is in *BOLD* ??? That indicates that admin has "docked" the topic in the first position of General Chit-Chat, so no one will ever lose track of it. (Note also that GCC Rules are docked right below the new topic.)


I was thinking that this thread could be "docked" ( learned something new, thanks) like the Mobile Redirects that was done in February. When you go to newest topics that is the first one listed. Not sure but I think it shows no matter what Topics you are subscribed to. Thought I read in the last couple of weeks that someone was not subscribed to GC so they wouldn't see this thread. Maybe I don't use KP like most, I go to Newest Topics and then read (or not) the sections that I am subscribed to. The Mobile Redirects is always at the top but not this new one and that is why I suggested to make it permanent.


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you and welcome to your new assistant.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jiggs said:


> What about this thread having it's own section instead of having it in General Chit Chat, that way it won't get lost?


GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you for letting us know your plans and welcome to your new assistant.

ETA: Will we have to re-send any private messages we've sent you prior to this announcement?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jiggs said:


> I was thinking that this thread could be "docked" ( learned something new, thanks) like the Mobile Redirects that was done in February. When you go to newest topics that is the first one listed. Not sure but I think it shows no matter what Topics you are subscribed to. Thought I read in the last couple of weeks that someone was not subscribed to GC so they wouldn't see this thread. Maybe I don't use KP like most, I go to Newest Topics and then read (or not) the sections that I am subscribed to. The Mobile Redirects is always at the top but not this new one and that is why I suggested to make it permanent.


In order to get maximum exposure, perhaps this new assistant information and reporting method should be also docked under Main and under Newest Topics...

It's an imperfect system however, because someone who doesn't typically bounce around within the forum and on the website frequently, will probably not find their way to those section topics anyway - - I don't know the answer.

Those who think it would be helpful may want to use the new method to suggest it, and if enough members do, maybe it would be implemented.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

Good news! Happy days again.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard..hopefully our relationship will be a lasting one...


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for letting us know what's going on here in Paradise! Welcome to your new assistant, and I hope she enjoys the many good things about this site, as she will certainly get her fill of the negative Nancies through complaints. I love this forum, and am so relieved that you've found an outside assistant to help monitor such a large, diverse group  Lynn


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for your post and letting us know about your new assistant. Welcome aboard!


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice to know. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wonderful! We welcome the contact and assistance. Thank you.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

After joining over 8 years ago this is still the only site I go to every day. It is wonderful and I thank you for doing the work needed to keep it going. A welcome to your new assistant.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know what is happening behind the scene.

Welcome to the new moderator.

Ann


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

This is such good news! I love it here, but standards have been falling and behaviour and language that would have previously got someone booted off has been allowed to flow unchecked. The new assistant is going to be busy!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that is wonderful news.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

- Do not post content or images or patterns owned/authored by others without their permission. Complying with all laws (including copyright) is solely the responsibility of each individual user.

^this would include images and screenshots of information under copyright of other websites, such as Facebook, Google (such as Google Street view), Yahoo and of course Newspapers, which are also copyrighted. Additionally clerk of the court records are not to be posted on other websites as is clearly spelled out by every clerk of the court website. 

Though some members engage in doing these things almost every single day..sometimes multiple times a day.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I dropped my iPad into the toilet, so this hasn’t been the best of days. 

That said, to avoid the new assistant running screaming into the night, please consider installing a free margarita fountain for him/her and providing steel toe boots.

If the last sixteen or so months are any indication, the job may be more palatable if he/she is well and truly toasted and the boots might come in handy.

Once again, thank you for this site, and for all you do for us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I dropped my iPad into the toilet, so this hasn't been the best of days.
> 
> That said, to avoid the new assistant running screaming into the night, please consider installing a free margarita fountain for him/her and providing steel toe boots.
> 
> ...


You're a breath of fresh air!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

This is really the best news! Welcome to the new moderator! We do need her!

Thank you Ostrich, for this excellent decision! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## colzie (May 6, 2013)

Thank you Admin for your commitment to the quality/positive culture of Knitting Paradise - welcome to your assistant


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great news! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't gotten the forum posts for sometime now, 
and when I mark them in my settings, they don't 
stay marked.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


What a relief it is to know that you have chosen an outside source to be your assistant rather than one who has been a KP member & might have some prejudices against or issues with other members. Thank you!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for that information. This is a great site.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I dropped my iPad into the toilet, so this hasn't been the best of days.
> 
> That said, to avoid the new assistant running screaming into the night, please consider installing a free margarita fountain for him/her and providing steel toe boots.
> 
> ...


Always love your posts. Thanks.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great news, as you can see by all the comments we all love & enjoy our time here on KP


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope this thread isn't going to become a slinging match for certain members who should have been booted off with those steel toe boots long ago.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Petrusplusdirect Zspam


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

PatK27 said:


> Petrusplusdirect Zspam


?????????


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, Cyber Granny.


Cyber Granny said:


> I hope this thread isn't going to become a slinging match for certain members who should have been booted off with those steel toe boots long ago.


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you from me, too.


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you from me, too.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

It has really been encouraging to see Admin logged on for long periods over the last few days. Perhaps some order will return to GCC and The Attic. That said --the worst trolls do not post when Admin is online.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> It has really been encouraging to see Admin logged on for long periods over the last few days. Perhaps some order will return to GCC and The Attic. That said --the worst trolls do not post when Admin is online.


Have you looked at the number of posts in the past 24 hours over the past two days? I haven't seen number this low in YEARS!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Have you looked at the number of posts in the past 24 hours over the past two days? I haven't seen number this low in YEARS!


At any given time I am only seeing one of my watched topics with new posts. I think that a lot of people have been driven away by all of the trash talk. When I say trash that is exactly what I mean.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> At any given time I am only seeing one of my watched topics with new posts. I think that a lot of people have been driven away by all of the trash talk. When I say trash that is exactly what I mean.


If you go to the forum's home page you can see the total number of posts in the past 24 hours. I've been watching that count for a while now. It's been steadily dropping since admin quit moderating the forum but took a huge dive since this topic was started and I haven't seen any doxxing since this announcement.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If you go to the forum's home page you can see the total number of posts in the past 24 hours. I've been watching that count for a while now. It's been steadily dropping since admin quit moderating the forum but took a huge dive since this topic was started and I haven't seen any doxxing since this announcement.


The two of the worst are behaving relatively well although still breaking KP rules. They don't want to get turfed! All Admin has to do is check posts from two weeks or a month ago to see what they were up to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> The two of the worst are behaving relatively well although still breaking KP rules. They don't want to get turfed! All Admin has to do is check posts from two weeks or a month ago to see what they were up to.


As if "laying low" now changes anything. It's all out there for admin to see.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> As if "laying low" now changes anything. It's all out there for admin to see.


Agreed!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If you go to the forum's home page you can see the total number of posts in the past 24 hours. I've been watching that count for a while now. It's been steadily dropping since admin quit moderating the forum but took a huge dive since this topic was started and I haven't seen any doxxing since this announcement.


Now that doesn't suprise me. It's so great to have someone on the case in referrence to moderating just the idea that someone is 'Watching' does a lot to keep the rubbish down.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> Now that doesn't suprise me. It's so great to have someone on the case in referrence to moderating just the idea that someone is 'Watching' does a lot to keep the rubbish down.


Isn't it a shame though that adults have to have a moderator watching them in order to behave in a responsible/respectful manner.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

susieknitter said:


> Isn't it a shame though that adults have to have a moderator watching them in order to behave in a responsible/respectful manner.


I'll admit I slipped once and used some not particularly nice language in light of having personal information splashed across KP. I can excuse a one time offense but when it happens over and over again by the same people, it isn't a slip, it's deliberate. Admin announces that a new moderator has been put in place and suddenly people who haven't behaved in over a year are going to stop....I don't think this will continue for long. Today and yesterday are one thing, lets see what happens over the next 3 months.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I'll admit I slipped once and used some not particularly nice language in light of having personal information splashed across KP. I can excuse a one time offense but when it happens over and over again by the same people, it isn't a slip, it's deliberate. Admin announces that a new moderator has been put in place and suddenly people who haven't behaved in over a year are going to stop....I don't think this will continue for long. Today and yesterday are one thing, lets see what happens over the next 3 months.


There may be some protection in the way of regulations.

https://apple.news/ARwwzS_nmQZK43tdtiUa9jQ


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> There may be some protection in the way of regulations.
> 
> https://apple.news/ARwwzS_nmQZK43tdtiUa9jQ


That's nice but I only see mention of the social media giants, Knitting Paradise is pretty small potatoes in comparison.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


Is this where I post to report a spam poster, please?

Buy Genuine IELTS,PTE,TOEFL,Certificate Online Buy Real/fake Passport,ID card Driver's license,Visa WHATSAPP(+12036799655)
| Watch | Bookmark
Apr 5, 2019 01:42:48 #
robertcooley (new user) (online) Joined: Apr 5, 2019 Posts: 3


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> Isn't it a shame though that adults have to have a moderator watching them in order to behave in a responsible/respectful manner.


True but every other forum has moderators, life in general has moderators ie we have laws and law inforcement.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That's nice but I only see mention of the social media giants, Knitting Paradise is pretty small potatoes in comparison.


It's a start in the right direction.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> True but every other forum has moderators, life in general has moderators ie we have laws and law inforcement.


I see your point. I suppose it's a case that I have never known adults act and speak in the manner that a lot on here (mostly in the attic) have done over the past year. It astounds me that people behave in this way.....especially those that say they are intelligent professionals.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

susieknitter said:


> I see your point. I suppose it's a case that I have never known adults act and speak in the manner that a lot on here (mostly in the attic) have done over the past year. It astounds me that people behave in this way.....especially those that say they are intelligent professionals.


Their behavior belies their claims.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I see your point. I suppose it's a case that I have never known adults act and speak in the manner that a lot on here (mostly in the attic) have done over the past year. It astounds me that people behave in this way.....especially those that say they are intelligent professionals.


Oh Miss Susie. This might not be the correct forum to address you in, but I am. Your sweet condescending replies laced with barbs are always so refreshing. You remind me of my Great Aunt who would sit and pontificate on everyone else's actions/speech/gaiety. Aunt Mamie was also English so it might be in the blood. My mother would drive away from their home after we would visit and just fume. Then I had my first son and we went to visit Aunt Mamie and she proceeded to do her best to destroy my mother's happiness at her first grandchild (which made him Aunt Mamie's first Great Great Nephew by the way). When we left, my mom said "we are never going back to that house". I told her, "Mother, she is just an unhappy woman who hates to see others enjoy life. She thinks she is perfect and we are all flawed. We will go back so we don't show ourselves in her manner".

Bottom line, Miss Susie. Every time I read one of your posts I smile and think of Aunt Mamie sitting in her oversized chair with her fat rolls bubbling over the edge and her chin whiskers touching her collar and the front of her dress all food stained giving us lectures on how bad we were while she could not see her own flaws.

Cheerio Susie and keep on considering yourself perfect. I am just happy I don't have to be in the same room with you. I already lived that life.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, thank you.
Me think you have been overloaded and am glad you got help.
Look forward to meeting the newbie.

Later edit.
Did not realize that this has evolved into so many pages.
Forgive me but can't read all that.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> I hope this thread isn't going to become a slinging match for certain members who should have been booted off with those steel toe boots long ago.


I do! Let them show their tails. Perfect place for it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I do! Let them show their tails. Perfect place for it!


All in one place.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

painthoss said:


> I do! Let them show their tails. Perfect place for it!


Scroll up a little bit, someone has.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Scroll up a little bit, someone has.


Yes, I did see that, but thank you for noticing and sharing it too.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> All in one place.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Yep!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Cyber Granny said:


> I hope this thread isn't going to become a slinging match for certain members who should have been booted off with those steel toe boots long ago.





painthoss said:


> I do! Let them show their tails. Perfect place for it!





RookieRetiree said:


> All in one place.


*KP's New Assistant*

_The difference between original instigators and defensive responders..._

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598968-1.html


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

trout23 said:


> Oh Miss Susie. This might not be the correct forum to address you in, but I am. Your sweet condescending replies laced with barbs are always so refreshing. You remind me of my Great Aunt who would sit and pontificate on everyone else's actions/speech/gaiety. Aunt Mamie was also English so it might be in the blood. (...snipped...)


Ahhhh yes - - trout23 - - an original instigator or defensive responder ???

Definitely instigator...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> (...snipped...) Love your post! I will start referring to those you describe as Aunt Mamie! I am fairly certain we ALL have an Aunt Mamie! A sign of a miserable, nasty, lonely biddy. Not happy unless everyone ELSE is unhappy as well. I know the type VERY WELL. I have copied your post into my note page. Well written with a helping heaping of the most tasty sarcasm and topping it off by hitting the nail directly on its flat head!


Loves trout23's post. Glengirl, another instigator unable to stop poking the bear...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Well it seems even the administrator of this forum cannot post a topic without a select few resorting to their derogatory commentary.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

All admin needs to do is "click" on the suspect members names and just do a random sample of posts to get a good idea of what "games" people play with other members.
personally I think the attic, pwf,solarium should be nixed immediately. 
If things get crazy in other sections?
Start the 3 strikes you are out rule.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

All it takes to alert the moderator is for people to hit the report post and then the moderator makes their decisions.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> Actually, since you are POSTING ON THIS TOPIC, you might want to read the original post.
> 
> THIS TOPIC is for posting complaints.


I'm more than aware of that but any issue will easily be lost by putting it on this thread.

There's already the established Report Issue/Post available.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Aisles said:


> All it takes to alert the moderator is for people to hit the report post and then the moderator makes their decisions.


Thanks for the good suggestion, in case people are not aware of that function and how to use it. And why.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice links you posted, however not in any of them did I refer to someone as elderly, arthritic or chubby. 

This topic is for posting complaints, so here goes. I'd like to complain about Glengirl's habitual doxxing of personal information gleaned from sites outside of KP along with use of content and images from other sites that are copyrighted. Her nonstop degrading of other members and viscous name calling is beyond the pale. There is no need for these types of behaviors on a site used by adults. 

She may not actually type profanity into her posts but she has no problem copying and pasting profanity used by other or posting memes that contain profanity. She has done this hundreds of times!

Thank you new moderator, for your attention to these matters.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Nice links you posted, however not in any of them did I refer to someone as elderly, arthritic or chubby.
> 
> This topic is for posting complaints, so here goes. I'd like to complain about Glengirl's habitual doxxing of personal information gleaned from sites outside of KP along with use of content and images from other sites that are copyrighted. Her nonstop degrading of other members and viscous name calling is beyond the pale. There is no need for these types of behaviors on a site used by adults.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> (...snipped...) BTW... it sounds as if you BELIEVE the moderator will be reading through thousands of posts by over 400,000 members to determine who the "bad seeds" are.


Glengirl/(AmyKnits), *STILL*another instigator unable to stop poking the bear...

I don't know why it *SOUNDS* that way to you, since I didn't say it...

...however just as a point of information, I think perhaps the KP membership isn't as high as 400,000 - - may be overstated by half.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Glengirl/(AmyKnits), *STILL*another instigator unable to stop poking the bear...
> 
> I don't know why it *SOUNDS* that way to you, since I didn't say it...
> 
> ...however just as a point of information, I think perhaps the KP membership isn't as high as 400,000 - - may be overstated by half.


According to forum statistics you are pretty close to having hit the mark...total number of users on Knitting Paradise is 197189.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Pales in comparison to your actions. How many hundreds of times have you posted my name and full address?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

trout23 said:


> Oh Miss Susie. This might not be the correct forum to address you in, but I am. Your sweet condescending replies laced with barbs are always so refreshing. You remind me of my Great Aunt who would sit and pontificate on everyone else's actions/speech/gaiety. Aunt Mamie was also English so it might be in the blood. My mother would drive away from their home after we would visit and just fume. Then I had my first son and we went to visit Aunt Mamie and she proceeded to do her best to destroy my mother's happiness at her first grandchild (which made him Aunt Mamie's first Great Great Nephew by the way). When we left, my mom said "we are never going back to that house". I told her, "Mother, she is just an unhappy woman who hates to see others enjoy life. She thinks she is perfect and we are all flawed. We will go back so we don't show ourselves in her manner".
> 
> Bottom line, Miss Susie. Every time I read one of your posts I smile and think of Aunt Mamie sitting in her oversized chair with her fat rolls bubbling over the edge and her chin whiskers touching her collar and the front of her dress all food stained giving us lectures on how bad we were while she could not see her own flaws.
> 
> Cheerio Susie and keep on considering yourself perfect. I am just happy I don't have to be in the same room with you. I already lived that life.


I am so pleased to hear that my posts make you smile Mrs Trout. It is so much nicer to put a smile on someones face than it is to put a frown on a face or a tear in an eye.

Your description of your Aunt Mamie put a smile on my face, so thank you for that. 
I could visualize her well from your description and realize it must have been quite embarrassing to admit to having an aunt with fat rolls bubbling over the edge her chair, her chin whiskers touching her collar, and the front of her dress all food stained.
Your surmising that I look like this didn't just put a smile on my face it made me laugh until I had happy tears running down my cheeks.....so again thank you.

Seeing that buying clothes from the US I need to have a size 6 for skirts, jeans, and trousers (pants as you call them) and a size 8 for blouses I think your self proclaimed power, to put a face/figure to someone you have never seen, should be seriously questioned.

From a proud to be English person, I remain yours faithfully,
Miss Susie.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Good news! Seems like folks want a political section so that topic isn’t always in Chit Chat! ????


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

sandj said:


> Good news! Seems like folks want a political section so that topic isn't always in Chit Chat! ????


What? When?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

You never posted a screen shot of an email because no email ever existed. You HAVE however posted my full address HUNDREDS of times. At this late date you can't begin to deny that. Trying to whitewash yourself at this late date is futile, Dr. Doxxer! Explain away the hundreds of times you have posted copyrighted content from sites like Facebook and Google, which is also clearly against KP rules. Not once but hundreds of times.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-533302-19.html#12253253
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-533302-19.html#12253264
> Post the screen shot of the PM you received with my address, DOB *and whatever else you claimed you received.* It seems you are back pedaling there Puddin'.
> ...


How nice of you to provide Admin Jr with proof of your very own habit of DOXXING. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Ditto.


Ditto to your ditto!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I am so pleased to hear that my posts make you smile Mrs Trout. It is so much nicer to put a smile on someones face than it is to put a frown on a face or a tear in an eye.
> 
> Your description of your Aunt Mamie put a smile on my face, so thank you for that.
> I could visualize her well from your description and realize it must have been quite embarrassing to admit to having an aunt with fat rolls bubbling over the edge her chair, her chin whiskers touching her collar, and the front of her dress all food stained.
> ...


She said, with tongue planted firmly in cheek...

:sm23: :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## ahookand2sticks (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> When will the person start??


That is an excellent question. When do they start and is this thread the correct place to report.

There is a new user, robertcooley, who has started 15 new spam threads in various sections. I did click on the 'report' button yesterday when there were only three threads but nothing has been done yet and now there are 15 threads under the poster's name. I also reported the new user on this thread, but no action was taken.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Knitted by Nan said:


> That is an excellent question. When do they start and is this thread the correct place to report.
> 
> There is a new user, robertcooley, who has started 15 new spam threads in various sections. I did click on the 'report' button yesterday when there were only three threads but nothing has been done yet and now there are 15 threads under the poster's name. I also reported the new user on this thread, but no action was taken.


Spam doesn't need to be handled by a moderator, there's an algorithm built into forum software to detect spam (though it isn't an immediate response). If you go through this users profile and look at his posts, you'll see the sections he posted in but the posts no longer appear in those sections. His posts have been moved to a folder that can only be accessed through his profile. It's an effective means of controlling spam, the posts are removed from public view. There's no need to report spam, the forum software takes care of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Spam doesn't need to be handled by a moderator, there's an algorithm built into forum software to detect spam (though it isn't an immediate response). If you go through this users profile and look at his posts, you'll see the sections he posted in but the posts no longer appear in those sections. His posts have been moved to a folder that can only be accessed through his profile. It's an effective means of controlling spam, the posts are removed from public view. There's no need to report spam, the forum software takes care of it.


Not always, I had someone post Spam (actually more accurately, Pornography) on the Lace Party- one that I had started, recently- the Avatar alone was seriously offensive- the post had been removed, but not the Avatar- but it did vanish after I had specifically requested it be taken down.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not always, I had someone post Spam (actually more accurately, Pornography) on the Lace Party- one that I had started, recently- the Avatar alone was seriously offensive- the post had been removed, but not the Avatar- but it did vanish after I had specifically requested it be taken down.


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Nice links you posted, however not in any of them did I refer to someone as elderly, arthritic or chubby.
> 
> This topic is for posting complaints, so here goes. I'd like to complain about Glengirl's habitual doxxing of personal information gleaned from sites outside of KP along with use of content and images from other sites that are copyrighted. Her nonstop degrading of other members and viscous name calling is beyond the pale. There is no need for these types of behaviors on a site used by adults.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cah said:


> Ditto to your ditto!


and ditto to yours!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Nice links you posted, however not in any of them did I refer to someone as elderly, arthritic or chubby.
> 
> This topic is for posting complaints, so here goes. I'd like to complain about Glengirl's habitual doxxing of personal information gleaned from sites outside of KP along with use of content and images from other sites that are copyrighted. Her nonstop degrading of other members and viscous name calling is beyond the pale. There is no need for these types of behaviors on a site used by adults.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not always, I had someone post Spam (actually more accurately, Pornography) on the Lace Party- one that I had started, recently- the Avatar alone was seriously offensive- the post had been removed, but not the Avatar- but it did vanish after I had specifically requested it be taken down.


If it wasn't true spam then the algorithm wouldn't catch it. Not everything that we find distasteful is actually computer generated spam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If it wasn't true spam then the algorithm wouldn't catch it. Not everything that we find distasteful is actually computer generated spam.


Spam versus spammers? Spam or offensive material is removed from view, but profile (and offending avatar)of the spammer is left intact? Maybe that's the next level of clean out needed in the algorithm?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Spam versus spammers? Spam or offensive material is removed from view, but profile (and offending avatar)of the spammer is left intact? Maybe that's the next level of clean out needed in the algorithm?


The algorithms used in forum software (I'm not just talking about KP as there are thousands and thousands of forums on the internet) can only recognize certain things. Computer generated spam and someone who individually posts spam are two different things. For instance a member who posts a high number of posts/topics in a short period of time is not recognized as spam but the individual may be engaging in spamming. The profiles/avatars of spam bots are still left in place, it takes human intervention to remove them, only the posts are moved to a non public folder.

Forum software and upgrades cost forum owners tens of thousands of dollars. Knitting Paradise is a relatively small forum community compared to the forums owned by tech giants that are used by millions of people. Additional software functions will cost additional dollars. KP is free to users, we don't have to subscribe to KP services or purchase products in order to use this forum. In other words you can't expect a go cart to drive like a race car...it's not in the budget.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The algorithms used in forum software (I'm not just talking about KP as there are thousands and thousands of forums on the internet) can only recognize certain things. Computer generated spam and someone who individually posts spam are two different things. For instance a member who posts a high number of posts/topics in a short period of time is not recognized as spam but the individual may be engaging in spamming. The profiles/avatars of spam bots are still left in place, it takes human intervention to remove them, only the posts are moved to a non public folder.
> 
> Forum software and upgrades cost forum owners tens of thousands of dollars. Knitting Paradise is a relatively small forum community compared to the forums owned by tech giants that are used by millions of people. Additional software functions will cost additional dollars. KP is free to users, we don't have to subscribe to KP services or purchase products in order to use this forum. In other words you can't expect a go cart to drive like a race car...it's not in the budget.


That's what I figured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not always, I had someone post Spam (actually more accurately, Pornography) on the Lace Party- one that I had started, recently- the Avatar alone was seriously offensive- the post had been removed, but not the Avatar- but it did vanish after I had specifically requested it be taken down.


It's always nice to understand technology, but it just goes to show us that what the algorithms are able to suppress, as they run in the background unseen, aren't nearly as important to the user as what ends up getting through - - it's far too easy for many bothersome individuals to post obnoxious or offensive material, and that definitely does need rapid moderation.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> It's always nice to understand technology, but it just goes to show us that what the algorithms are able to suppress, as they run in the background unseen, aren't nearly as important to the user as what ends up getting through - - it's far too easy for many bothersome individuals to post obnoxious or offensive material, and that definitely does need rapid moderation.


I've seen no sign of Admin for the last two days.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

KroSha said:


> It's always nice to understand technology, but it just goes to show us that what the algorithms are able to suppress, as they run in the background unseen, aren't nearly as important to the user as what ends up getting through - - it's far too easy for many bothersome individuals to post obnoxious or offensive material, and that definitely does need rapid moderation.


There hasn't been ANY moderation, rapid or otherwise, in 17 months!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> There hasn't been ANY moderation, rapid or otherwise, in 17 months!


I think it's going to take a while for the new person to come up to speed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> It's always nice to understand technology, but it just goes to show us that what the algorithms are able to suppress, as they run in the background unseen, aren't nearly as important to the user as what ends up getting through - - it's far too easy for many bothersome individuals to post obnoxious or offensive material, and that definitely does need rapid moderation.


Afraid- computing algorithms are way beyond my understanding!!!!! 
Perhaps, had I followed a path into computing, back, mid sixties, as people kept suggesting I ought- I might have kept abreast of such developments- I am rather glad, though, that I followed my instincts into Art School- that was enjoyable- whereas I find Mathematics and logic can be intensely boring.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Afraid- computing algorithms are way beyond my understanding!!!!!
> Perhaps, had I followed a path into computing, back, mid sixties, as people kept suggesting I ought- I might have kept abreast of such developments- I am rather glad, though, that I followed my instincts into Art School- that was enjoyable- whereas I find Mathematics and logic can be intensely boring.


I find accountants rather boring, but I am really glad to meet a good one when I need her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I find accountants rather boring, but I am really glad to meet a good one when I need her!


They can be a life saver- if you are in that sort of income bracket!


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, I'm still following. Try to catch up each day. So beautiful today, just require a sweatshirt and jeans...no jacket! We ditched obligations and went out there to soak it all up. Spring is springing.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> There hasn't been ANY moderation, rapid or otherwise, in 17 months!


As has been said many times; something most of us know - - I have PMs to admin all the way back to Jan '18 that have never been read.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ouijian said:


> I think it's going to take a while for the new person to come up to speed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

ouijian said:


> I think it's going to take a while for the new person to come up to speed.


That might start with logging on!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> That might start with logging on!


What good does logging on but doing nothing do? Very much akin to the lights being on but no one is home.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Morningstar2 said:


> Yes, I'm still following. Try to catch up each day. So beautiful today, just require a sweatshirt and jeans...no jacket! We ditched obligations and went out there to soak it all up. Spring is springing.


If someone was thinking that you stopped watching this topic - - I must have missed it; but it gives me a chance to say that I hope this topic will have many readers, and suggest that each of us should tell any of our buddies, whom we don't see posting here, about it so that they can follow what's going on...


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

KroSha said:


> If someone was thinking that you stopped watching this topic - - I must have missed it; but it gives me a chance to say that I hope this topic will have many readers, and suggest that each of us should tell any of our buddies, whom we don't see posting here, about it so that they can follow what's going on...


I had no idea this topic even existed until someone clued me in.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> That might start with logging on!


We've neither been introduced to the new assistant nor told what her ID is or when she's actually starting - - so we don't know whether she's logged in or not - - she could be watching as we speak or doing other work in the background.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ouijian said:


> I had no idea this topic even existed until someone clued me in.


It's not really my place, but welcome !!!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

KroSha said:


> It's not really my place, but welcome !!!


Thanks!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> If someone was thinking that you stopped watching this topic - - I must have missed it; but it gives me a chance to say that I hope this topic will have many readers, and suggest that each of us should tell any of our buddies, whom we don't see posting here, about it so that they can follow what's going on...


"they can follow what's going on"
...[/quote]

Which currently is nothing!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Exactly.


KroSha said:


> We've neither been introduced to the new assistant nor told what her ID is or when she's actually starting - - so we don't know whether she's logged in or not - - she could be watching as we speak or doing other work in the background.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Which currently is nothing!!


Announcements on KP, by admin, are very much like "coming soon" signs. You drive past a piece of vacant land for years and suddenly a "coming soon" sign goes up. Months later a fence is erected...is that what was coming? Eventually some equipment operators show up with various earth torturing devices, which dig and produce piles of dirt. A building of some sort will be slowly constructed but everyone is still wondering "what" is coming...and it hasn't been soon at all.

Right now we're all just driving past that vacant lot with a "coming soon" sign, posted on it....just like last time, when the "now hiring" sign went up.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Announcements on KP, by admin, are very much like "coming soon" signs. You drive past a piece of vacant land for years and suddenly a "coming soon" sign goes up. Months later a fence is erected...is that what was coming? Eventually some equipment operators show up with various earth torturing devices, which dig and produce piles of dirt. A building of some sort will be slowly constructed but everyone is still wondering "what" is coming...and it hasn't been soon at all.
> 
> Right now we're all just driving past that vacant lot with a "coming soon" sign, posted on it....just like last time, when the "now hiring" sign went up.


That is exactly how I see it as well. Rather like a placeholder or stalling tactic. Throw them a bone!
While we pay no monetary membership fee it is our clicks that earn the pennies for the owner.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> That is exactly how I see it as well. Rather like a placeholder or stalling tactic. Throw them a bone!
> While we pay no monetary membership fee it is our clicks that earn the pennies for the owner.


True it is our clicks that earn the pennies for the owner, but if the owner doesn't do something about those that are spoiling this site there will be fewer clicks in the future.

I have made a lot of friends on this site but most of them wont even come open it now. I have to keep in touch with them on other sites, via e-mails, or on the phone.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Which currently is nothing!!


We all understand that admin had a long absence and some things that happened gave folks the heebie jeebies, but now, I believe it would serve everyone to have a little patience...

*"I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her."*
- - per the Ostrich, Apr. 2nd

No matter what admin earns off of this site, we aren't the ones who set it up and we are fortunate to have free use of it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Spam doesn't need to be handled by a moderator, there's an algorithm built into forum software to detect spam (though it isn't an immediate response). If you go through this users profile and look at his posts, you'll see the sections he posted in but the posts no longer appear in those sections. His posts have been moved to a folder that can only be accessed through his profile. It's an effective means of controlling spam, the posts are removed from public view. There's no need to report spam, the forum software takes care of it.


Thank you for your information that there is no need to report spam, the forum software takes care of it. I shall not report any spam posts or threads in future.

Interesting though, the spammer started two new threads after I posted my query as to where to report spam posts.

Your reply does not make sense. Why was the spammer able to post new threads if the built in algorithm was working? Does this built in algorithm not stop spammers starting new threads??????? You can see that the threads have been read by a number of people here.

REAL IELTS CERTIFICATES, GET IELTS CERTIFICATES, ORIGINAL IELTS CERTIFICATE WHATSAPP(+12036799655)
First: robertcooley on Apr 6, 2019 02:08:35
Last: robertcooley on Apr 6, 2019 02:08:35
Posts: 1 Views: 10
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials

Get Registered IELTS certificates without attending the Exam in Kuwait (computerdiversifiedcert[email protected])
First: robertcooley on Apr 6, 2019 02:08:19
Last: robertcooley on Apr 6, 2019 02:08:19
Posts: 1 Views: 4
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sandj said:


> Good news! Seems like folks want a political section so that topic isn't always in Chit Chat! ????


There is a political forum for Progressive people already.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> As has been said many times; something most of us know - - I have PMs to admin all the way back to Jan '18 that have never been read.


Once upon a time, I had many PMs saved between me and Admin. At some point in the last year, every message I sent _to_ or received _from_ Admin was deleted, including the never-read ones I'd sent in early 2018.

ETA: All PMs to/from other KPers from when I first joined KP are still there. Strange.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once upon a time, I had many PMs saved between me and Admin. At some point in the last year, every message I sent _to_ or received _from_ Admin was deleted, including the never-read ones I'd sent in early 2018.
> 
> ETA: All PMs to/from other KPers from when I first joined KP are still there. Strange.


Well, a' course ya made me look !!! Nope - - all 9 of mine from Jan 27, 2018 to Jan 3, 2019 are still right there, unread.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Thank you for your information that there is no need to report spam, the forum software takes care of it. I shall not report any spam posts or threads in future.
> 
> Interesting though, the spammer started two new threads after I posted my query as to where to report spam posts.
> 
> ...


If they read the topics through his profile, that would explain it, but the algorithm isn't an immediate response action. Generally it will move those posts to the profile folder within 24 hours or less. Though again the new posts could have been created and gone immediately to the profile folder and read there by members.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

KroSha said:


> We all understand that admin had a long absence and some things that happened gave folks the heebie jeebies, but now, I believe it would serve everyone to have a little patience...
> 
> *"I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her."*
> - - per the Ostrich, Apr. 2nd
> ...


I agree. There's a lot for the new admin assistant to learn and we need to be reasonable with our expectations. No-one starts a new job knowing everything, they are taught over a period of time.
It's also prudent to remember that admin owns and runs KP how he/she deems appropriate. We don't get to tell him/her what to do, or when to do it.

As an aside, wouldn't it be better to take all the general discussion off this thread, and to another topic, so that this thread could be used as it was intended? Admin started this thread to report issues, not to have ongoing discussions about how quickly the new admin would learn and become a visible presence here.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

susieknitter said:


> True it is our clicks that earn the pennies for the owner, but if the owner doesn't do something about those that are spoiling this site there will be fewer clicks in the future.
> 
> I have made a lot of friends on this site but most of them wont even come open it now. I have to keep in touch with them on other sites, via e-mails, or on the phone.


IMHO membership participation has dropped substantially during the period of time that the site has been on auto-pilot. While some have been posting strings of emojis, memes and denigrating posts others have turned their backs on the forum. And with good reason!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> IMHO membership participation has dropped substantially during the period of time that the site has been on auto-pilot. While some have been posting strings of emojis, memes and denigrating posts others have turned their backs on the forum. And with good reason!


I personally know of 4 who have totally opted out and about 10 who don't venture beyond 2 sections. Now multiply even 1/2 of that x membership and those are a lot of lost clicks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I agree. There's a lot for the new admin assistant to learn and we need to be reasonable with our expectations. No-one starts a new job knowing everything, they are taught over a period of time.
> It's also prudent to remember that admin owns and runs KP how he/she deems appropriate. We don't get to tell him/her what to do, or when to do it.
> 
> As an aside, wouldn't it be better to take all the general discussion off this thread, and to another topic, so that this thread could be used as it was intended? Admin started this thread to report issues, not to have ongoing discussions about how quickly the new admin would learn and become a visible presence here.


How about starting it and posting a link to it here?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> How about starting it and posting a link to it here?


I don't think that is a good idea. This individual has some friends who like to attack others, so many of us will not post on her topics.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I don't think that is a good idea. This individual has some friends who like to attack others, so many of us will not post on her topics.


Oh. As usual I am out of touch with so much.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh. As usual I am out of touch with so much.


In the case of the spoilers, ignorance is bliss !!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Even some employers give you 90-days to get up to speed.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Even some employers give you 90-days to get up to speed.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Judy M said:


> Even some employers give you 90-days to get up to speed.


A 3-6 month probationary period is very common. The probationary period allows an employer to terminate an employee who is not doing well at their job or is otherwise deemed not suitable for a particular position or any position.


----------



## knitting fool (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for a real awesome site love it


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Glad to hear the site will be staffed again! Will be so great to see the downward spiral reversed. 

Not sure, however, that this “docked” thread is an appropriate or efficient way to report problems. First, it’s virtually hidden to many KP’ers. I almost never look in General Chit Chit. Not interested. Only stumbled on this announcement because of the scarce postings recently and wondered where everyone was. Used to be that Ostrich sent a site-wide announcement to all members with a blanket PM. Effective!! Why do such an ineffective way of making 2 major announcements? Apparently our communication issues still have a long road ahead. As a side thought, I wonder about Admin’s ability to do certain things any more and not just as a function of time/people. 

Second, report issues here? Not use the system already in place—Report Issue Button? Or contact Admin as always told to do by PM or e-mail? Wait, he did say we could PM him. It seems to me just the physical/logistical reporting on this “docked” thread is/will be cumbersome, awkward, and inefficient. Seems more like a place to let us vent. And we are! 

And it has already devolved into a thread that way back—something over a year ago—would already have been moved to the Attic. 

Sigh. Sorry for the very negative post. Just would hope that such big news could be better handled, and so simply. And effective systems would be restored/implemented, not circumvented. Anyway, welcome to the new assistant. Good luck to you. Thank you Admin.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

flightpath said:


> Glad to hear the site will be staffed again! Will be so great to see the downward spiral reversed.
> 
> Not sure, however, that this "docked" thread is an appropriate or efficient way to report problems. First, it's virtually hidden to many KP'ers. I almost never look in General Chit Chit. Not interested. Only stumbled on this announcement because of the scarce postings recently and wondered where everyone was. Used to be that Ostrich sent a site-wide announcement to all members with a blanket PM. Effective!! Why do such an ineffective way of making 2 major announcements? Apparently our communication issues still have a long road ahead. As a side thought, I wonder about Admin's ability to do certain things any more and not just as a function of time/people.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you as reporting 'issues' on this thread is both silly due to the 2 reason you have already state and not neccessary as we already have the 'Report' button.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Aisles said:


> I have to agree with you as reporting 'issues' on this thread is both silly due to the 2 reason you have already state and not neccessary as we already have the 'Report' button.


Personally, I believe it's possible that the report button sends a flag anonymously, and perhaps admin wants the new kid in town to know just *WHOM* is informing about *WHAT*, since the ID is clearly shown in posting anything here.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

flightpath said:


> (...snipped...) Not sure, however, that this "docked" thread is an appropriate or efficient way to report problems...General Chit Chit...Only stumbled on this announcement...Used to be that Ostrich sent a site-wide announcement to all members with a blanket PM. Effective!!
> 
> Second, report issues here? Not use the system already in place-Report Issue Button? Or contact Admin as always told to do by PM or e-mail?


I don't think it's a negative post - - you bring up some good points.

However, it's what has been asked of us, so it's probably the way that admin has decided to train the new assistant.

I think we should all just try cooperating with the method until asked to do otherwise.

Many of us know others on this site, so instead of worrying about who won't see it, we should alert everyone we know about this topic - - then more will be *SURE* to see it by clicking the hyperlink to *"Watch"* - - as they will then receive notifications when any new post is added.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Personally, I believe it's possible that the report button sends a flag anonymously, and perhaps admin wants the new kid in town to know just *WHOM* is informing about *WHAT*, since the ID is clearly shown in posting anything here.


Which in itself just may lead some to _not_ report.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which in itself just may lead some to _not_ report.


Well that's okay, enough has been said over the past year-plus that anyone who has sumthin legitimate to say shouldn't be afraid to attach their name to it.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Personally, I believe it's possible that the report button sends a flag anonymously, and perhaps admin wants the new kid in town to know just *WHOM* is informing about *WHAT*, since the ID is clearly shown in posting anything here.


If that's true it could work so the people don't feel able to report in fear of then being hounded by the abuser. It should be annonymous and then left up to the moderator to decide if a reported post or thread is in need of moderation and if any further steps be taken. This is the normal way it's done on forums.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Personally, I believe it's possible that the report button sends a flag anonymously, and perhaps admin wants the new kid in town to know just *WHOM* is informing about *WHAT*, since the ID is clearly shown in posting anything here.


If that's true it could work so the people don't feel able to report in fear of then being hounded by the abuser. It should be annonymous and then left up to the moderator to decide if a reported post or thread is in need of moderation and if any further steps be taken. This is the normal way it's done on forums.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> If that's true it could work so the people don't feel able to report in fear of then being hounded by the abuser. It should be anonymous and then left up to the moderator to decide if a reported post or thread is in need of moderation and if any further steps be taken. This is the normal way it's done on forums.


Ain't much about _this_ forum that qualifies as 'normal'.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Aisles said:


> If that's true it could work so the people don't feel able to report in fear of then being hounded by the abuser. It should be annonymous and then left up to the moderator to decide if a reported post or thread is in need of moderation and if any further steps be taken. This is the normal way it's done on forums.


Again I think it's a matter of "incognito admin" for 14 to 16 months - - things got out of control and there are "abusers galore".

Now that there's going to be an asst. admin as a moderator, folks offering honest and legitimate commentary should not be afraid of abuse.

If or when abusers raise their ugly heads, *THEY* should swiftly receive a warning of suspension or the possibility of their account being disabled.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ain't much about _this_ forum that qualifies as 'normal'.


That's certainly the way it has become, ain't it...

I'm sure that most of us would like to fast rewind back to normal time !!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just a quick question. Is this the thread for complaints? Or is it a discussion thread about the thread?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just a quick question. Is this the thread for complaints? Or is it a discussion thread about the thread?


Judging by the initial post, it's the place to report misbehaviour. However, either there is nothing worth reporting, or no one seems inclined to report in full view of whoever they're reporting. Only a couple of posts have been complaints - very mild ones at that. Mostly, it's a discussion about the topic, Admin, and Admin's assistant-to-be.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just a quick question. Is this the thread for complaints? Or is it a discussion thread about the thread?


In the OP, admin wrote (...snipped...):

_"I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here...To help her manage I am posting this thread *for the purposes of reporting any and all issues.* Think of it as a *direct line* to her (and me) for *any and all site matters*. More *personal matters can be taken to private messages*. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all."_


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> In the OP, admin wrote (...snipped...):
> 
> _"I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here...To help her manage I am posting this thread *for the purposes of reporting any and all issues.* Think of it as a *direct line* to her (and me) for *any and all site matters*. More *personal matters can be taken to private messages*. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all."_


I read that, Kro. But I saw 18 pages of discussion and had to ask.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read that, Kro. But I saw 18 pages of discussion and had to ask.


Hi Patty - - I understand, and your question helped to clarify that member discussion hasn't changed what admin requested; so it was a very timely question...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> As well as threats from you to me as well as several other kp members for all to see!


As well as disgusting posts from you to me about all rapists raping me, setting fire to myself, raping cows and using eggplants in a very rude manner for all to see.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> As well as threats from you to me as well as several other kp members for all to see!


Really??? As you completely lacking in perspicacity you have obviously misconstrued something that I posted.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> As well as threats from you to me as well as several other kp members for all to see!


What threats? Please provide links to these documented threats...you can't because they don't exist.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Judging by the initial post, it's the place to report misbehaviour. However, either there is nothing worth reporting, or no one seems inclined to report in full view of whoever they're reporting. Only a couple of posts have been complaints - very mild ones at that. Mostly, it's a discussion about the topic, Admin, and Admin's assistant-to-be.


Thanks, JJ!! :sm02:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> What threats? Please provide links to these documented threats...you can't because they don't exist.


What do you expect from someone who uses an avatar of a cows butt to identify herself with? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What do you expect from someone who uses an avatar of a cows butt to identify herself with? :sm23: :sm23:


Oh my!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

BrattyPatty said:


> What do you expect from someone who uses an avatar of a cows butt to identify herself with? :sm23: :sm23:


Quite appropriate IMO.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What do you expect from someone who uses an avatar of a cows butt to identify herself with? :sm23: :sm23:





ouijian said:


> Oh my!





Granny41 said:


> Quite appropriate IMO.


I vonder iff herrz realizes how herr meme is really used - - my apologies for the image, but there's no way to ponder the question without showing the meme...


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> I vonder iff herrz realizes how herr meme is really used - - my apologies for the image, but there's no way to ponder the question without showing the meme...


That too is appropriate! Herrz is full of hot air.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> That too is appropriate! Herrz is full of hot air.


 :sm23: :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I realize I am probably opening myself up to a lot of written harassment, but, ladies, enough is enough.

This thread was created to report the type of comments, etc., you are currently posting. I am sure I am not the only one who feels that way. I am not that unique.

Please, if you must continue with this sort of “conversation” do it elsewhere. There are those of us who are currently “watching” this thread so it will be available when we need it.

Yes, I could ignore the comments, easily. And I am sure a lot of other folks are. 

Let this thread be for the reason Admin created it.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> I realize I am probably opening myself up to a lot of written harassment, but, ladies, enough is enough.
> 
> This thread was created to report the type of comments, etc., you are currently posting. I am sure I am not the only one who feels that way. I am not that unique.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> I realize I am probably opening myself up to a lot of written harassment, but, ladies, enough is enough.
> 
> This thread was created to report the type of comments, etc., you are currently posting. I am sure I am not the only one who feels that way. I am not that unique.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I realize I am probably opening myself up to a lot of written harassment, but, ladies, enough is enough.
> 
> This thread was created to report the type of comments, etc., you are currently posting. I am sure I am not the only one who feels that way. I am not that unique.
> 
> ...


Agree. People are in a sense 'outing' themselves with some of these posts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Agree. People are in a sense 'outing' themselves with some of these posts.


Assuming Admin or assistant are even looking at this topic. I hope one or both are taking notes and working behind the scenes, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Assuming Admin or assistant are even looking at this topic. I hope one or both are taking notes and working behind the scenes, but I'm not holding my breath.


I'm with you JJ. Jen.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Assuming Admin or assistant are even looking at this topic. I hope one or both are taking notes and working behind the scenes, but I'm not holding my breath.


Count me in as skeptical as well.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm reporting a thread depicting the beheading of a woman. In fact it's been posted twice once in this part by Der-fishmer and also in The Solarium by Kneonknitter.


We don't need to see it. It can be talked about but we don't need to have this sickening video posted up on this site.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Aisles said:


> I'm reporting a thread depicting the beheading of a woman. In fact it's been posted twice once in this part by Der-fishmer and also in The Solarium by Kneonknitter.
> 
> We don't need to see it. It can be talked about but we don't need to have this sickening video posted up on this site.


Some of this can be avoided by each of us. When you see anything posted by DerFish...., don't click on it! Ignore it! Haven't you seen enough of his rantings to know he's best to be avoided? Sure you do! What you described is certainly worthy of being reported to Admin. Ugh! Sorry you have that image in your memory.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Morningstar2 said:


> Some of this can be avoided by each of us. When you see anything posted by DerFish...., don't click on it! Ignore it! Haven't you seen enough of his rantings to know he's best to be avoided? Sure you do! What you described is certainly worthy of being reported to Admin. Ugh! Sorry you have that image in your memory.


Seeing you are a new member and know about old fish face, I bet GG etc will now say you are my sock puppet.

Be prepared to be called Penny.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chezl said:


> Seeing you are a new member and know about old fish face, I bet GG etc will now say you are my sock puppet.
> 
> Be prepared to be called Penny.


I'm a very old member...both in years and membership. I am the former Morningstar who somehow got bumped around and unable to continue to function as a member of KP. So, I re-registered under Morningstar2. Not quite sure what you mean about my being a sock puppet. They were popular when our kids were young and I see some Avatars here have them. Please bring me up to date on what that is all about. Thanks! :sm23:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Morningstar2 said:


> I'm a very old member...both in years and membership. I am the former Morningstar who somehow got bumped around and unable to continue to function as a member of KP. So, I re-registered under Morningstar2. Not quite sure what you mean about my being a sock puppet. They were popular when our kids were young and I see some Avatars here have them. Please bring me up to date on what that is all about. Thanks! :sm23:


A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.

In other words a sock puppet identity is created simply to deceive and cause trouble. Some sites, like Ravelry, prohibit sock puppet accounts, sadly KP isn't one of them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.
> 
> In other words a sock puppet identity is created simply to deceive and cause trouble. Some sites, like Ravelry, prohibit sock puppet accounts, sadly KP isn't one of them.


Well, I know about sock puppets from childhood, but had no idea of the internet connection.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Morningstar2 said:


> Some of this can be avoided by each of us. When you see anything posted by DerFish...., don't click on it! Ignore it! Haven't you seen enough of his rantings to know he's best to be avoided? Sure you do! What you described is certainly worthy of being reported to Admin. Ugh! Sorry you have that image in your memory.


I didn't bother clicking on the link I knew what it was, it's been removed a few times already from youtube. It certiantly does not belong on here.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Count me in as skeptical as well.


I've been rather skeptical since this was first posted. Haven't seen a single change yet or one issue having been addressed. Actions speak much louder than words.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Seeing you are a new member and know about old fish face, I bet GG etc will now say you are my sock puppet.
> 
> Be prepared to be called Penny.


. :sm23:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I know about sock puppets from childhood, but had no idea of the internet connection.


When many members were using sock puppet avatars in support of the principle, I posted this topic:

_Creative use of SOCK PUPPET Avatars (many of us know WHY !!!)_

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-537093-1.html

Many didn't SEEM to KNOW "why", so I posted an explanation later in the thread:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-537093-2.html#12285711


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've been rather skeptical since this was first posted. Haven't seen a single change yet or one issue having been addressed. Actions speak much louder than words.


I have seen Admin logged on a few times and for several hours at a time. But no noticable changes or improvements.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> I have seen Admin logged on a few times and for several hours at a time. But no noticable changes or improvements.


One member is messaging select members and telling them that admin deleted the sock puppet accounts of a particular member...I've seen no evidence of that.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.
> 
> In other words a sock puppet identity is created simply to deceive and cause trouble. Some sites, like Ravelry, prohibit sock puppet accounts, sadly KP isn't one of them.


Thank you for updating me!


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> . :sm23:


That about sums it up, J-J.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

BTW I did receive an answer from Admi for a question that I asked.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've been rather skeptical since this was first posted. Haven't seen a single change yet or one issue having been addressed. Actions speak much louder than words.


Maybe you are not a priority by that member "to be told first hand" list?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Augustgran said:


> Maybe you are not a priority by that member "to be told first hand" list?


The accounts still exist and have not been "deleted", in fact they are active accounts.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The accounts still exist and have not been "deleted", in fact they are active accounts.


No one said they were "deleted" get your facts straightl!

Maybe if you were not such an underhanded sneak you would be privy to such info.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Augustgran said:


> No one said they were "deleted" get your facts straightl!
> 
> Maybe if you were not such an underhanded sneak you would be privy to such info.


Simply stating what I was told in an unsolicited PM by another member.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Simply stating what I was told in an unsolicited PM by another member.


Then don't repeat what you do not know as fact!!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Augustgran said:


> Then don't repeat what you do not know as fact!!!!


Obviously it's not a fact, no accounts have been deleted or disabled.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Did anyone think that fighting is counter productive, guess not


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Did anyone think that fighting is counter productive, guess not


A certain person has her knickers in a twist ,over not being on the "need to know" list.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Obviously it's not a fact, no accounts have been deleted or disabled.


Stop repeating thing you know NOTHING about.!
If you were deemed important enough to be informed ,you would have been shown the pertinent info.
YOU were deemed " persona non grata " for this information.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The information is erroneous, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The information is erroneous, it doesn't matter.


As usual, because you were not privy to the info you say it is false.

There are a few instances of people no longer allowed to post whose accounts do not show any such designation. 
As I wrote before, you were considered persona non grata for this info.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Augustgran said:


> As usual, because you were not privy to the info you say it is false.
> 
> There are a few instances of people no longer allowed to post whose accounts do not show any such designation.
> As I wrote before, you were considered persona non grata for this info.


Accounts that show no designation but that can no longer post, lose their "regular" status immediately. Someone else shared the information with me, I didn't ask for it. Not my monkeys, not my circus. Have a great day.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Accounts that show no designation but that can no longer post, lose their "regular" status immediately. Someone else shared the information with me, I didn't ask for it. Not my monkeys, not my circus. Have a great day.


I have proof of what I wrote, do you have proof otherwise?
No ? I thought not!
So have a great evening there persona nongrata


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> BTW I did receive an answer from Admi for a question that I asked.


Recently? If so, that's encouraging!
Thanks!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> One member is messaging select members and telling them that admin deleted the sock puppet accounts of a particular member...I've seen no evidence of that.


Were you one of the select members or were you the member sending PMs?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Chezl said:


> Were you one of the select members or were you the member sending PMs?


Someone sent ME a PM with the information. I wasn't even involved in a conversation about this, so the people being told this information are not keeping it confidential. Though I don't see any need for confidentiality if this were factual information from admin. Apparently the individual who passed the information onto me, didn't think so either. IF admin is taking action against members, as has happened in the past, there's no need for secrecy, there never has been in the past.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Not in the same league as using a dead cadaver or several photos of penises, or Trump hanging from a noose!


Considering you are the person who has posted the most pictures of penises, you shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> You don't see it.
> 
> The only way you see it is by clicking on a link that clearly states a "warning" about what you would see!
> 
> Adults don't click on links they don't want to see...it's that simple!


You really didn't read my other post did you? or you simply read it and pretended you didn't read it.

I didn't click the link why would I. I know it's been banned many times on youtube as some of us on another forum have been discussing violence towards women vidoes coming out of SA on Youtube and no matter how quickly they've been reported and removed they keep getting reposted. So no I didn't need to click the link nor did I.

Not that it's any of your buisness.

The video doesn't belong on here discussing the issuse of SA and violence towards woman is a topic that can be discussed without showing the violence as that just adds to the voilence.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Aisles said:


> You really didn't read my other post did you? or you simply read it and pretended you didn't read it.
> 
> I didn't click the link why would I. I know it's been banned many times on youtube as some of us on another forum have been discussing violence towards women vidoes coming out of SA on Youtube and no matter how quickly they've been reported and removed they keep getting reposted. So no I didn't need to click the link nor did I.
> 
> ...


I think the "women" in the solarium feel this video is great viewing and justified because it is a "brown" woman being murdered. 
I wonder if they would be so quick to post a snuff film if it was a white, Christian female.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> I think the "women" in the solarium feel this video is great viewing and justified because it is a "brown" woman being murdered.
> I wonder if they would be so quick to post a snuff film if it was a white, Christian female.


That's it for them it's entertainment a very warped deranged entertainment.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Augustgran said:


> I think the "women" in the solarium feel this video is great viewing and justified because it is a "brown" woman being murdered.
> I wonder if they would be so quick to post a snuff film if it was a white, Christian female.


You biddie are so racist you hurt. Talk about offensive. I'm reporting you beings how admin has been so kind as to start paying attention to posts and maybe he will pay your vulgarity and offensive posts under consideration also.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

trout23 said:


> You biddie are so racist you hurt. Talk about offensive. I'm reporting you beings how admin has been so kind as to start paying attention to posts and maybe he will pay your vulgarity and offensive posts under consideration also.


What does " you beings how" mean?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Aisles said:


> That's it for them it's entertainment a very warped deranged entertainment.


I honestly thought it would be some stupid propaganda piece they love to post. 
Where in God's name would you find such a thing?
Snuff videos are against the law, I am shocked that the moderators find it just dandy to post.
Second thought with that bunch? I am not shocked.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> I honestly thought it would be some stupid propaganda piece they live to post.
> Where in God's name would you find such a thing?
> Snuff videos are against the law, I am shocked that the moderators find it just dandy to post.
> Second thought with that bunch? I am not shocked.


I know what you mean. They are like those excution spectators who used to take their lunches to watch hangings etc and think it an entertaining day out. Sick sick sick


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

trout23 said:


> You biddie are so racist you hurt. Talk about offensive. I'm reporting you beings how admin has been so kind as to start paying attention to posts and maybe he will pay your vulgarity and offensive posts under consideration also.


Swear words are NOTHING in comparison posting a MURDER!
You are a disgusting moderator for allowing the video of MURDER.
You scream from the rooftops you are pro life don't you?
life is life , you actually defend the posting of a snuff video!
YOU are not pro-life to allow such a thing.
Would you post a murder video if it was a white woman?
No? I thought not!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I know what you mean. They are like those execution spectators who used to take their lunches to watch hangings etc and think it an entertaining day out. Sick sick sick


They probably would take their knitting too ,like Madame LaFarge did at the hangings.
Disgusting!

To compare swearing to posting a MURDER video? 
Laughable at best!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

So, Admin & trainee, how is this working out for you?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> They probably would take their knitting too ,like Madame LaFarge did at the hangings.
> Disgusting!
> 
> To compare swearing to posting a MURDER video?
> Laughable at best!


Agreed.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

flightpath said:


> So, Admin & trainee, how is this working out for you?


Probably run for the hills! Who would blame them?


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Probably run for the hills! Who would blame them?


Running and screaming ????


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Whoever posted (and reposted) the link of a murder should be, at the very least, suspended. A second offense should get them suspended for twice as long. Three strikes and you're out. Facebook and Twitter don't allow such things, will remove them, and dish out a punishment. KP should be no different.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Normal people don't repost something over and over when they find it offensive.



knittingthyme said:


> I've never had a photo of 9 penises as an avatar that you used several times! I just share the pictures you have already posted on kp!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

margoc said:


> Normal people don't repost something over and over when they find it offensive.


Key word, "normal" but normal people wouldn't repost something they find offensive, even once!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Key word, "normal" but normal people wouldn't repost something they find offensive, even once!


Agreed! Don't look now but Admin is logged in. Yeah!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Agreed! Don't look now but Admin is logged in. Yeah!!


Great, let's hope they are actually working to improve this forum.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

margoc said:


> Normal people don't repost something over and over when they find it offensive.


You are exactly right.

I usually post a picture once but KT and GG keep re-posting it many times while at the same time complaining about me posting it first.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Key word, "normal" but normal people wouldn't repost something they find offensive, even once!


Someone who shall remain unnamed clearly did not comprehend your post.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

cah said:


> Whoever posted (and reposted) the link of a murder should be, at the very least, suspended. A second offense should get them suspended for twice as long. Three strikes and you're out. Facebook and Twitter don't allow such things, will remove them, and dish out a punishment. KP should be no different.


Agreed and the posting of that video could bring this forum into disrupt with legal insitutions it could get the website taken down and the owner facing court charges.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ladies, please continue this conversation some where else.

Admin/assistant, is there anything you folks can do to encourage folks not to act like this on here?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Ladies, please continue this conversation some where else.
> 
> Admin/assistant, is there anything you folks can do to encourage folks not to act like this on here?


Again, I agree with you. 
This thread was clearly described by admin as being for the reporting of problems and issues on this forum, not to have an ongoing discussion about anything and everything.
It would be much easier for admin to find and read the issues people have, if he/she didn't have to wade through pages and pages of other posts.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> You're right chezl is not normal to repeatedly share my photos as well as my husbands and relatives.
> 
> It's good to see you agree!


What about you posting my pictures and information and of people who are not even on KP and saying they are me?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Glad to see you are referring to chezl!


No wonder you use a farting cow as your avatar.

You are one.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Augustgran said:


> They probably would take their knitting too ,like Madame LaFarge did at the hangings.
> Disgusting!
> 
> To compare swearing to posting a MURDER video?
> Laughable at best!


I agree. Four letter words are nothing compared to posting a video of a beheading. Glengirl is worse however, for posting photographs (with no option of clicking) of dead babies and several photos of an aborted fetus.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> What outrage from someone who shared a photo of a cadaver in a casket that BrattyPatty used in her comment saying "that's what my daughter looks like", who is dead! Then you used it as your avatar. You also used it in your tagline saying it was my daughter.


Only after you said it me ,and that is what I will look like soon, because of my cancer.
You also said it was my baby daughter first, then changed it when I told you she was born way too early!
If you are going to tell a story? Tell the WHOLE story!
Stop cherry picking bits and pieces. You are a lying hypocrite !


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> You are such a liar for you to say "I usually post a picture once".
> 
> You have repeatedly shared multiple photos of my home, street address (using google maps), my car, our personal as well as our relatives photos, that you took from my social media accounts, facebook, hubs facebook, my blog, etc. You have shared information about the year my home was built and started an argument about it. You have shared my retired business name.
> 
> ...


Hey dummy you and "the blonde" threaten to go to etsy about me. 
So again if your going to tell a story??
Tell the WHOLE story!!!
Don't just cherry pick what you think makes you look better!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Did I use a Cadaver in a casket saying that's what you daughter must look like? Did I use it as my avatar?


Yes you did! Tell the truth!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> I don't think anything could make you look better!
> 
> You don't have an Etsy account you live off your Gofundme account!


I certainly do have one.
The blonde and her alter egos posted pic from the account and the link!
You really need to tell the truth!
I have had an etsy for a long time.
I have NEVER had a go fund me account . If you believe that post a link.
You need to develop a relationship with the truth.!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> You tell the truth!


What is wrong with YOU???


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Why don't you two take your private fights to PM's, this is not the place, or maybe it is, but it is just airing dirty laundry.

Now do me the favor of blocking me,

Janallyn


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> You!


Go run back to the solarium, click on neon post of the MURDER of a woman in Saudis Arabia, by a beheading! !!
We know that vile, disgusting video floats your boat!
You thought it was GREAT!
Even wrote that you enjoyed watching the beheading of a woman of colour .
You are the depraved one , not me!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Yes, you have!


Prove it! 
Post a link!
Time is running short kt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> What does " you beings how" mean?


That post was more unintelligible than many from that particular source!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Why don't you two take your private fights to PM's, this is not the place, or maybe it is, but it is just airing dirty laundry.
> 
> Now do me the favor of blocking me,
> 
> Janallyn


I have asked nicely twice, and they are still going. I sincerely hope Admin/assistant are monitoring this thread. Time will tell.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I agree. Four letter words are nothing compared to posting a video of a beheading. Glengirl is worse however, for posting photographs (with no option of clicking) of dead babies and several photos of an aborted fetus.


Good point Shannon, but you won't win many arguments with certain people here. What appalled me more was that they were posted by a supposed trained medical professional. What ever happened to public neutrality vs. private opinions among personal in the health care field?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> What you can't see to get dimwit...is that I have shared photos that are already on kp..
> 
> You personally went to my facebook, and my husbands facebook, my blog and others to take photos from there THAT WERE NOT ON KP!


Typical name calling and rudeness from you but you have always shown yourself to be lower class.

I did NOT go to your or your husband's Facebook page, blog nor other sites to take photos that were not on KP.

I have told you that many times but you NEVER listen.

Have you reported Glengirl and yourself for posting the pictures and information of a woman and her family who are NOT and NEVER have been members of KP?

These have been posted over and over again and are still being posted as of yesterday.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

However admin and assistant decide to proceed, or not. They gave had ample time online today to see how this forum is working


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> Good point Shannon, but you won't win many arguments with certain people here. What appalled me more was that they were posted by a supposed trained medical professional. What ever happened to public neutrality vs. private opinions among personal in the health care field?


There actually has never been a requirement or even a suggestion that medical professions (real ones) present a neutral public stance on abortion. Many, many medical professionals have publicly spoken against abortion. Of course they do so at the peril of losing other patients but no one turns in their right to freedom of speech when they are issued a medical license.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> You are such a liar for you to say "I usually post a picture once".
> 
> You have repeatedly shared multiple photos of my home, street address (using google maps), my car, our personal as well as our relatives photos, that you took from my social media accounts, facebook, hubs facebook, my blog, etc. You have shared information about the year my home was built and started an argument about it. You have shared my retired business name.
> 
> ...


For God's sake, STOP!

You are an embarrassment.

You post lies and call everyone mean and disgusting names.

You started a topic about Penny Beams again yesterday when she is not a member nor has she ever been and in this you wrote: 
"Children call each other names. Adults seek to understand issues. Adults do not make ad hominen attacks, that is, attacks on people's personal traits. Instead, they attack the problem. They do not disrespect others with mean labels".

Read what you post and take your own advice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chezl said:


> For God's sake, STOP!
> 
> You are an embarrassment.
> 
> ...


Well said, Chezl! 
However I would put the chances of your advice being heard, and/or taken to heart as zero.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Typical whiny chezl that never does anything wrong. You NEVER grow up!
> 
> So you don't consider calling me Cathy Bareballs Sinkarse isn't name calling?
> 
> ...


What is wrong with you?

Stop complaining about someone doing to you what you did to them.

Enough already.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> What is wrong with you?
> 
> Stop complaining about someone doing to you what you do to them!
> 
> Enough, grown up!


You told me once that you had misplaced an ounce of pot in your house.

I suggest you find it, smoke it and go to bed.

Goodnight!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well said, Chezl!
> However I would put the chances of your advice being heard, and/or taken to heart as zero.


Exactly.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh for goodness sake KTM you sound like a 6year old please show some diginity and give your fingers a rest. You are nothing but a 'Keyboard warrior and a complete Troll'


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Most reassuring to see Admin online again today. Perhaps he can/will put an end to this ridiculous juvenile and tasteless bickering.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Most reassuring to see Admin online again today. Perhaps he can put an end to this ridiculous juvenile and tasteless bickering.


We can hope.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Most reassuring to see Admin online again today. Perhaps he can/will put an end to this ridiculous juvenile and tasteless bickering.


I hope so as I'm sick of certian individuals


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> I feel the same way!


You could leave.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> You could leave.


Once again, Granny, don't expect much from someone who uses a cow's butt to identify herself.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, Granny, don't expect much from someone who uses a cow's butt to identify herself.


Not just a cow's butt but a farting cow's butt.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, Granny, don't expect much from someone who uses a cow's butt to identify herself.


The ever changing parade of avatars is something that AmyKnits started, looks like it's a game of "monkey see, monkey do", at this point. If they find such juvenile images entertaining, then perhaps they need to find a forum that caters to 10 year olds.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Don't expect much from someone who uses a photo of 9 penises as their avatar!


Where do you get 9 penises from?

Did you find your misplaced weed?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, Granny, don't expect much from someone who uses a cow's butt to identify herself.


Excellent point!


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the new moderator. Also I’m glad to be back.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the new moderator. Also I’m glad to be back.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I want to publicly thank you, Admin, for again “taking care of business “. Reported issues are again being dealt with. KP is a wonderful site and a great source for us knitters/crocheters and other crafters.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

..DP


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

What is being done? Main is still a hot mess, political posts are thrown in everywhere, there's foul language and memes, religion bashing, name calling, etc. Same old same old. The knitters/crocheters are leaving in drones. There are less and less crafty posts, and less and less people around to answer them. We've been posting links to other knitting/crocheting websites in Main so folks know where to go when they've had enough. There's nothing to learn here anymore. If I wanted political discussion I sure as hell wouldn't look on a KNITTING forum for it. Knitting Paradise has lost its focus.


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

cah said:


> What is being done? Main is still a hot mess, political posts are thrown in everywhere, there's foul language and memes, religion bashing, name calling, etc. Same old same old. The knitters/crocheters are leaving in drones. There are less and less crafty posts, and less and less people around to answer them. We've been posting links to other knitting/crocheting websites in Main so folks know where to go when they've had enough. There's nothing to learn here anymore. If I wanted political discussion I sure as hell wouldn't look on a KNITTING forum for it. Knitting Paradise has lost its focus.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

cah said:


> What is being done? Main is still a hot mess, political posts are thrown in everywhere, there's foul language and memes, religion bashing, name calling, etc. Same old same old. The knitters/crocheters are leaving in drones. There are less and less crafty posts, and less and less people around to answer them. We've been posting links to other knitting/crocheting websites in Main so folks know where to go when they've had enough. There's nothing to learn here anymore. If I wanted political discussion I sure as hell wouldn't look on a KNITTING forum for it. Knitting Paradise has lost its focus.


 :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cah said:


> What is being done? Main is still a hot mess, political posts are thrown in everywhere, there's foul language and memes, religion bashing, name calling, etc. Same old same old. The knitters/crocheters are leaving in drones. There are less and less crafty posts, and less and less people around to answer them. We've been posting links to other knitting/crocheting websites in Main so folks know where to go when they've had enough. There's nothing to learn here anymore. If I wanted political discussion I sure as hell wouldn't look on a KNITTING forum for it. Knitting Paradise has lost its focus.


Very true, but you forgot that racism and sexism still abound as well.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

cah said:


> What is being done? Main is still a hot mess, political posts are thrown in everywhere, there's foul language and memes, religion bashing, name calling, etc. Same old same old. The knitters/crocheters are leaving in drones. There are less and less crafty posts, and less and less people around to answer them. We've been posting links to other knitting/crocheting websites in Main so folks know where to go when they've had enough. There's nothing to learn here anymore. If I wanted political discussion I sure as hell wouldn't look on a KNITTING forum for it. Knitting Paradise has lost its focus.


????


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cah said:


> What is being done? Main is still a hot mess, political posts are thrown in everywhere, there's foul language and memes, religion bashing, name calling, etc. Same old same old. The knitters/crocheters are leaving in drones. There are less and less crafty posts, and less and less people around to answer them. We've been posting links to other knitting/crocheting websites in Main so folks know where to go when they've had enough. There's nothing to learn here anymore. If I wanted political discussion I sure as hell wouldn't look on a KNITTING forum for it. Knitting Paradise has lost its focus.


To answer your question about what is being done...nothing. You are correct, people are leaving in droves. The post counts on some days have dropped below 3,000 and it's rare to see the count go above 4,000. Though if the owner of this site wants to throw away his/her business, that's their choice I suppose.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What was the count before the Ostrich exit or should I call it Osexit?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> What was the count before the Ostrich exit or should I call it Osexit?


Good one, Sloth!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm22: :sm09: :sm12: :sm14: :sm04: :sm06:

OSEXIT with the emphasis on the second syllable!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one, Sloth!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm22: :sm09: :sm12: :sm14: :sm04: :sm06:
> 
> OSEXIT with the emphasis on the second syllable!


You made me laugh. You are a naughty Lurk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You made me laugh. You are a naughty Lurk.


I do acknowledge enjoying a good _double entendre_ especially when it has such overtones!!!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

SQM said:


> What was the count before the Ostrich exit or should I call it Osexit?


Frequently, over 6,000! This despite the fact that today the forum has tens of thousands more registered users.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe it's just me but I very much doubt there Admin has enaged the help of a 'Moderator' as I've seen no evidence of said person or even a post from them introducing themselves.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Aisles said:


> Maybe it's just me but I very much doubt there Admin has enaged the help of a 'Moderator' as I've seen no evidence of said person or even a post from them introducing themselves.


I sent a private message which was read, so admin/assistant admin is here at least part of the time.

I think we'll get to meet the new admin assistant once he/she is feeling confident in the role.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> I sent a private message which was read, so admin/assistant admin is here at least part of the time.
> 
> I think we'll get to meet the new admin assistant once he/she is feeling confident in the role.


Really? This topic was started over a month ago...still no introduction of the "apprentice." I see little to nothing being done to clean up the mess that KP became while admin was on sabbatical for over a year. The ONLY thing that has happened is that someone removed SOME (though not all) very graphic abortion photos that were posted by your dear friend Glengirl.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Really? This topic was started over a month ago...still no introduction of the "apprentice." I see little to nothing being done to clean up the mess that KP became while admin was on sabbatical for over a year. The ONLY thing that has happened is that someone removed SOME (though not all) very graphic abortion photos that were posted by your dear friend Glengirl.


I believe we'll hear from the assistant in due course. There's no urgency to get a post from him/her, is there?
If our PMs are getting read and replied to, that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> I believe we'll hear from the assistant in due course. There's no urgency to get a post from him/her, is there?
> If our PMs are getting read and replied to, that's a step in the right direction.


Though NOTHING is being done! If something, anything was being handled, THAT would be a step in the right direction. It must be nice to have a job where the only action the person had to take in a month was to remove some very graphic photographs, from ONE post.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I find it a bit strange as on most forums the moderators/adminstrator are clearly shown and they post.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Though NOTHING is being done! If something, anything was being handled, THAT would be a step in the right direction. It must be nice to have a job where the only action the person had to take in a month was to remove some very graphic photographs, from ONE post.


What it boils down to, is that it's admin's forum to run any way he/she sees fit. We don't get a say in it, and we don't have to like it. We've all got exactly two choices - take it or leave it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Though NOTHING is being done! If something, anything was being handled, THAT would be a step in the right direction. It must be nice to have a job where the only action the person had to take in a month was to remove some very graphic photographs, from ONE post.


Didn't Brat tell you that Glengirl and her sockies were taken care of?

I haven't seen GG on here for a while so maybe it is true.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Chezl said:


> Didn't Brat tell you that Glengirl and her sockies were taken care of?
> 
> I haven't seen GG on here for a while so maybe it is true.


Her socks have been posting.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Her socks have been posting.


I haven't noticed.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I did wonder about GG


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Her socks have been posting.


Yes indeed, at least two of them have been polluting the forum.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is still more pleasant than before. I’m enjoying it and appreciate admin’s efforts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Aisles said:


> I did wonder about GG


Please don't . Just enjoy the break in the clouds. How is school coming?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

SQM said:


> Please don't . Just enjoy the break in the clouds. How is school coming?


Well almost through year 2 but I have 2 more years to go after this year is completed. So far I've not failed anything


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Aisles said:


> Well almost through year 2 but I have 2 more years to go after this year is completed. So far I've not failed anything


Great. Time goes and then you will have a new career.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

SQM said:


> Great. Time goes and then you will have a new career.


Indeed and I can't wait in some ways


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> Well almost through year 2 but I have 2 more years to go after this year is completed. So far* I've not failed anything*


Brava!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> What it boils down to, is that it's admin's forum to run any way he/she sees fit. We don't get a say in it, and we don't have to like it. We've all got exactly two choices - take it or leave it.


. :sm24:


----------



## lodo (Feb 18, 2019)

New bot cyicrochet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lodo said:


> New bot cyicrochet.


I don't think so. Bots don't run online shops.
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/cyicrochet
http://www.how-to-make-jewelry.com/cloth-jewelry-bonnie-lynn-embreys-hand-crochet-uniquely-made-jewelry.html


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think so. Bots don't run online shops.
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/cyicrochet
> http://www.how-to-make-jewelry.com/cloth-jewelry-bonnie-lynn-embreys-hand-crochet-uniquely-made-jewelry.html


What did that post preceding yours mean?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What did that post preceding yours mean?


Attempt to notify Admin and/or assistant about a 'bot' (robot/computer generated spam/etc.
See topics at:
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606235-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606261-1.html


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Attempt to notify Admin and/or assistant about a 'bot' (robot/computer generated spam/etc.
> See topics at:
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606235-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606261-1.html


Yes the account is not a 'bot' just someone spamming in order to drum up views of their shop and get buyers which is extremely rude and normally gets someone thrown off a forum.

They tend not to engage in the life of the forum and just post threads about their businesses. I have a link in my signature to my online shop which is allowed. I followed the rules of the forum and I don't start threads saying check out my shop, or my shop has ........ bargins or my shop is running a sale as that would be spamming the forum.

Edited to say she is not spamming the forum either so I really don't know why someone has decided to report her. I've just looked at her threads as she's working within forum rules.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Aisles said:


> Yes the account is not a 'bot' just someone spamming in order to drum up views of their shop and get buyers which is extremely rude and normally gets someone thrown off a forum.
> 
> They tend not to engage in the life of the forum and just post threads about their businesses. I have a link in my signature to my online shop which is allowed. I followed the rules of the forum and I don't start threads saying check out my shop, or my shop has ........ bargins or my shop is running a sale as that would be spamming the forum.


And starting nasty, ignorant discussions.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606261-1.html


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

beanscene said:


> And starting nasty, ignorant discussions.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606261-1.html


Sorry I have just edited my post to say she's not spamming the forum either so I don't know what anyone has reported her as a bot.

That thread is asking a question with her own opinion stated, I think that is ok as it fits in with Free speach and Forum debate.

As long as she's not attacking anyone who states an opposing view/opinion.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Aisles said:


> Sorry I have just edited my post to say she's not spamming the forum either so I don't know what anyone has reported her as a bot.
> 
> That thread is asking a question with her own opinion stated, I think that is ok as it fits in with Free speach and Forum debate.
> 
> As long as she's not attacking anyone who states an opposing view/opinion.


Well she's effing and blinding and being fairly judgemental if not downright racist.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Well she's effing and blinding and being fairly judgemental if not downright racist.


Yes I have to agree with you as I've now seen more replies, I've also posted on it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Aisles said:


> Yes I have to agree with you as I've now seen more replies, I've also posted on it.


Keeping my head down - definitely not someone I need to engage with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> And starting nasty, ignorant discussions.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606261-1.html


Does not sound like someone I would like to keep in my orbit- bigoted, judgemental, and probably a trump supporter.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

One of our members in good standing (rainie), who regularly ferrets out spam/scams but chooses not to subscribe to GCC, has identified Joe007 as a Bad Apple !!!

Link is to spam https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605049-1.html
Link is to spam https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605048-1.html

S/he is not only posting photos of other people's work, but is leaving a dog advertisement link for labradoodles. Surely, against the rules...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

One of our members in good standing (rainie), who regularly ferrets out spam/scams but chooses not to subscribe to GCC, has identified Joe007 as a Bad Apple !!!

Link is to spam https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605049-1.html
Link is to spam https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605048-1.html

Joe is not only posting photos of other people's work, but is leaving a dog advertisement link for labradoodles. Surely, both are against the rules...


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-608135-1.html


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=199822 14 so far


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=199822 14 so far


OHHH NOOOOO - - not those long-winded posts about fake documents again !!! Yikes !!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> OHHH NOOOOO - - not those long-winded posts about fake documents again !!! Yikes !!!!!


Reported one, but not prepared to open the lot!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you. I am not getting daily emails re KP


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Alert: this "new user" appears to be a writer for professional course writing system.*

Clicking on his hyperlink takes you to ad title:

"Why do you need Coursework Writing Service?"

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-609330-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> *Alert: this "new user" appears to be a writer for professional course writing system.*
> 
> Clicking on his hyperlink takes you to ad title:
> 
> ...


Won't add to his views, hopefully Admin has taken care of it by now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't add to his views, hopefully Admin has taken care of it by now.


Umm ... This one may actually NOT be a troll! She has a Ravelry account: https://www.ravelry.com/designers/ambrose-smith, and her designs are all socks: https://www.ravelry.com/designers/ambrose-smith/patterns, so no wonder that she's going on about knitting in the round.

Might have helped had she read KP's rules first though.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't add to his views, hopefully Admin has taken care of it by now.


No such luck, Julie !!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Issue: https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=199910

SPAMMER!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Issue: https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=199910
> 
> SPAMMER!


More lies & fakery for false certifications...ugh !!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I do not give anyone permission to use my photo stolen from facebook by the user patty marie. Please remove it.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512751-148.html


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611062-1.html spam


Geeezzzz - - he posted the same illegal garbage in five different sections !!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=197774
> 
> Questionable poster


Yep - - ad !!! SPAM !!!!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611062-1.html spam


Geeezzzz - - he posted the same illegal garbage in five different sections, all just today !!!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611527-1.html


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611527-1.html


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=198554

Please can you deal with this new user as he's promoting fake IDs etc and counterfeit bank notes. Thank you. Jen.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Ooopps sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Admin, if you are there, please get rid of recent posts by wilsonclive in Main. They are spam. They are selling illegal items. I did not open them because a) didn’t need to to see what they are, and b) don’t want to give them the click. Used to open these and used “Report Issue,” but that gives them the click!!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Spam Using the forum to promote a new forum.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

yet another spam post promoting another forum on this forum

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613019-1.html#13966303


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> yet another spam post promoting another forum on this forum


Not sure, Aisles, just exactly what you are referring to?

I can understand not wanting to add to their hits- but without any reference, a bit inexplicable!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, Aisles, just exactly what you are referring to?
> 
> I can understand not wanting to add to their hits- but without any reference, a bit inexplicable!


Sorry I thought I'd put the link in my post, got distracted by the dog needing the loo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> Sorry I thought I'd put the link in my post, got distracted by the dog needing the loo.


a very important matter to attend to immediately!!!!
I know- I am a dog lover- owner!!!!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aisles said:


> yet another spam post promoting another forum on this forum
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613019-1.html#13966303


I've been using the button under each post plus PMs to Admin. I'd forgotten about this thread. :sm24:


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> a very important matter to attend to immediately!!!!
> I know- I am a dog lover- owner!!!!!


He's all happy now laying down on the sofa with me with his big heavy staffie head on my leg.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I've been using the button under each post plus PMs to Admin. I'd forgotten about this thread. :sm24:


Waste of time. Has anyone seen any objectionable topic deleted or moved to its proper section in the last year? OK, some of the porn ones did vanish, but most are still there if one remembers the poster's name and looks for them. All that matters to Admin is the k'ching of fractions of pennies from each click made - for what_ever_ reason.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Waste of time. Has anyone seen any objectionable topic deleted or moved to its proper section in the last year? OK, some of the porn ones did vanish, but most are still there if one remembers the poster's name and looks for them. All that matters to Admin is the k'ching of fractions of pennies from each click made - for what_ever_ reason.


That's just it. These posters are aiming to drive business away from this site by promoting another forum.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> That's just it. These posters are aiming to drive business away from this site by promoting another forum.


Years ago, Ostrich knocked off a woman who dared suggest that people use adblockers. Js is right. Most anything goes now.

Wake up, Moderator.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Years ago, Ostrich knocked off a woman who dared suggest that people use adblockers. Js is right. Most anything goes now.
> 
> Wake up, Moderator.


I remember that. We did get rid of glengirl and no, I do not believe that knitonashingle is AmyK.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I remember that. We did get rid of glengirl and no, I do not believe that knitonashingle is AmyK.


I still miss her and I agree with you on the other matters.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Aren't you and your friends driving business away talking about Ravelry with the many Posts started about ravelry this past week?
> 
> Didn't your kp friends start a Group named "Attic" on Ravelry and you told all your friends to join and then join the "Attic" Group within the last year?
> 
> ...


Admin's site, it isn't my call. We'll have to wait and see how he feels about all of this.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, Aisles, just exactly what you are referring to?
> 
> I can understand not wanting to add to their hits- but without any reference, a bit inexplicable!


Another Forum rule being ignored by folks
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html
- Do not include a link to your site inside the posts. Instead use a signature (you can set it up in your profile).
- If your signature contains a link to your website/blog/store, then please make sure to reciprocate and link to this forum's home page from your site.
- just because a post wasn't removed/edited by the moderators or the administration, it doesn't automatically mean that the moderators or the administration condone the content of a post.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



knittingthyme said:


> Aren't you and your friends driving business away talking about Ravelry with the many Posts started about ravelry this past week?
> 
> Didn't your kp friends start a Group named "Attic" on Ravelry and you told all your friends to join and then join the "Attic" Group within the last year?
> 
> ...


►► Ravelry is NOT their site.
►► Talking about the woes of another site is not driving people away from membership of THIS site. Geeshh .. besides YOU and your ilk have been bashing Ravelry for a while now.
►► Listing sites that offer patterns is not an offense of any kind on this forum. No, Look and see, many are asking for sites to get patterns. The attic folks are not answering their call. I believe maybe Jessica Jean has helped on those threads. Most responses are coming from other KPers in main and CGG.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html
- Just because somebody else is breaking the rules, doesn't mean you can do it too. 
*Pointing out another user "doing the same thing" as a defense to a violation  is in itself a bannable offense*. 
If you decide to start breaking rules because you saw someone else doing it, you are compounding the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> ►► Ravelry is NOT their site.
> ►► Talking about the woes of another site is not driving people away from membership of THIS site. Geeshh .. besides YOU and your ilk have been bashing Ravelry for a while now.
> ►► Listing sites that offer patterns is not an offense of any kind on this forum. No, Look and see, many are asking for sites to get patterns. The attic folks are not answering their call. I believe maybe Jessica Jean has helped on those threads. Most responses are coming from other KPers in main and CGG.
> 
> ...


I totally fail to see how I have broken any of the Ostriches rules in my post, kindly illuminate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> That's just it. These posters are aiming to drive business away from this site by promoting another forum.


Umm ... the ones they seem to wish to attract won't be much missed by most KPers.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... the ones they seem to wish to attract won't be much missed by most KPers.


Is it something wrong to be on several different forums?
People use FB, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. and others and that's fine but being on two knitting forums is illegal?
Are you nuts? :sm04:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Is it something wrong to be on several different forums?
> People use FB, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. and others and that's fine but being on two knitting forums is illegal?
> Are you nuts? :sm04:


In my online life before KP, I was active on a couple dozen different 'lists'; none billed itself as a 'forum'. Each was strictly managed by its list-mom. Off topic kibitzing was _not_ permitted. 
There's nothing illegal about participating on multiple platforms, but I found my online comfort spot on KP.

Ravelry also has forums, but my 73-year-old brain gets lost trying to participate in them.

Facebook drives me crazy within about five minutes of going on it. If it weren't for maintaining some contact with a few cousins, I'd have nothing at all to do with it.

Twitter and Pinterest lose me even faster, no matter what the subject matter. I have accounts on both, but they're the least attractive to me.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

peppered said:


> Is it something wrong to be on several different forums?
> People use FB, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. and others and that's fine but being on two knitting forums is illegal?
> Are you nuts? :sm04:


Ermmm who said it was.

What is wrong is to go onto any forum and advertise/promote/ask for members of one forum to join your own forum or the forum of another friend. It's against the rules.

Talking about another forum, discussing issues on another forum or offering links to pattern eslewhere is not rule breaking otherwise I would not have offered links for the member who was looking for a teapot cosy or offered other links for people asking for pattern links in main.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

peppered said:


> Is it something wrong to be on several different forums?
> People use FB, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. and others and that's fine but being on two knitting forums is illegal?
> Are you nuts? :sm04:


Do you go to a restaurant to have dinner then while in that restaurant .
You carry on about how great the restaurant down the street is over the one you are in???
That is the difference!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Yet more spammming ie advertising/promoting and asking for members to join another forum. spamming and down right rude. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-612963-1.html


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Waste of time. Has anyone seen any objectionable topic deleted or moved to its proper section in the last year? OK, some of the porn ones did vanish, but most are still there if one remembers the poster's name and looks for them. All that matters to Admin is the k'ching of fractions of pennies from each click made - for what_ever_ reason.


Yes JJ, I have. I sent a PM on June 25 regarding obscene language in a thread. It was vile. Rec'd response from the Ostrich same day and the thread got santitized immediately.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

peppered said:


> Is it something wrong to be on several different forums?
> People use FB, Twitter, Pinterest, etc. and others and that's fine but being on two knitting forums is illegal?
> Are you nuts? :sm04:


Shilling for a startup knitting forum and using this forum as a platform is highly unethical. IMO


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Shilling for a startup knitting forum and using this forum as a platform is highly unethical. IMO


When it usually happens most admins either banned the offers or give them a chance with a warning, remove the post then if they repeat ban them.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aisles said:


> When it usually happens most admins either banned the offers or give them a chance with a warning, remove the post then if they repeat ban them.


I have never seen a similar situation but these people are being so blatant. I wish that they would all toddler off into the sunset of there new forum, never to return.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> I have never seen a similar situation but these people are being so blatant. I wish that they would all toddler off into the sunset of there new forum, never to return.


Oh I have I've seen it on a cross stitching forum, the sewing forum, 2different car forums and on a gardening forum.

I to agree with your sunset sentence btw


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aisles said:


> Oh I have I've seen it on a cross stitching forum, the sewing forum, 2different car forums and on a gardening forum.
> 
> I to agree with your sunset sentence btw


I also have seen this on a cross stitch forum. Left and never regretted it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aisles said:


> Oh I have I've seen it on a cross stitching forum, the sewing forum, 2different car forums and on a gardening forum.
> 
> I to agree with your sunset sentence btw


I am curious about one of the main proponents of the new forum. She has been posting masses of links to free patterns from other peoples' private websites, blogs, etc in The Solarium. I wonder if this could pose a legal issue to the owner of KP as it would appear to be multiple breaches of copyright law.

ETA
Excerpt from KP forum rules----Do not post any ads or promote anything without speaking to me about it first. That includes any kind of commercial activity. If you have something good, that a lot of people would appreciate, then it would probably be OK to mention it here.

I wonder if that would include promoting a competing website in which the promoter may or may not have a financial interest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> I am curious about one of the main proponents of the new forum. She has been posting masses of links to free patterns from other peoples' private websites, blogs, etc in The Solarium. I wonder if this could pose a legal issue to the owner of KP as it would appear to be multiple breaches of copyright law.
> 
> ETA
> Excerpt from KP forum rules----Do not post any ads or promote anything without speaking to me about it first. That includes any kind of commercial activity. If you have something good, that a lot of people would appreciate, then it would probably be OK to mention it here.
> ...


She's a significant legal liability.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Somebody’s snoozing at the switch. Those masses of posts have been going so long that Admin couldn’t have missed them, and reports about them, if he had been asleep with one eye open. Both must be closed. 

ETA: Miss the ostrich. ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flightpath said:


> Somebody's snoozing at the switch. Those masses of posts have been going so long that Admin couldn't have missed them, and reports about them, if he had been asleep with one eye open. Both must be closed.
> 
> ETA: Miss the ostrich. ????


As long as there are clicks bringing in the pennies, Herr Ostrich doesn't seem to care what happens. All he/they seem to take care of is porn and actual spam posted by bots.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as there are clicks bringing in the pennies, Herr Ostrich doesn't seem to care what happens. All he/they seem to take care of is porn and actual spam posted by bots.


I suspect that he would rather stick his head in the sand (yes pun intended) than take some action and stir up a feces storm. I have sent him two PMs and an email. Nada! both PMs still unread. The first one was sent 96 hours ago.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> I suspect that he would rather stick his head in the sand (yes pun intended) than take some action and stir up a feces storm. I have sent him two PMs and an email. Nada! both PMs still unread. The first one was sent 96 hours ago.


I am surprised to learn that people still write him.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am surprised to learn that people still write him.


Force of habit?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

SQM said:


> I am surprised to learn that people still write him.


Believe it or not I had a reply from him on another issue recently. That is what gave me hope that it just might happen again. Call me delusional!
Re: Obscene language
received on: Jun 25, 2019 08:42:45
from: Admin (all from/all to)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Believe it or not I had a reply from him on another issue recently. That is what gave me hope that it just might happen again. Call me delusional!
> Re: Obscene language
> received on: Jun 25, 2019 08:42:45
> from: Admin (all from/all to)


That person hasn't been on since the 24th...hope she was tossed off the site.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That person hasn't been on since the 24th...hope she was tossed off the site.


There is a great deal of trash waiting for disposal!! One such posted until late last night and began again at the crack of dawn this a.m. Perhaps some of them will be banished to the new conservative website.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Believe it or not I had a reply from him on another issue recently. That is what gave me hope that it just might happen again. Call me delusional!
> Re: Obscene language
> received on: Jun 25, 2019 08:42:45
> from: Admin (all from/all to)


Hmmm - - it looks like you or someone else may have deleted part of your post - - it seemed as if it were going to specify more than is currently there ???


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am surprised to learn that people still write him.





Jessica-Jean said:


> Force of habit?


It USED to get results (...sigh...)


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Hmmm - - it looks like you or someone else may have deleted part of your post - - it seemed as if it were going to specify more than is currently there ???


Nothing was deleted. I was just showing that I actually got an answer from Admin and when and what it addressed. I do not post the content of personal messages.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That person hasn't been on since the 24th...hope she was tossed off the site.





Granny41 said:


> Nothing was deleted. I was just showing that I actually got an answer from Admin and when and what it addressed. I do not post the content of personal messages.


I see - - well that's admirable granny - - but it was the message posted immediately after yours (by RR, above), that seems to refer to a person said to have been "tossed", and which caused me to think that some reference was no longer there.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> I see - - well that's admirable granny - - but it was the message posted immediately after yours (by RR, above), that seems to refer to a person said to have been "tossed", and which caused me to think that some reference was no longer there.


RR knew who was posting the vulgar language.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KroSha said:


> I see - - well that's admirable granny - - but it was the message posted immediately after yours (by RR, above), that seems to refer to a person said to have been "tossed", and which caused me to think that some reference was no longer there.


Sorry I misled you, but I was on that other thread where obscenities were used so I leapt to the conclusion that she was referring to the same person. I could be wrong.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry I misled you, but I was on that other thread where obscenities were used so I leapt to the conclusion that she was referring to the same person. I could be wrong.


Nope, you are correct and she was warned--not tossed. But thankfully she has not returned.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny & RR - - confusion cleared up - - thanx !!!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Granny & RR - - confusion cleared up - - thanx !!!


Happy to oblige :sm24:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Happy to oblige :sm24:


 :sm02: :sm17: :sm18:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as there are clicks bringing in the pennies, Herr Ostrich doesn't seem to care what happens. All he/they seem to take care of is porn and actual spam posted by bots.


Is the general consensus that Ostrich still owns this site? I assumed it had been sold, and that the new owner was told "it runs itself" as part of the sales pitch. That's the only explanation that made sense considering how Admin vanished, and when he does show up he doesn't seem to have much knowledge (posting this topic, for instance).

Oh well, I guess we still don't know for sure?


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613554-1.html ?huh??


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613554-1.html ?huh??


I reported as spam and put on my ignore


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613554-1.html ?huh??


I popped that all into Google Translate. It's a pitch for tourists to Java to visit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solo_River

Were I a multimillionaire and forty years younger, it might be tempting. At my age and income level, no thanks.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> You must have reported Augustgran!


Make up you stinking stupid mind! For over a year you have been writing that granny and I are the same person.
So if that was true, I reported myself??
You really need professional help there KT! LOL 
The more you write the less sense you make.!!! LOL


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> Maybe it was you???


Hmmm - - turnabout is fair play - - wouldn't be surprising if it were KT - - hahaha...


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Hmmm - - turnabout is fair play - - wouldn't be surprising if it were KT - - hahaha...


No, I can't be bothered by that completely unhinged individual.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> If turnabout is fair play then it would have to be BrattyPatty!!! ????????????


Typical response from the arse licker.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typical response from the arse licker.


Guess she realized what a flipping idiot remark she made that it was me!!!! LOL 
Seriously, she needs professional help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Augustgran said:


> Guess she realized what a flipping idiot remark she made that it was me!!!! LOL
> Seriously, she needs professional help!


 Too right!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> If turnabout is fair play then it would have to be BrattyPatty!!! ????????????


So sayeth yerseff, wrongethly...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Augustgran said:


> Guess she realized what a flipping idiot remark she made that it was me!!!! LOL
> Seriously, she needs professional help!


Sadly, must be so hell-bent on quick quipping that she can't keep her targets straight...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Yep! Google is available to you to look up big words!


YOU think those can be characterized as BIG WORDS - - pitiful...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> I kept track, both Augustgran, and Brattypatty!
> 
> No confusion on my part but you obviously can't keep anything straight :sm06:


Of course you did, dear...


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=200454 spammer


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-614684-1.html#14006156
OP hacked note spammer link


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Deary, you sure seem to keep track of me which makes you pitiful ????


Keep track of you ??? Like, you think I have a list somewhere, just as you admittedly do for BP & AG ??? 'Tain't so - - don't flatter yerseff !!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Dearest one no one needs a list! All one has to do us click on any user name and whoola there's the list for all posts and comments in one place!


WOT (...sigh...)


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Another spammer. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605504-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-614769-1.html


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

another spammer https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615147-1.html


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

and another spammer https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615149-1.html


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=201050
Buy original IELTS, PMP,GRE & TOEFL,TIEP NEBOSH, ESOL, and CELTA/DELTA Without Exam in JAPAN,CHINA,USA,ITALY,BRAZIL,SPAIN,CROTIAL,CANADA


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

RE: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615447-1.html#14022644 [Jeff Foxworthy on Canada]

Just posted there, hit [Send], verified my post, notice it only printed up to/incl.


> , but not my text.
> Went back and hit [Preview] to safeguard--"~Not found, already sent, dbl. post, go back & redo"
> Wound up erasing ev. th. but my text, hit [Edit] & manually [cut & paste] the text into my post. ???
> 
> ...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

This keeps popping up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> This keeps popping up.


This popped up for me today also. ????????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This popped up for me today also. ????????


So far it has not popped up since I reported it. Hope you have the same.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> So far it has not popped up since I reported it. Hope you have the same.


I hope so also. I have not been on my ipad since early today. A lot of time outside today.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you. Good help is always appreciated.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=201219

scammer spammer


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have Beachgirl 1000 blocked from posting on my posts,how can she post, what I have said on other posts,


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I have Beachgirl 1000 blocked from posting on my posts,how can she post, what I have said on other posts,


She can copy and paste and you can't block her from posting on threads you haven't started either or from seeing what you have posted.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Lost 2 PM-drafts today. One was saved to [Preview], the other not. Need to retrieve a link, or s.th., and when I come back I can't find it anymore. This was not the first time.
Probably s.th. simple, I don't know about. There was a time, when that would happen composing replies to posts. Thank You for your time/attention. 

P.S.: Could WiFi be an issue?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I have Beachgirl 1000 blocked from posting on my posts,how can she post, what I have said on other posts,


You have me on your ignore list too, but I can post in reply to a post you make in a topic begun by someone else, _not you_. No one on your ignore list can post on any topic which *you create*, but they can read them - if they want.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Have been reading through this thread and another by the Administrator. Kinda forgot what got me back on KP today in the proces! My last post was in Jan 2018. I became a member early in the beginning of KP. Everyone became like family, I learned so much. It was a true knitting and crochet forum! Great designers were introduced to me. I became hooked on Dee O'Keefe beautiful knit shawls patterns, on Oge baby afghans. So much talent! Sorry to see that Sockit2Me had a stroke in March, and happy he is recovering. I kept so many notes from him and use as reference. I really have missed so many of you, recognize the names! But then we entered a period of time in this country when even immediate family members cannot discuss with civility!! Hated the mean nasty that started, entered into the Attic and enjoyed the discussions and ideas shared there until it, too, changed for the worse, not to mention the blocking of members while giving no recourse to attacks. I gave up on KP and went to bloggers and Ravelry... and more time to knit.. My wish is for Administration and Assistant to be very successful!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Have been reading through this thread and another by the Administrator. Kinda forgot what got me back on KP today in the proces! My last post was in Jan 2018. I became a member early in the beginning of KP. Everyone became like family, I learned so much. It was a true knitting and crochet forum! Great designers were introduced to me. I became hooked on Dee O'Keefe beautiful knit shawls patterns, on Oge baby afghans. So much talent! Sorry to see that Sockit2Me had a stroke in March, and happy he is recovering. I kept so many notes from him and use as reference. I really have missed so many of you, recognize the names! But then we entered a period of time in this country when even immediate family members cannot discuss with civility!! Hated the mean nasty that started, entered into the Attic and enjoyed the discussions and ideas shared there until it, too, changed for the worse, not to mention the blocking of members while giving no recourse to attacks. I gave up on KP and went to bloggers and Ravelry... and more time to knit.. My wish is for Administration and Assistant to be very successful!!!


Don't be shy! Come on back and just read what interests you. Personally, by being subscribed _only_ to Main, I find I don't see many topics that raise my hackles. When one does show up, I just skip on by after reading the original post - or only part of it.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't be shy! Come on back and just read what interests you. Personally, by being subscribed _only_ to Main, I find I don't see many topics that raise my hackles. When one does show up, I just skip on by after reading the original post - or only part of it.


 You are right JJ. I did find many interesting topics today. Will be giving it another shot, doing as you suggest. Always enjoyed your input. I love knitting, but in the blogger world I started return to crochet with Repeat Crafter Me (Sarah Zimmerman) who I have followed for some time. Crochet 465 and Knit Too had a great scrap pattern to use stash. Have been using time wisely! Good to see your post!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> You are right JJ. I did find many interesting topics today. Will be giving it another shot, doing as you suggest. Always enjoyed your input. I love knitting, but in the blogger world I started return to crochet with Repeat Crafter Me (Sarah Zimmerman) who I have followed for some time. Crochet 465 and Knit Too had a great scrap pattern to use stash. Have been using time wisely! Good to see your post!


Looking forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Looking forward to seeing your posts!


My goodness! Admin is logged in!! Four months since his last contact.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Good grief! He’s still on-line. Do you suppose he is going to read some reported issues? Maybe he’s just checking to see if the site is still here. ????


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

flightpath said:


> Good grief! He's still on-line. Do you suppose he is going to read some reported issues? Maybe he's just checking to see if the site is still here. ????


The latter I think.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

flightpath said:


> Good grief! He's still on-line. Do you suppose he is going to read some reported issues? Maybe he's just checking to see if the site is still here. ????


My fairly recent PM to admin was read and acted upon, so I guess he/she is overworked and may not have time to do all that's requested.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aunty M said:


> My fairly recent PM to admin was read and acted upon, so I guess he/she is overworked and may not have time to do all that's requested.


What happened to his assistant? Was there ever an introduction of one other than the statement he was going to appoint one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> My fairly recent PM to admin was read and acted upon, so I guess he/she is overworked and may not have time to do all that's requested.


S/he did send the usual birthday greeting to me, but that probably can be programmed in.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> S/he did send the usual birthday greeting to me, but that probably can be programmed in.[/quote
> 
> It is automated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > S/he did send the usual birthday greeting to me, but that probably can be programmed in.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

trout23 said:


> What happened to his assistant? Was there ever an introduction of one other than the statement he was going to appoint one?


Not sure, trout. There's been no introduction as yet, so the assistant may not have lasted, or, is kept so busy he/she doesn't have time to look into every query or complaint.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> S/he did send the usual birthday greeting to me, but that probably can be programmed in.


Belated happy birthday wishes, Lurker 2. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Belated happy birthday wishes, Lurker 2. :sm01:


Why, thank you kindly- it's nice to lengthen the festivities!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Why, thank you kindly- it's nice to lengthen the festivities!


Yes, and shorten the numbers, lol.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Yes, and shorten the numbers, lol.


Actually that one has never bothered me!!! I know it's a big issue for some.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually that one has never bothered me!!! I know it's a big issue for some.


As long as it is not the scale getting bigger numbers on it! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> As long as it is not the scale getting bigger numbers on it! ????


 :sm09:


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

Maybe this is where I can get help.I can receive PM's just fine but when I try to send one it just sits in my outbox unread. It does not matter if it's a new message or a reply. My messages are never received. This has been happening since June.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

babyrose said:


> Maybe this is where I can get help.I can receive PM's just fine but when I try to send one it just sits in my outbox unread. It does not matter if it's a new message or a reply. My messages are never received. This has been happening since June.


Hard to believe but Admin is online at 7:27a. m. Nice to see you.
Users currently on the forum (264): 0106rainbow abbygirl Admin aelfjja46


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Hard to believe but Admin is online at 7:27a. m. Nice to see you.
> Users currently on the forum (264): 0106rainbow abbygirl Admin aelfjja46


Yea! Maybe some of the PMs will be answered.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea! Maybe some of the PMs will be answered.


Ya think?? I'd say that you are being overly optimistic.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

KP is being overrun by new members who are posting spam on multiple sections of the forum. When I see posts written in Asian characters I put the poster on ignore and report it to Admin. NOTHING seems to happen and more spammers are joining and posting. About time the Admin broom swept these posts away. Jen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There was one in Chinese or Japanese characters that I reported, seemed to be promoting certificates for something or other.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Granny41 said:


> Hard to believe but Admin is online at 7:27a. m. Nice to see you.
> Users currently on the forum (264): 0106rainbow abbygirl Admin aelfjja46


This might disappoint you, sorry, but people who don't explicitly log out will always SEEM to be online, even when they're not online.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

targa416 said:


> This might disappoint you, sorry, but people who don't explicitly log out will always SEEM to be online, even when they're not online.


Right, yesterday my computer was online, but I was at the Minnesota State Fair for 10 hours.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

targa416 said:


> This might disappoint you, sorry, but people who don't explicitly log out will always SEEM to be online, even when they're not online.


Admin is not one of them. I have seen admin definitely on line at least once a week. And admin DOES log off.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

targa416 said:


> This might disappoint you, sorry, but people who don't explicitly log out will always SEEM to be online, even when they're not online.


Admin is undisputedly NOT one of those people. Quite noticeable as his/her ID shows up in bold fonts. Nice try but incorrect.
I sent him/her a PM which was read at that time.


----------



## marlyn (May 28, 2011)

Glad you are getting some help. I and others are having some problems with ikea ads popping up in front of Every picture you try to look at.....grrrr. I used to love Ikea, but am having second thoughts about them.

Hope you can help. Thank you so much in advance.-Marlyn


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so nice of you to let us know about this new change-nanad


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

nanad said:


> Thank you so nice of you to let us know about this new change-nanad


What new change?
I seem to have missed something.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> What new change?
> I seem to have missed something.


Maybe she's just now catching up on April's digests?


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I just received today in my active topics where it says administration has a Mobile redirect-I don't know much about the computer as this is the only thing I use it for besides e-mail.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nanad said:


> I just received today in my active topics where it says administration has a Mobile redirect-I don't know much about the computer as this is the only thing I use it for besides e-mail.


OK. Here's a very short lesson on the workings of KP.

Active Topics are not personal to anyone in particular. EVERYONE has the same.

Watched Topics _are_ personal to each user. NO ONE has the same ones as any other.

We all learn to navigate the internet at our own speed; no one was born knowing how, and the classes I took in the early 2000s weren't worth much then and are useless now. Click around and have fun!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe she's just now catching up on April's digests?


Admin has a mobile re-direct.
Great that answers everything???? It might be a good idea to search "mobile re-direct". Splanes the term but not the fix. 
Net gain zero.


----------



## marlyn (May 28, 2011)

Hello Administration: I have only mac products and am having issues of either the pictures not coming in, or more frustrating that when I see them, they are quickly covered by an ad for Ikea. This has been really bad this week, end of Aug. Do you have any suggestions? Some on here think I need a pop up blocker but I do not have this problem with any other site. I await your reply. Thank you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Moderator,

Is it possible to clean up the very top of The Attic? There is a post that is placed above your intro that has been misplaced for almost 2 years. The post is from a deceased member and it is always sad to see. Thanks.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

SQM said:


> Hi Moderator,
> 
> Is it possible to clean up the very top of The Attic? There is a post that is placed above your intro that has been misplaced for almost 2 years. The post is from a deceased member and it is always sad to see. Thanks.


Hi, SQM.
I've had success contacting admin via PM. Three times I've sent PM's to him/her, and each time they've been read and acted upon. It may take several days to be read, but admin does read them.

I'm sorry that topic makes you sad.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi Moderator,
> 
> Is it possible to clean up the very top of The Attic? There is a post that is placed above your intro that has been misplaced for almost 2 years. The post is from a deceased member and it is always sad to see. Thanks.


https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518181-1.html


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to see someone is still at the helm of this ship! Thanks. jberg


----------



## marlyn (May 28, 2011)

My issue has been resolved. Thanks to 
administration for anything they have done.


----------



## marlyn (May 28, 2011)

My issue has been resolved. Thanks to 
administration for anything they have done.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=203174


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

you need to get rid of this spammer

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-628932-1.html


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-632528-1.html

Foreign spam


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am still not getting the forum messages, I have checked the boxes and rechecked them
several times, but nothing. Thank you ADW55


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A lot of people are having the same problem.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I’m thinking you’re probably on it....but there is a lot of porn being posted today....November 5


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Page: 1 2 3 4 5 6 ... 63 next>>
(new posts) Wonder Woman Wrap Crochet and Knitting (=>)
First: Anah88 on Jun 9, 2018 11:04:20
Last: DaphneC73 on Nov 5, 2019 10:29:07
Posts: 8 Views: 1531
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Yarn Conversion (=>)
First: tatonkawoman on Mar 28, 2018 19:09:27
Last: EvelynN19 on Nov 5, 2019 10:28:25
Posts: 14 Views: 1116
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) help again, please (=>)
First: luvrcats on Jan 13, 2019 13:04:29
Last: LilahH67 on Nov 5, 2019 10:27:33
Posts: 11 Views: 1170
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) childrens bed balnket with horse design (=>)
First: Geordiboy on Feb 5, 2019 08:21:39
Last: GenevieveJ28 on Nov 5, 2019 10:27:01
Posts: 10 Views: 1322
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

rainie said:


> Page: 1 2 3 4 5 6 ... 63 next>>
> (new posts) Wonder Woman Wrap Crochet and Knitting (=>)
> First: Anah88 on Jun 9, 2018 11:04:20
> Last: DaphneC73 on Nov 5, 2019 10:29:07
> ...


I have about 40 old threads that now have porn on it in my inbox. It is making this site very slow. Please do something. Thanks.


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

What's happening to KP? So many new users, all porn.


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333586-4.html last post julietY58

has a very suspect video link. I've not clicked it but I think it might contian porn.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

don't know who this is but there were 4 emails from them and 3 others with links to forum about other post answers and went to links showing nudity snd sex acts. ScarletM83 (new user) (online) Joined: Nov 5, 2019 Posts: 7


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

don't know who this is but there were 4 emails from them and 3 others with links to forum about other post answers and went to links showing nudity snd sex acts. ScarletM83 (new user) (online) Joined: Nov 5, 2019 Posts: 7


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

don't know who this is but there were 4 emails from them and 3 others with links to forum about other post answers and went to links showing nudity snd sex acts. ScarletM83 (new user) (online) Joined: Nov 5, 2019 Posts: 7


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

KnittingParadise.com topic reply: Shipment Tracking
Inbox
x

Knitting Paradise <[email protected]> Unsubscribe
10:47 AM (1 minute ago)
to me

Hi retinsleysr,

There has been a new reply posted in the topic:
"Shipment Tracking"
on the Knitting Paradise Forum.

You can read it here:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=14445632&t=140377


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

ok yet another porn video posted one of my older threads extremely upsetting as this thread was about teaching my adopted daughter to crochet, sew and she is now dead.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483420-3.html


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

and yet again a porn video posted on my Prayers request thread

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-589641-8.html#13513444


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

and more porn

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518181-9.html


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Over 25 pages of Porn links posted all across KP!


good grief. Well spotted I'm hitting report issue button on the ones I've seen


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> good grief. Well spotted I'm hitting report issue button on the ones I've seen


Every morning, I expect a dozen or two of Watched Topics - Unread. This morning, there are *75*! Luckily, this topic was at the top of the list, so I'm forewarned.

Now, to wear out the 'Report Issue' button!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> They are in all sections of KP !
> 
> They each have multiple posts!


I've just reported a whole load more

We just have to keep reporting the maybe then admin will take notice and sort it.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aisles said:


> I've just reported a whole load more
> 
> We just have to keep reporting the maybe then admin will take notice and sort it.


I would think he's probably been working on it. Busy little beaver of a worm.

It's difficult to locate current topics.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Another porn person
User name: AriannaK95
User title (?): new user
Currently: offline
Registration date: Nov 5, 2019
Number of topics created: 0
Number of messages posted: 13
Location: in hiding 
Birthday: N/A
Feedback (?): 0, positive 0.0%
User's pages: list


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you all reporting issue as spam or inappropriate pictures? I’ve done both ????‍♀ Doesn’t usually take this long to clean house
????????????


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

bevvyreay said:


> Are you all reporting issue as spam or inappropriate pictures? I've done both ????‍♀ Doesn't usually take this long to clean house
> ????????????


I've done it as spam or other then in the bit underneath I'm typing 'porn video'


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Please remove all the porn. Multiple users.

Thank you.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sure where to go to get message to admin. Please note I received vile video “ iris t48 “ didn’t open it fully when I saw picture.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Beestings said:



> Not sure where to go to get message to admin. Please note I received vile video " iris t48 " didn't open it fully when I saw picture.


was it connected to one of your threads if so go to the thread and find the post on the thread and under the post click on report issue.

hope that helps


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> good grief. Well spotted I'm hitting report issue button on the ones I've seen


It's taking an age to report them all, but not nice seeing even the first images.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's taking an age to report them all, but not nice seeing even the first images.


I did report over 20, took a while. Feeling sorry for Admin!

Many thanks when all taken care of!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I did report over 20, took a while. Feeling sorry for Admin!
> 
> Many thanks when all taken care of!


It's taken more than half an hour, still not at the end! Seriously nasty images even without opening anything.


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Aisles said:


> was it connected to one of your threads if so go to the thread and find the post on the thread and under the post click on report issue.
> 
> hope that helps


Thanks ????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I sense that most of KP has been shut down since very few notifications are coming through.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Admin ...
Hiding just the photo from the topic threads DOES NOT HELP.
They still have their profile easily accessable and their avatar is just as disgusting and telling on who they are.

What happened with DELETING their profiles.


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

The porn posters are back on the forum. Currently 1234 users online slowing things down.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

So, I'm not the only one getting those. That's reassuring - sorta. 
I've gotten 5 in my inbox and each one has a link to a post here somewhere. "Venting" was the most recent one.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel this is not a normal trolling of the forum but an attack aim to bring the forum down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I feel this is not a normal trolling of the forum but an attack aim to bring the forum down.


Possibly best not to feel targeted/paranoia, there just is some very sick people out there.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

It's still happening then? No let up. Each section now seems infected. I hope admin is protecting our information held on record... seeing as we cannot delete it EVER.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The last attack on a very obscure topic of mine was within the last half hour.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last attack on a very obscure topic of mine was within the last half hour.


Mine too...


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Same story here. Very annoying!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Admin seems to be deleting their link comments but NOT their accounts? As soon as they delete one link they are posting on other thread!!
> 
> Why can't admin delete accounts? They don't even delete accounts from members who have been blocked?
> 
> It doesn't make sense..


Bums on seats = names on lists = money in the bank..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to give my overworked mouse finger a rest for a bit- Judging at the really obscure depths they are trolling, it will take rather a long time for the Porn Attack to run out of steam/.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rainie said:


> Can you stop people from signing up today ? PORN


*What the heck is going on !!!!!!!

I've gotten over 400 new KP email notifications in my inbox in the last 15 minutes...

11 alone at 1:45 PM...

They are all new users joined Nov 5 and either posts of porn, posts suggestive of porn or avatars suggestive of porn.

I can't tell if I've been individually targeted or if it's happening to others, but the objectionable posts show up on topics where I've posted, and often a long time ago - - ones which are still coded to "Watch".

It would appear that it's some type of automated targeting, for it is occurring too quickly to be human-done.*

(Also posting a copy of this on the Mobile Redirects thread, as well as Main & GCC.)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The site has been hacked. The admin should shut it down. As of 4:00pm CST, I just did a second round of major deleting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> *What the heck is going on !!!!!!!
> 
> I've gotten over 400 new KP email notifications in my inbox in the last 15 minutes...
> 
> ...


It seems to be hitting most of us. 
It's a pretty bad attack.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Today, I have received over 30 emails about topics
on Knitting Paradise, that I posted a long time ago.

I have seen some X Rated added pop up when I look at topics.

I see a new user Juliet R65 is posting adult videos.

Could we get this stopped?

Thanks.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Today, I have received over 30 emails about topics
> on Knitting Paradise, that I posted a long time ago.
> 
> I have seen some X Rated added pop up when I look at topics.
> ...


Now,
I see AveryD74
4 doing the same thing,
Dick

Has this forum been compromised?

Dick


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Currently I have ignored over 40 sign ins in reference to today’s digest. That is a lot of porn! At leas the videos seem to be getting deleted. Hopefully the postings will also disappear.

Hang in there, Admin. You are getting it taken care of, and I for one appreciate all you are doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Currently I have ignored over 40 sign ins in reference to today's digest. That is a lot of porn! At leas the videos seem to be getting deleted. Hopefully the postings will also disappear.
> 
> Hang in there, Admin. You are getting it taken care of, and I for one appreciate all you are doing.


Had not actually noticed anything to suggest that Admin was dealing with it. Although maybe the fact that the tsunami seems to have dissipated, does show they are onto it!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

(new posts) annoying ads (=>)
First: 20 paws on Oct 24, 2019 09:02:35
Last: GenevieveN79 on Nov 5, 2019 18:34:02
Posts: 12 Views: 288
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Impossible girl knitted sock pattern on ravelry (=>)
First: miss wbugs on Oct 19, 2019 10:53:52
Last: ChloeJ69 on Nov 5, 2019 18:33:30
Posts: 19 Views: 1447
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Crochet poncho pattern in English??? (=>)
First: vmcmacken on Sep 9, 2019 09:01:21
Last: AbigailY11 on Nov 5, 2019 18:28:43
Posts: 9 Views: 678
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Looking for some Yarn (=>)
First: kaaren on Aug 12, 2019 14:46:46
Last: LilahV07 on Nov 5, 2019 18:25:07
Posts: 6 Views: 1090
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) sewing seems on sweater ? (=>)
First: nanad on Aug 9, 2019 09:32:53
Last: HazelR28 on Nov 5, 2019 18:24:19
Posts: 8 Views: 953
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


(new posts) searching for a pattern (=>)
First: lomuscio2 on Jun 18, 2019 09:01:19
Last: LeahK86 on Nov 5, 2019 18:20:30
Posts: 11 Views: 773
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Temperature blankets (=>)
First: lola grace on May 13, 2019 21:33:46
Last: EvelynC86 on Nov 5, 2019 18:17:51
Posts: 17 Views: 2890
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Yarn Over Help (=>)
First: sandj on May 1, 2019 12:33:11
Last: AbigailW33 on Nov 5, 2019 18:16:57
Posts: 18 Views: 2439
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) 1898 (=>)
First: JoanBundt on Apr 4, 2019 09:44:05
Last: HarperQ31 on Nov 5, 2019 18:15:33
Posts: 12 Views: 1672
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) What Fiber should I use? (=>)
First: Roxy Foxy Lady on Mar 28, 2019 18:57:41
Last: JaneD66 on Nov 5, 2019 18:14:27
Posts: 19 Views: 959
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) This is how much I hate sewing up my knitting (=>)
First: jemadu on Mar 17, 2019 15:46:59
Last: PhoebeJ24 on Nov 5, 2019 18:13:58
Posts: 13 Views: 631
in Pictures
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Help finding pattern my mom made. (=>)
First: evilknit on Mar 16, 2019 08:25:09
Last: LilahV07 on Nov 5, 2019 18:13:54
Posts: 20 Views: 3093
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) WANTED: EASY KITR ADULT HAT PATTERNS (=>)
First: Damiano on Jan 10, 2019 11:49:11
Last: EleanorK97 on Nov 5, 2019 18:08:55
Posts: 14 Views: 1656
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


(new posts) help with a knitting pattern (=>)
First: Clarabz on Jan 4, 2019 17:44:09
Last: LillianV48 on Nov 5, 2019 18:08:27
Posts: 16 Views: 908
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Vintage Christmas Stocking (=>)
First: jansaik on Dec 17, 2018 07:44:32
Last: MadisonD70 on Nov 5, 2019 18:07:06
Posts: 12 Views: 1822
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Acrylic Yarn (=>)
First: MrsB on Dec 17, 2018 13:04:57
Last: AnnabelleH63 on Nov 5, 2019 18:07:04
Posts: 14 Views: 2245
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Can Someone Help Me Edit this Snowman Dishcloth Knit Pattern?? (=>)
First: sandj on Dec 5, 2018 18:51:52
Last: EmilyR61 on Nov 5, 2019 18:06:16
Posts: 26 Views: 3500
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Knitted shell scarf (=>)
First: brenda1946 on Nov 20, 2018 08:55:19
Last: LeahK86 on Nov 5, 2019 18:05:13
Posts: 6 Views: 1506
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


(new posts) Help with pattern (=>)
First: Cookie1955 on Oct 24, 2018 08:10:26
Last: AriannaV69 on Nov 5, 2019 18:02:43
Posts: 15 Views: 658
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


(new posts) Poncho pattern (=>)
First: lizzieq on Oct 21, 2018 19:59:36
Last: CoraH23 on Nov 5, 2019 18:02:26
Posts: 9 Views: 1183
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Cardigan pattern (=>)
First: marty1136 on Sep 24, 2018 21:25:35
Last: EliseV94 on Nov 5, 2019 17:59:56
Posts: 17 Views: 2047
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Test knitting (=>)
First: mdherde on Sep 13, 2018 15:57:54
Last: ElisabethP19 on Nov 5, 2019 17:58:29
Posts: 15 Views: 3278
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Christmas Knitting--What to Do (=>)
First: RustyLuvsMe on Aug 24, 2018 20:39:35
Last: MadisonG85 on Nov 5, 2019 17:56:46
Posts: 21 Views: 4244
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Preemie hats (=>)
First: missyburgett on Aug 14, 2018 19:42:35
Last: MollyF73 on Nov 5, 2019 17:56:18
Posts: 19 Views: 1643
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Missing laceylinda (=>)
First: tonyastewart on Aug 3, 2018 13:09:12
Last: ElizabethT49 on Nov 5, 2019 17:55:25
Posts: 5 Views: 1115
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had not actually noticed anything to suggest that Admin was dealing with it. Although maybe the fact that the tsunami seems to have dissipated, does show they are onto it!


I've been slowly clicking/reporting through the hundreds of my Watched Topics list that appear to have new posts. On one, it vanished between opening the topic and hitting report. So, at least _something_ seems to be happening behind the scene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've been slowly clicking/reporting through the hundreds of my Watched Topics list that appear to have new posts. On one, it vanished between opening the topic and hitting report. So, at least _something_ seems to be happening behind the scene.


That's great, JJ, I have deliberately not opened anything a second time. 
Plus the first images were so explicit, no need to check the content of the videos!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's great, JJ, I have deliberately not opened anything a second time.
> Plus the first images were so explicit, no need to check the content of the videos!


I didn't open any of the links, only the topic in order to use the Report Issue button for the individual post.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I didn't open any of the links, only the topic in order to use the Report Issue button for the individual post.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I didn't open any of the links, only the topic in order to use the Report Issue button for the individual post.


That is wise.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

woah this looks like back to normal

Well done Admin in restoring things after a real cyber attack


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Aisles said:


> woah this looks like back to normal
> 
> Well done Admin in restoring things after a real cyber attack


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Good morning - I haven't been able to be here for awhile now, and this morning found that yesterday I got 5 emails from KP, all from obvious trolls. Sure glad to see we've got admin back!


Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aisles said:


> woah this looks like back to normal
> 
> Well done Admin in restoring things after a real cyber attack


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> woah this looks like back to normal
> 
> Well done Admin in restoring things after a real cyber attack


It was a bit devastating while it lasted- every darned topic I'd ever replied to was infected! Spent nearly all day 'reporting Issues'!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a bit devastating while it lasted- every darned topic I'd ever replied to was infected! Spent nearly all day 'reporting Issues'!


Same here - - over 600 - - still working on it...urg!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Same here - - over 600 - - still working on it...urg!


Yikes! I thought my almost 600 would be the record holder. Sorry for you. I'm resisting the urge to just delete all from my Watched Topics list, so I'm working on them - click, Report Issue, SPAM, Submit Report - five at a clip. Almost down to 420.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Same here - - over 600 - - still working on it...urg!


 :sm23: :sm24: It does take quite a concerted effort!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yikes! I thought my almost 600 would be the record holder. Sorry for you. I'm resisting the urge to just delete all from my Watched Topics list, so I'm working on them - click, Report Issue, SPAM, Submit Report - five at a clip. Almost down to 420.


I decided also, not to take the easy route- but it does take time!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I decided also, not to take the easy route- but it does take time!


The easy route would sever all ties to those old topics, and I don't want to do that. So, five at a clip, then knit a bit. I'll get there. On the plus side, fewer and fewer of them actually have the porn link anymore. I still report them as SPAM, just in case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The easy route would sever all ties to those old topics, and I don't want to do that. So, five at a clip, then knit a bit. I'll get there. On the plus side, fewer and fewer of them actually have the porn link anymore. I still report them as SPAM, just in case.


I was just putting 'Inappropriate material ' at first, then decided to banish them to Spam!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

well yesterday I found more threads with porn still on them reported them..

What I don't understand is that admin has left the accounts and the post only edited out the porn from them. Admin should have remove the post (not the entire thread) from the thread.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Aisles said:


> well yesterday I found more threads with porn still on them reported them..
> 
> What I don't understand is that admin has left the accounts and the post only edited out the porn from them. Admin should have remove the post (not the entire thread) from the thread.


Me also. And I don't understand the rationale at all. It only invites more, just like just "hiding" the offending posts like had done before. Was only asking for it -- and it happened big time didn't it. (

At least the prior admin had DELETED the posts AND the accounts.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

NOW -- we have to jump through some more hoops to stay logged in to browse and read.
Now we have "I am human" screens to answer (ALONG WITH the check browsers)
Gonna be on here less time per session now. (
All of these 'checking browser' and now this ..............

Log in, read 'watched' log out. Wait a while, log in read Main, log out.

edit - 
Now yet again in order to post this -- bye bye till later folks.............


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the information, have a great day!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> NOW -- we have to jump through some more hoops to stay logged in to browse and read.
> Now we have "I am human" screens to answer (ALONG WITH the check browsers)
> Gonna be on here less time per session now. (
> All of these 'checking browser' and now this ..............
> ...


Sometimes I get on, but other times I get one of these:


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

The thing that saddens me is I use my phone, at home, if I leave my house I'm denied access, very irritating, my phone has plenty of data when I'm away, but I hate and will not log into an unknown network, and been at the doctor's to much, anyway, it is a pain

Janallyn


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

KroSha said:


> Sometimes I get on, but other times I get one of these:


I get them most of the time. If I am on longer then ___ (can't determine maybe 10 minutes or so), Many of these can show up during your online logged in time. I am logged in, went through the process to get here, I can't stay logged in and switch browsers - I have to go through the process again. So why all the interuptions when we have already gone through it to verify we are not the bad guy? That is my question to Admin and the entities who are now tracking us.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> I get them most of the time. If I am on longer then ___ (can't determine maybe 10 minutes or so), Many of these can show up during your online logged in time. I am logged in, went through the process to get here, I can't stay logged in and switch browsers - I have to go through the process again. So why all the interuptions when we have already gone through it to verify we are not the bad guy? That is my question to Admin and the entities who are now tracking us.





rainie (posted in Mobile Redirects) said:


> (new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
> First: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:29:50
> Last: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:29:50
> Posts: 1 Views: 1
> ...


Seriously ??? The KP site got porn-hacked and I personally got a post on every one of my watched topics, and then some - - there were over 600, and I was "reporting" as I deleted...

So the "system protection" that I guess Admin put in place decided to detect that I was some kind of "offender" when, in fact, I was an "offended", then I was denied access for nearly 48 hours.

Really ??? THAT can be done to me and yet the protective algorithms are unable to recognize the crapiola that rainie posted above, even tho both of us have been reporting on those illegal offerings for months ????? !!!!!

It's not even bordering on riduculous. It's totally and absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## Vinette (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Joyce from Montana here. I love your little doggie picture with the red hat. I have a dog about that size.
Where did you get the little red hat doggie has on and how did you make it stay on...…….!!! Inqiring minds
want to know!!!Happy Holidays for he next two months coming up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Vinette said:


> Hi Joyce from Montana here. I love your little doggie picture with the red hat. I have a dog about that size.
> Where did you get the little red hat doggie has on and how did you make it stay on...…….!!! Inquiring minds want to know!!!Happy Holidays for he next two months coming up.


Too bad you didn't use the Quote Reply feature. As it is, your post is totally lost at the tail end of forty-odd pages of posts about problems on the forum website, not even about anything yarny.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Vinette said:


> Hi Joyce from Montana here. I love your little doggie picture with the red hat. I have a dog about that size.
> Where did you get the little red hat doggie has on and how did you make it stay on...…….!!! Inqiring minds
> want to know!!!Happy Holidays for he next two months coming up.


Think your comment is aimed at No1girl. If you really want to know you could pm her or she may not see your post


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Gosh Admin, I am getting frustrated trying to post an answer (using quote reply) to others posts. When I have finished typing my comment I push send and I get this message. When I go back to the original topic as requested my comments haven’t been posted and everything I typed has disappeared. I’m Really frustrated with all these problems on KP these days, can you please fix this gremlin in the system. Jen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Gosh Admin, I am getting frustrated trying to post an answer (using quote reply) to others posts. When I have finished typing my comment I push send and I get this message


So am I, but have not been able to capture this image.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> So am I, but have not been able to capture this image.


Gosh, it has just taken me 4 times to get the image and my edited post to show up. Jen. Here is another message that I get and my typed reply on the topic disappears.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Gosh, it has just taken me 4 times to get the image and my edited post to show up. Jen. Here is another message that I get and my typed reply on the topic disappears.


Yep, get this one also. ????


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> Gosh, it has just taken me 4 times to get the image and my edited post to show up. Jen. Here is another message that I get and my typed reply on the topic disappears.


I haven't tried to post a picture yet. But I did get topic not found. I back buttoned to my draft and reposted, and it worked ok twice. Let's see what happens when I try to ad an image

ETA worked fine ????‍♀ Who knows why it works for some and not others


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Gosh Admin, I am getting frustrated trying to post an answer (using quote reply) to others posts. When I have finished typing my comment I push send and I get this message. When I go back to the original topic as requested my comments haven't been posted and everything I typed has disappeared. I'm Really frustrated with all these problems on KP these days, can you please fix this gremlin in the system. Jen.


When it says to "go back", what you need to do is use the back button to return to the page on which you'd typed your comment, and then click send again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Gosh, it has just taken me 4 times to get the image and my edited post to show up. Jen. Here is another message that I get and my typed reply on the topic disappears.


When I get this message, I open another window and look at my posts to see if it did post. So far, it always has, and the message was because - unwittingly - my finger had 'stuttered' and hit the send button twice in very quick succession.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I get this message, I open another window and look at my posts to see if it did post. So far, it always has, and the message was because - unwittingly - my finger had 'stuttered' and hit the send button twice in very quick succession.


Thanks JJ, I have wondered about the stuttery finger so I got my bloke to click on send for me and the problem still occurred. It seems that some are having more problems that others. I have sent Admin a PM.....so now we wait and see. Also I use my iPhone or iPad as I am currently caravanning in the Australian outback. Thanks again, Jen.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When it says to "go back", what you need to do is use the back button to return to the page on which you'd typed your comment, and then click send again.


That's what I've been having to do, too.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Problems viewing pictures https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-639533-1.html


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

PM: lost 1. 1/2 x [preview]--start anew abbreviated--[preview] lost & found, [send] a few times, interspersed w./[browser msg., verified human, ID'd lots of cars/streetlights] ...slutty ladies ad of 11-15 passed & still here! 

I feel like throwing my LT [not guilty] up the wall! 12-7-19/1855 hb


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Wed, 12-18-19/00:12 CST

Late Tue afternoon--early eve, I lost 2 ans >same PM. [Preview]/[Send] culprits?
Been here since Tue, and still verifying browser/making me prove human!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I cannot open KP on my cell but it is fine on my IPad. Please advise.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, this time I have finally been allowed back on after nearly 2 weeks...

Last time, I read two posts and posted one time, at which point I was blocked again...

Dear Admin - - re: the security system, and the protocols you have allowed them to put in place, process algorithms to deter hackers that are not working for your legitimate members, who are being randomly knocked off the system.

ETA: in trying to post this comment, the system paused to check my browser and I wasn't even sure that this would get through. If this one does, how refreshing, but I don't know about the one after this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> I find this thread photos to be inappropriate and offensive! Pornographic?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644426-1.html
> 
> ...


Not pornograpic, which of course is subjective.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Obviously a member who commented did!
> 
> "You could EDIT some of that stuff, ya know.."
> 
> I could bet if I, or any Trump supporter, posted the last few photos you radicals would be hitting the report button as porn!


Really not sure what you are trying to say. Hubby was wondering if you took your meds today because while I am not a trump supporter, neither could I be called a "radical".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> I'd be careful with your slanderous words!


???? ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Do you do steroids!


????????????????????????

???? ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> I'd be careful with your slanderous words!


It's my understanding of 'slander' that the persons involved be real and identifiable. Other than comments directly applicable to crafts, not much on KP is either.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> I find this thread photos to be inappropriate and offensive! Pornographic?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644426-1.html


I look forward to Chezi's fun and entertaining posts and have found her to be excellent at alerting us to possibly bawdy content.

The title of her post is "Adult and very rude Christmas funnies". Not sure why you are complaining when you were given a more than fair warning.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> I find this thread photos to be inappropriate and offensive! Pornographic?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644426-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> I'd be careful with your slanderous words!


Wow! Do I have to explain the definition of SLANDER to you again?
Slander is the spoken word, someone has to HEAR what is said to make it slander.

Unless you have magical powers that allow you to here her , mine or anyone else's own voice taking to you through kp?
No slander at all ,! LOL


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

li·bel a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation.

Slander is the spoken word.
Libel is the printed word.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

rainie said:


> li·bel a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation.
> 
> Slander is the spoken word.
> Libel is the printed word.


She still won't get it!
I have explained it at least twice she still uses the term incorrectly ! 
LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rainie said:


> li·bel a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation.
> 
> Slander is the spoken word.
> Libel is the printed word.


Still, mustn't both parties be recognizedly identifiable? Most KPers are strangers online with usernames/avatars unlinked to the real person behind the keyboard. That makes filing a libel suit somewhat difficult, and certainly supremely costly for the filer. I can think of far more amusing pastimes than _that_!


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

You were warned that the content might be bawdy but you opened the thread and looked at the photos anyway. Were you hoping to find them personally objectionable so you could don your Moral Police hat, get on your high horse, and trot off to complain to Admin?

Such childish behavior.



knittingthyme said:


> Because I found it inappropriate!


OResmerelda wrote:
I look forward to Chezi's fun and entertaining posts and have found her to be excellent at alerting us to possibly bawdy content.

The title of her post is "Adult and very rude Christmas funnies". Not sure why you are complaining when you were given a more than fair warning.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> I don't look forward to her posts! Each to their own!
> 
> In case you didn't notice but Admin started this âReported Issues Threadâ to report issues to admin which I did!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> I see you are still the petulant immature 8 year-old you have always been!
> 
> How childish!! ð¶ð¶
> 
> Isn't it time to grow up?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Your new home!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Naughty naughty chezl!
Now KT will report you for porn!!!!
LOL LOL LOL


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> I don't look forward to her posts!


Um...I probably shouldn't, but I just have to ask...so why do you open and read them?

This has been most entertaining reading. Almost as much fun as Chezi's original post.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't worry Chezl, this person posted revenge porn, and I have screen shots...her buddy, posted from a site that was shut down, due to child porn. I have screen shots of both. It was right before the porn invasion..you figure out who started that. I have kept them, and not reported it. She has nothing to report, she actually posted pics. Smart thing, put her on your ignore list.
I am always lurking...have a nice quiet evening everyone.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Don't worry Chezl, this person posted revenge porn, and I have screen shots...her buddy, posted from a site that was shut down, due to child porn. I have screen shots of both. It was right before the porn invasion..you figure out who started that. I have kept them, and not reported it. She has nothing to report, she actually posted pics. Smart thing, put her on your ignore list.
> I am always lurking...have a nice quiet evening everyone.


I have ignored her for years now.

I haven't been in the Attic since April and I have had no contact with her either.

She has been caught out looking at my posts after declaring that she NEVER looked at them and now she has been sprung! ????????????????????????????

She has no sense of humour and is in a non-contact marriage which frustrates her no end.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Chezl said:


> I have ignored her for years now.
> 
> I haven't been in the Attic since April and I have had no contact with her either.
> 
> ...


Smart girl. Better to ignore than engage. I try very hard to totally ignore her. You jokes were funny and not offensive at all, I have seen worse things posted by "them". So anyway, just dropped in to see what all the fuss was about. Silly, just silly. Simply has nothing better to do.
Anyway, have a great one everyone, and keep your wits about you, someone is hateful to you, ignore it. Misery loves company...best to just let it lie, and not let if affect you. Peace out..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> Um...I probably shouldn't, but I just have to ask...so why do you open and read them?
> 
> *This has been most entertaining reading. Almost as much fun as Chezi's original post.*


. :sm24: :sm15:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Smart girl. Better to ignore than engage. I try very hard to totally ignore her. You jokes were funny and not offensive at all, I have seen worse things posted by "them". So anyway, just dropped in to see what all the fuss was about. Silly, just silly. Simply has nothing better to do.
> Anyway, have a great one everyone, and keep your wits about you, someone is hateful to you, ignore it. Misery loves company...best to just let it lie, and not let if affect you. Peace out..


If it wasn't for someone posting on the topic in question about her complaint, I wouldn't have known about it.

I also came here to see what had been said and now I can leave again knowing that she hasn't changed and is just as miserable as she has always been.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think before anyone gets upset about a few jokes, they should remember they have posted worse, I also think before anyone posts personal information on someone, they should stop and think about violating someones privacy and how that feels. I had someone try to dig up my personal info, they got it wrong, since I own multiple properties, but only live in one, duh, but..I didn't appreciate it. So take time to think before you post private things about someone else. I know revenge posts are the first thing most think of,but take a moment. 
Before you repost issues, think about why you are, is it because you are truly offended, or just cuz ya have a personal vendetta? Can you in good faith, say you have never posted anything offensive to someone? I guess it boils down to sweep around you own door before you sweep around someone elses.
There is a lesson here, if we take it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> You are a little late to give anyone a moral lecture!
> 
> First, I reported what I felt to be inappropriate for Christmas!
> 
> ...


How very hypocritical! I suppose this was appropriate ----
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644046-5.html#14643059


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Why don’t you two start another thread together so you can fight to your heart’s content and leave this thread for its purpose of reporting KP issues? Please?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Should matters still be addressed to "Admin" or to specific names? Thanks. Welcome aboard to the newcomer.



Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you and welcome to the new person. As I'm sure you're aware, a number of us are no longer receiving the daily digest, myself included. I did not receive Dec 31st and did not receive today's. I enjoy the digest and hope one of you can restore this feature. Happy New Years. Regards, Mary


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Toyknitter said:


> Thank you and welcome to the new person. As I'm sure you're aware, a number of us are no longer receiving the daily digest, myself included. I did not receive Dec 31st and did not receive today's. I enjoy the digest and hope one of you can restore this feature. Happy New Years. Regards, Mary


There are many glitches operating right now in the KP system and you could have been automatically unsubscribed from the Digest without asking...

If you are a member, whether you've been previously subscribed or not, you can use the following to sign up again by clicking "here" on this Help topic:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/help/digest.jsp

_(Sample attached...)_


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I no longer get the daily newsletter, as of a few days ago.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Yes, I do consider you to be part of the "Desperate Intolerant Liberals Destroying Our Society" (D.I.L.D.O.S)
> I find it hysterical!????????????
> 
> How very Hypocritical of you! I suppose this was appropriate ---
> ...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I had to get to this site through an older post as I didn't receive the daily post that I always get..I even had the computer check for any problems..on my end but all was ok. Are you experiencing transmission problems on your end?


----------



## hapb46 (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you. I can’t wait for the forum to come back!


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

I am not getting my daily knitters paradise
Libkap


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

joycevv said:


> I no longer get the daily newsletter, as of a few days ago.


Hi joyce, look right above your post...

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-50.html#14662793


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jonibee said:


> I had to get to this site through an older post as I didn't receive the daily post that I always get..I even had the computer check for any problems..on my end but all was ok. Are you experiencing transmission problems on your end?


Hi joni - - I know it's difficult to read through many posts, especially when there are 50 pages, but back on page 50, I tried to supply at least one solution for the Digest problem. Look back here:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-50.html#14662793


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

libkap said:


> I am not getting my daily knitters paradise. Libkap


I know it's difficult to read through many posts, especially when there are 50 pages, but back on page 50, I tried to supply at least one solution for the Digest problem. Look back here:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-50.html#14662793


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Is it Spring in Canada?
> 
> My thread above was posted December 27th with the link to her threat dated January 7, 2019!
> 
> ...


Almost a year ago was my point! Idiot!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> So threats don't count if it's almost a year old?


That picture of you is lovely!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, followed your advice, will know in the next day or two.



KroSha said:


> There are many glitches operating right now in the KP system and you could have been automatically unsubscribed from the Digest without asking...
> 
> If you are a member, whether you've been previously subscribed or not, you can use the following to sign up again by clicking "here" on this Help topic:
> 
> ...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

imashelefrat said:


> Thank you, followed your advice, will know in the next day or two.


Please return to let me know - - I haven't gotten feedback from anyone, but if they don't continue to post about missing the Digest, I hope they're receiving it again.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard. MN


----------



## lindelsue1954 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have not been getting the daily digest emails. The last one was on Dec. 30, 2019. Is there a problem?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lindelsue1954 said:


> I have not been getting the daily digest emails. The last one was on Dec. 30, 2019. Is there a problem?


This may explain it - - try this:

I know it's difficult to read through many posts, especially when there are 50 pages, but back on page 50, I tried to supply at least one solution for the Digest problem. Look back here:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-50.html#14662793


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> This may explain it - - try this:
> 
> I know it's difficult to read through many posts, especially when there are 50 pages, but back on page 50, I tried to supply at least one solution for the Digest problem. Look back here:
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-50.html#14662793


I went through all that and still do not receive the daily digest. But, I usually go through the book mark I have set up.

And yes, it did say I was already subscribed to the daily digest. So, a burp somewhere that will eventually get corrected.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I went through all that and still do not receive the daily digest. But, I usually go through the book mark I have set up.
> 
> And yes, it did say I was already subscribed to the daily digest. So, a burp somewhere that will eventually get corrected.


Thanks R4F. Good to know it DIDN'T work - - but DRAT !!!!! That way has been a work-around in the past - - I was hoping it would be a temporary fix this time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Thanks R4F. Good to know it DIDN'T work - - but DRAT !!!!! That way has been a work-around in the past - - I was hoping it would be a temporary fix this time.


Hey, such is life, but at least you tried! And I attempted to verify for you.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Same for me as run4fittness found. Said already subscribed.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Same with me. 
Also, a message to Adm. Did nothing for me.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Hey, such is life, but at least you tried! And I attempted to verify for you.


Just a thought - - were you receiving the Digest when you tried to subscribe thru that link, or were you also not receiving the Digest ???


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Just a thought - - were you receiving the Digest when you tried to subscribe thru that link, or were you also not receiving the Digest ???


Yes, I was receiving the digest. As of this morning after resetting everything I did not receive it today either. Thank goodness I still receive notifications for watched topics.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm wondering if that's something new that Admin is doing...no longer sending digest emails. If that's the case, it would have been nice if they had let us know.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, I was receiving the digest. As of this morning after resetting everything I did not receive it today either. Thank goodness I still receive notifications for watched topics.





MzBarnz said:


> I'm wondering if that's something new that Admin is doing...no longer sending digest emails. If that's the case, it would have been nice if they had let us know.


Sorry r4f, Mz Donna, and all the others. It appears to be yet another system glitch.

After dealing with having my Access Denied (and STILL ongoing) off-and-on for extended periods after the porn hacking occurred Nov 5th...

NOW, I am ALSO not receiving the daily Digest - - so I followed the link that I provided as a possible workaround, and got the same response that "r4f" got...

THAT I AM ALREADY SUBSCRIBED.

So I have no idea how many of us are ALREADY SUBSCRIBED and yet are NOT RECEIVING the digest.

All of the recommendations/solutions regarding what to do about the missing Digest don't involve KP doing anything to fix it - - truly, I don't know what the answer is anymore if admin continues to be non-responsive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has occurred to me that I have not had a digest now it's 2020, my last is December 31st. Not sure what to do?
Went through my profile but didn't see anything I could alter.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

For god's sake admin... Can you please sort this issue on emails of the digest, I'm a bit peed off with all these freaking threads/posts now.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has occurred to me that I have not had a digest now it's 2020, my last is December 31st. Not sure what to do?
> Went through my profile but didn't see anything I could alter.


Hi Julie !!!!!! Happy New Year - - I hope I'm on longer than 15 seconds or 15 minutes this time...

???????????? to Ringo from Sissy ❤❤❤

(That I could find, there's only one place to sign up for the Digest, and if you already signed up, and try to do it again, it just tells you you're already signed up, so my work-around attempt didn't work.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Hi Julie !!!!!! Happy New Year - - I hope I'm on longer than 15 seconds or 15 minutes this time...
> 
> ???????????? to Ringo from Sissy ❤❤❤
> 
> (That I could find, there's only one place to sign up for the Digest, and if you already signed up, and try to do it again, it just tells you you're already signed up, so my work-around attempt didn't work.)


Hello Carol! from a chilly Auckland- someone was saying that the smoke coming over the Tasman from the Australian Wildfires may be the culprit in reducing our temperatures!
Certainly last night when I let Ringo out close to midnight, the waxing moon was clearly pink in hue!!!!!
I do have other ways of figuring out how to connect with KP- perhaps I may find time to hunt down the Digest tomorrow!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Carol! from a chilly Auckland- someone was saying that the smoke coming over the Tasman from the Australian Wildfires may be the culprit in reducing our temperatures!
> Certainly last night when I let Ringo out close to midnight, the waxing moon was clearly pink in hue!!!!!
> I do have other ways of figuring out how to connect with KP- perhaps I may find time to hunt down the Digest tomorrow!


There are no words for the horrific fire and smoke or the devastation to wildlife & stock animals. Unimaginable.

You can click to access the "Latest Digest" on a hyperlink at the bottom of just about every page.


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Good a.m. I have not received my daily KP Digest since 12/20/2019. Please restore my service.

Thanks, 

Mahalo


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Good a.m. I have not received my daily KP Digest since 12/20/2019. Please restore my service.

Thanks, 

Mahalo


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Where is my daily digest? I haven't gotten it since December 30.


----------



## Archiesgirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Iam not receiving daily digest. Not sure of exact last date I received, but am certain have not received anything in the New Year. Thanks for checking into and restoring to me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Please return to let me know - - I haven't gotten feedback from anyone, but if they don't continue to post about missing the Digest, I hope they're receiving it again.


Thanks for posting the link but it informed me i was already subscribed, which I was pretty sure would be the case. i do know how to get to the digest sign-up that is my own but can't post that for others. Even that says my account is active. Have found "work arounds" but would prefer daily notification. Thanks for trying.


----------



## YaiYai (Jul 28, 2011)

Why have the daily digest emails stopped?


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks for posting the link but it informed me i was already subscribed, which I was pretty sure would be the case. i do know how to get to the digest sign-up that is my own but can't post that for others. Even that says my account is active. Have found "work arounds" but would prefer daily notification. Thanks for trying.


Same for me. I miss my daily mail surprises. Thank you for working on it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks for posting the link but it informed me i was already subscribed, which I was pretty sure would be the case. i do know how to get to the digest sign-up that is my own but can't post that for others. Even that says my account is active. Have found "work arounds" but would prefer daily notification. Thanks for trying.


Others, including myself, have had the same experience you've had. And more people now report that they're missing the Digest. Oh well...looks like this is a job for admin - - or Superman !!! :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you, hope to start getting my daily again soon.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Fantastic news! Welcome new moderator ????


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

My feelings about the missing digest:
KP members were busy and spent less time on the site. Stopping the daily digest e-mailed create a lot of traffic on the site.
Traffic=Money
Cannot come up with an explanation that will put Administration in a better light.
I spend much less time looking here. That is my answer to the issue. If all do it, they will do something about it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Fantastic news! Welcome new moderator ????


Hi Susan - - by any chance, are you speaking of the "new moderator" who was referred to on p.1 of this thread, 50+ pages ago, from April 2019, AND whom we haven't seen "hide nor hair" of since - - where ya been ??? :sm09: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

KroSha, give the moderator time to get familiar with how things work. We are all anxious about the daily digest and miss the daily email waiting for us in our inboxes. I have confidence in Admin to get things fixed.????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> KroSha, give the moderator time to get familiar with how things work. We are all anxious about the daily digest and miss the daily email waiting for us in our inboxes. I have confidence in Admin to get things fixed.????


Hmmm - - really ??? Over 9 months ???

With nearly a dozen of my PMs to the admin (since Jan 2018!), *BEFORE* the installation of the so-called "assistant" (from whom we've NEVER heard), which *REMAIN UNREAD* to this day ???

With multiple system glitches that are slow to be fixed, or not at all, and never explained ???

With a serious porn hacking problem, occurred Nov 5, and the solution so far has been to Deny Access to legitimate members due to the implementation of an indiscriminate security protocol program with arbitrary testing algorithms ???

When a "free" site generally depends on revenue from poster activity ???

Let's see, am I "ye of little faith" or a realist ??? Time will tell... :sm17: :sm09: :sm16: :sm07: :sm18:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> KroSha, give the moderator time to get familiar with how things work. We are all anxious about the daily digest and miss the daily email waiting for us in our inboxes. I have confidence in Admin to get things fixed.????


Just one small question; how must time do you think the moderator will need to become familiar with how things work? We were informed on Apr 2, 2019 that Admin was appointing the moderator. Hmmm 9 months seems a very long time to become familiar with how things work.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Just one small question; how must time do you think the moderator will need to become familiar with how things work? We were informed on Apr 2, 2019 that Admin was appointing the moderator. Hmmm 9 months seems a very long time to become familiar with how things work.


Hi dear Nan - - and how 'bout this unknown and here-to-fore invisible person never even trying to contact some of us more prolific posters, more familiar with the system, when we have posted and posted our willingness to assist ???

"Reinventing the wheel" kinda comes to mind !!!

:sm04: :sm23: :sm20:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow I did not realize it had been 9 months ????.????


----------



## belle44 (Jan 6, 2017)

So many of us are not receiving emails any more. I really miss being able to open my kp email with my coffee every morning..


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Wow I did not realize it had been 9 months ????.????


No worries - - it's difficult, if not impossible, to have to catch up after 50+ pages !!! :sm24:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

belle44 said:


> So many of us are not receiving emails any more. I really miss being able to open my kp email with my coffee every morning..


Just go to the bottom of almost any prior page and click on "Latest Digest"...


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

KroSha said:


> Hmmm - - really ??? Over 9 months ???
> 
> With nearly a dozen of my PMs to the admin (since Jan 2018!), *BEFORE* the installation of the so-called "assistant" (from whom we've NEVER heard), which *REMAIN UNREAD* to this day ???
> 
> ...


The former owner of KP really seemed to care about things, as well as correct and fix errors, mis-posted topics, and other routine problems. The "new" (actually no longer new) owner seems quite different. He seems un-involved, disinterested, and generally absent. Not a very good way to run a big community. Maybe he will take note when his revenue starts to plummet. The types of things that are going wrong are fairly routine and should just be taken care of, not ignored. It has become very disappointing indeed. The worst thing is that he makes promises he doesn't keep.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

targa416 said:


> The former owner of KP really seemed to care about things, as well as correct and fix errors, mis-posted topics, and other routine problems. The "new" (actually no longer new) owner seems quite different. He seems un-involved, disinterested, and generally absent. Not a very good way to run a big community. Maybe he will take note when his revenue starts to plummet. The types of things that are going wrong are fairly routine and should just be taken care of, not ignored. It has become very disappointing indeed. The worst thing is that he makes promises he doesn't keep.


Well, the really sad thing is that whoever bought KP from the prior owner didn't get it for free and was likely planning on an income - - so it seems rather self-defeating to let things go to the state where there are so many members being blocked from posting, and folks not receiving their typical email alerts, which keep them posting !!!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

KroSha said:


> Well, the really sad thing is that whoever bought KP from the prior owner didn't get it for free and was likely planning on an income - - so it seems rather self-defeating to let things go to the state where there are so many members being blocked from posting, and folks not receiving their typical email alerts, which keep them posting !!!


It's absolutely bizarre, isn't it. Right now, most of the clicks are probably being generated by the members complaining about not receiving the daily email reminding them to read the digest!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for honoring us with information about what is going on. I look forward to again getting the daily digest through email in the next few weeks.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

targa416 said:


> It's absolutely bizarre, isn't it. Right now, most of the clicks are probably being generated by the members complaining about not receiving the daily email reminding them to read the digest!


Almost the very definition of "IRONIC"...


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us all "in the loop". I've bookmarked the Latest Digest in my taskbar, and get to this section right away. I check in early in the morning, while my husband is still sleeping. Sometimes, I let it go till evening if we have an active day ahead of us.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Would be nice to get a daily email again.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yyyyy


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

[
quote=KroSha]Almost the very definition of "IRONIC"...[/quo

It creates a stream of money from advertisers.
Better than what they get without annoying us.
If you wonder why it takes them forever and a day to eliminate toxic topics, or toxic members, the answer is the same: for the ads' money.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Hmmm - - really ??? Over 9 months ???
> 
> With nearly a dozen of my PMs to the admin (since Jan 2018!), *BEFORE* the installation of the so-called "assistant" (from whom we've NEVER heard), which *REMAIN UNREAD* to this day ???
> 
> ...


I've had replies to pm's I've sent to admin. I'm not sure if it has any bearing on it, but I try to end with a question which elicits a response. So far, it's worked, but it may be just luck.


----------



## oldladykai (Jun 18, 2019)

I am no longer getting KP in my email. Is the issue resolved?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oldladykai said:


> I am no longer getting KP in my email. Is the issue resolved?


Don't think so, as people have been saying, this version of Admin is about invisible. 
Apart from having instituted this filter that continues not to accept some long term forum members. 
Most frustrating!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't think so, as people have been saying, this version of Admin is about invisible.
> Apart from having instituted this filter that continues not to accept some long term forum members. *Most frustrating!*


*TRULY MOST FRUSTRATING !!!*


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lucilambert (May 17, 2011)

Since January 1st I no longer get my daily emails from KP and I do miss them. Is there anything to do to fix the problem? Thanks, Luci


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

lucilambert said:


> Since January 1st I no longer get my daily emails from KP and I do miss them. Is there anything to do to fix the problem? Thanks, Luci


Not that most have found except clicking on "latest digest" at bottom of this page. Of course, there are always those who don't mind the digest notif being gone, they always click "Newest Topics" and keep telling us digest folks to do the same. I hate wading through NT, don't mind that I am missing a bunch, need to conserve my time!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not that most have found except clicking on "latest digest" at bottom of this page. Of course, there are always those who don't mind the digest notif being gone, they always click "Newest Topics" and keep telling us digest folks to do the same. I hate wading through NT, don't mind that I am missing a bunch, need to conserve my time!!


Depending on how many sections you "follow" will generate how many topics are in new topics. With the ones I have selected, there usually are less than 120 new messages on any given day. And I maybe open half of them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not that most have found except clicking on "latest digest" at bottom of this page. Of course, there are always those who don't mind the digest notif being gone, they always click "Newest Topics" and keep telling us digest folks to do the same. I hate wading through NT, don't mind that I am missing a bunch, need to conserve my time!!


If, after clicking on Newest Topics (or Watched Topics, for that matter), you then click on Show Unread Only, there's no 'wading' involved. You will only have topics you've never yet opened in Newest Topics or topics to which there have been further replies in Watched Topics.

To reduce clicks even more, I have put two icons on my Favourites Bar. One is Newest Topics - Unread Only, the other Watched Topics - Unread Only. 
To reduce volume of topics that show up, I'm only subscribed to Main.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If, after clicking on Newest Topics (or Watched Topics, for that matter), you then click on Show Unread Only, there's no 'wading' involved. You will only have topics you've never yet opened in Newest Topics or topics to which there have been further replies in Watched Topics.
> 
> To reduce clicks even more, I have put two icons on my Favourites Bar. One is Newest Topics - Unread Only, the other Watched Topics - Unread Only.
> To reduce volume of topics that show up, I'm only subscribed to Main.


And remember at the end of the day or end of your session to "mark all as read" so as to keep the numbers down.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have found that the only way I can get on KP is on my phone with the wifi turned off. On my laptop I get an error page saying the site is using some kind of security software.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I have found that the only way I can get on KP is on my phone with the wifi turned off. On my laptop I get an error page saying the site is using some kind of security software.


My old laptop, which lives in the cellar (wool room), hasn't been able to access KP since the porn-hack on November 5th. Last night I had the inspiration to use a different browser. Same laptop, but Internet Explorer instead of Chrome, and it worked! Saved me a trip upstairs, and that's always good.

Strange thing is, the Chrome browser on that laptop is up to date, and so is the one on my usual (newer) laptop. No problem at all with the newer machine. I don't begin to understand.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My old laptop, which lives in the cellar (wool room), hasn't been able to access KP since the porn-hack on November 5th. Last night I had the inspiration to use a different browser. Same laptop, but Internet Explorer instead of Chrome, and it worked! Saved me a trip upstairs, and that's always good.
> 
> Strange thing is, the Chrome browser on that laptop is up to date, and so is the one on my usual (newer) laptop. No problem at all with the newer machine. I don't begin to understand.


That's when it happened to me, back in November. I use Firefox, and tried Chrome and IE, and still no go. I even tried on my husband's new tablet and same thing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> That's when it happened to me, back in November. I use Firefox, and tried Chrome and IE, and still no go. I even tried on my husband's new tablet and same thing.


Good luck!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> That's when it happened to me, back in November. I use Firefox, and tried Chrome and IE, and still no go. I even tried on my husband's new tablet and same thing.


Since Wednesday evening, I haven't seen the Cloudflare page. Maybe everything's fixed now?


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since Wednesday evening, I haven't seen the Cloudflare page. Maybe everything's fixed now?


Nope, just took this


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I received the digest last night so the issue appears to have been fixed. I will see if it appears again tonight. I hadn't had it in weeks.


Edited to add: I just got the digest again so I would say the issue HAS been fixed.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

ADMIN --
you missed porn postings
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299348-1.html#14466208
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348218-1.html#14470020
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341271-1.html#14469592


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> Nope, just took this


Me either - - some people can't get on if they're on Wi-Fi - - for me, today, it won't let me on unless my Wi-Fi is operative !!! Completely erratic and indiscriminate.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> ADMIN --
> you missed porn postings
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299348-1.html#14466208
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348218-1.html#14470020
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341271-1.html#14469592


Yup, those are still there, from Nov 5th, in all their lascivious glory...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Issue: Cloudflare's not-a-robot screen sometimes 'sticks'. After checking on the little box, the blue circle just keeps circling for hours. 
This happened yesterday when I tried to update one of my user pages; I finally gave up. 
When it happened today, I had the idea to open a second window to reply to a PM, while the first one was still circling. THAT worked. 

My assessment: Cloudflare's got a glitch.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Issue: Cloudflare's not-a-robot screen sometimes 'sticks'. After checking on the little box, the blue circle just keeps circling for hours.
> This happened yesterday when I tried to update one of my user pages; I finally gave up.
> When it happened today, I had the idea to open a second window to reply to a PM, while the first one was still circling. THAT worked.
> 
> My assessment: Cloudflare's got a glitch.


It's worse than that - - Even after all this time, it's still can't figure out who & how to block when or why. It's an algorithmic protocol that isn't learning its users, AND apparently no one with any authority can monitor the process or cares to (!!!)


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Issue: Cloudflare's not-a-robot screen sometimes 'sticks'. After checking on the little box, the blue circle just keeps circling for hours.
> This happened yesterday when I tried to update one of my user pages; I finally gave up.
> When it happened today, I had the idea to open a second window to reply to a PM, while the first one was still circling. THAT worked.
> 
> My assessment: Cloudflare's got a glitch.


I used to get Cloudflare all the time when I was posting but I haven't had it appear for quite a while.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chezl said:


> I used to get Cloudflare all the time when I was posting but I haven't had it appear for quite a while.


It's not the Cloudflare page before entering KP. It's after you hit 'Send' - the check the box to prove your not a robot and sometimes that's followed by the match-a-picture bother. If you hit it, and it keeps going round and round, eventually the information in the tab says something like Attention necessary Cloudflare. Nowhere on the page does it mention Cloudflare, or I just didn't notice it.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's not the Cloudflare page before entering KP. It's after you hit 'Send' - the check the box to prove your not a robot and sometimes that's followed by the match-a-picture bother. If you hit it, and it keeps going round and round, eventually the information in the tab says something like Attention necessary Cloudflare. Nowhere on the page does it mention Cloudflare, or I just didn't notice it.


I would get a Cloudflare message before the robot business but now I get neither, thank goodness.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know of a designer on Raverly who has been trying to join KP. And after three months still cannot do it. Is KP accepting new members yet? If not, when will it?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I know of a designer on Raverly who has been trying to join KP. And after three months still cannot do it. Is KP accepting new members yet? If not, when will it?


No clue, r4f - - as a legitimate member with many posts, my current status is that I can't get on KP unless I'm on Wi-Fi. I don't have Wi-Fi where I live. The building is under renovation so Wi-Fi access has been disconnected. When I am on my usual 4G cell phone, I get "Access Denied" when trying to contact KP. It doesn't really seem like anyone has been working to correct this.

(The 'sister' websites (Ugly Hedgehog and One Political Plaza using the same website format) - - which probably used to belong to the same people, but don't seem to any more - - work fine on 4G with no issues whatsoever.)


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

KroSha said:


> No clue, r4f - - as a legitimate member with many posts, my current status is that I can't get on KP unless I'm on Wi-Fi. I don't have Wi-Fi where I live. The building is under renovation so Wi-Fi access has been disconnected. When I am on my usual 4G cell phone, I get "Access Denied" when trying to contact KP. It doesn't really seem like anyone has been working to correct this.
> 
> (The 'sister' websites (Ugly Hedgehog and One Political Plaza using the same website format) - - which probably used to belong to the same people, but don't seem to any more - - work fine on 4G with no issues whatsoever.)


I previously had many issues with posting anything but then it was fixed and today when trying to reply to a PM and post some pictures, I had severe issues again and I had to verify myself over and over again and even then I wasn't able to post some pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> No clue, r4f - - as a legitimate member with many posts, my current status is that I can't get on KP unless I'm on Wi-Fi. I don't have Wi-Fi where I live. The building is under renovation so Wi-Fi access has been disconnected. When I am on my usual 4G cell phone, I get "Access Denied" when trying to contact KP. It doesn't really seem like anyone has been working to correct this.
> 
> (The 'sister' websites (Ugly Hedgehog and One Political Plaza using the same website format) - - which probably used to belong to the same people, but don't seem to any more - - work fine on 4G with no issues whatsoever.)


True about the sister websites. I "think" KP was sold, but not sure, so please don't quote me!

Would be nice to receive some feedback from Admin though. Nope, not holding my breath. ????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Chezl said:


> I previously had many issues with posting anything but then it was fixed and today when trying to reply to a PM and post some pictures, I had severe issues again and I had to verify myself over and over again and even then I wasn't able to post some pictures.


Could we blame it on the almost full moon? ????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Mirror - - a member to whom many of you have responded, posted that she's having a problem with not seeing a Send button, which prevents her from posting some of the time.

She has me on ignore. Maybe she will read this, or maybe someone will try to walk her through it...

That has happened to me and I found a way around it, hiwever it might be too complicated for her:

*She has to fake out the system - - after she types her message, if there's no Send button showing, she can go below to where she would attach a picture...

Choose any picture in her computer file, and when she comes back to the message page, the Send button should be there - - at least it always is for me - - I don't even have to click the box to attach the message.*

That's the only way I have found around the problem - - it doesn't look like anyone at the system level is able to or trying to correct the error.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Mirror - - a member to whom many of you have responded, posted that she's having a problem with not seeing a Send button, which prevents her from posting some of the time.
> 
> She has me on ignore. Maybe she will read this, or maybe someone will try to walk her through it...
> 
> ...


Nice go-around! I should put that in my memory banks for just in case.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Could we blame it on the almost full moon? ????


It doesn't make sense that I can reply to you here but not when I reply to a PM.

I have always had trouble with PMs not getting to the intended recipient but never with attaching pictures or writing messages to those who can receive my PMs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Chezl said:


> It doesn't make sense that I can reply to you here but not when I reply to a PM.
> 
> I have always had trouble with PMs not getting to the intended recipient but never with attaching pictures or writing messages to those who can receive my PMs.


There are times when I try to send a PM and after playing "I am not a Robot" through 12 or more selections, I get kicked off. And it is not getting fixed from what I can see.

So sad and annoying. I have shared my e-mail with a few trusted individuals, but even that gets a little scary sometimes.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> There are times when I try to send a PM and after playing "I am not a Robot" through 12 or more selections, I get kicked off. And it is not getting fixed from what I can see.
> 
> So sad and annoying. I have shared my e-mail with a few trusted individuals, but even that gets a little scary sometimes.


I have also shared my email address because of the trouble with sending PMs.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no idea if this is even worth reporting or who we’re actually reporting to other than each other. But I will attach a screenshot of what I’m getting pretty much every time I change page ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> I have no idea if this is even worth reporting or who we're actually reporting to other than each other. But I will attach a screenshot of what I'm getting pretty much every time I change page ????


As I tell my darling almost daily "X it!" Do not click on anything but the X in the upper-right of that pop-up; sometimes, it's in a different corner. Installation of AdBlockPlus (free) might put a stop to such annoyances. Purchase of something like BitDefender might also help.
I haven't ever had a similar pop-up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As I tell my darling almost daily "X it!" Do not click on anything but the X in the upper-right of that pop-up; sometimes, it's in a different corner. Installation of AdBlockPlus (free) might put a stop to such annoyances. Purchase of something like BitDefender might also help.
> I haven't ever had a similar pop-up.


Nor have I, although I have frequently been challenged since the Porn Attack.


----------



## tyna (Aug 19, 2012)

Nudity posted on this GCC topic!!!

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-655232-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

User ReptilianFeline isn't able to reply to a PM or send one.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-655194-2.html#14901338


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the newby. Glad you have help.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Everyone should take a quick look. Admin is logged on 03/23/2020 3:58P.M.
Oh crap took another look and he is gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Everyone should take a quick look. Admin is logged on 03/23/2020 3:58P.M.
> Oh crap took another look and he is gone.


Strewth!!!!! So there is a body who can push a key!!!!!!!! Or maybe they connect by voice???!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strewth!!!!! So there is a body who can push a key!!!!!!!! Or maybe they connect by voice???!!!


Would be nice were someone to DO something, but I've no more hope of _that_.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Would be nice were someone to DO something, but I've no more hope of _that_.


It has gone on for so long, the thought just came to me, that the website owner or the deputy is seriously accurately depicted as an OSTRICH  
except for the major discrepancy that it's head has been in the proverbial sand, longer than any of us ancient users can remember.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has gone on for so long, the thought just came to me, that the website owner or the deputy is seriously accurately depicted as an OSTRICH
> except for the major discrepancy that it's head has been in the proverbial sand, longer than any of us ancient users can remember.


I have always thought that Admin's avatar was an emu even though I have always heard Admin referred to as being an ostrich.


----------



## robin1915 (Jul 26, 2018)

Good Morning, my name is Robin and I have not been able to logon to the site from my phone in months I get Error 1012 Access Denied I would like to be able to log on from my phone like I use to and not have to use my husbands computer. 
Thank You For Your Time, Robin Blalock
user name robin1915


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

robin1915 said:


> Good Morning, my name is Robin and I have not been able to logon to the site from my phone in months I get Error 1012 Access Denied I would like to be able to log on from my phone like I use to and not have to use my husbands computer.
> Thank You For Your Time, Robin Blalock
> user name robin1915


When I found myself unable to log on from an older laptop using Chrome as my browser, I tried again using Internet Explorer, and it works! 
So, I suggest you try installing a different browser on your phone and then try logging on using it, instead of whatever browser you currently use.

I sincerely doubt Admin will be solving user problems anytime soon.

Good luck!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Come on tell the truth you and those before you Love the nasty posters,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chezl said:


> I have always thought that Admin's avatar was an emu even though I have always heard Admin referred to as being an ostrich.


Possibly that is because the Emu is the Australian bird of similar looks- but I am pretty sure most that I have heard refer to the image believe it to be an Ostrich. They hold the bird land speed record, I think as well, plus of course the delightful habit of hoping the enemy will vanish if they bury their heads for long enough in the sand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Come on tell the truth you and those before you Love the nasty posters,


What on earth is your point Mary?
Apart from displaying some of your own problems?


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

???? thank you and stay well!


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you for your topic reminding everyone where political and Covid19 posts should be placed. May I suggest that you make this very, very clear in the description of General Chit Chat?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

malem said:


> Thank you for your topic reminding everyone where political and Covid19 posts should be placed. May I suggest that you make this very, very clear in the description of General Chit Chat?


And that all religious proselytizing be given a separate section as we are an international, multi-racial and multi-faith group.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Granny41 said:


> And that all religious proselytizing be given a separate section as we are an international, multi-racial and multi-faith group.


Yes!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

malem said:


> Yes!


Thank you. But you do know that Admin will never read this.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Granny41 said:


> Thank you. But you do know that Admin will never read this.


Well, there are some signs that admin has awoken from an extended slumber. We can hope, can't we?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

malem said:


> Well, there are some signs that admin has awoken from an extended slumber. We can hope, can't we?


Where was he/she when the absolute worst of the worse was happening??


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> And that all religious proselytizing be given a separate section as we are an international, multi-racial and multi-faith group.


You have my support for this idea.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Where was he/she when the absolute worst of the worse was happening??


Admin seems only to take action when the goings on have an impact upon the income derived from this forum. People interacting/clicking is all Admin wants. Such things as glitches in the system or the porn attack in early November get pretty swift action from Admin. People behaving badly towards one another, and clicking in order to do so = no skin off Admin's nose and added fractions of pennies flowing into Admin's coffers = no action.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Admin seems only to take action when the goings on have an impact upon the income derived from this forum. People interacting/clicking is all Admin wants. Such things as glitches in the system or the porn attack in early November get pretty swift action from Admin. People behaving badly towards one another, and clicking in order to do so = no skin off Admin's nose and added fractions of pennies flowing into Admin's coffers = no action.


Not only do I appreciate your bluntness but I completely agree with you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

malem said:


> Not only do I appreciate your bluntness but I completely agree with you.


Thank you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Where was he/she when the absolute worst of the worse was happening??





Jessica-Jean said:


> Admin seems only to take action when the goings on have an impact upon the income derived from this forum. People interacting/clicking is all Admin wants. Such things as glitches in the system or the porn attack in early November get pretty swift action from Admin. People behaving badly towards one another, and clicking in order to do so = no skin off Admin's nose and added fractions of pennies flowing into Admin's coffers = no action.


I don't know. We never really know what's going on in another person's life. Maybe Admin was ill or busy with some other aspect of his/her life; maybe he/she was suffering from forum administration burn-out. Maybe there's a bit more invovement now because he/she is isolated at home like the rest of us. I have been impressed over the last few days to see some of the more incendiary topics moved out of Main and GCC. Reminds me of the 'good old days'. :sm17:

I do have to admit, though, that the 'worst of the worst' really was horrendous. The glitches are annoying and the porn attack was disgusting, but the cruelty shown by a few specific posters was beyond the pale and should have been stopped much sooner than it was.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> I don't know. We never really know what's going on in another person's life. Maybe Admin was ill or busy with some other aspect of his/her life; maybe he/she was suffering from forum administration burn-out. Maybe there's a bit more invovement now because he/she is isolated at home like the rest of us. I have been impressed over the last few days to see some of the more incendiary topics moved out of Main and GCC. Reminds me of the 'good old days'. :sm17:
> 
> I do have to admit, though, that the 'worst of the worst' really was horrendous. The glitches are annoying and the porn attack was disgusting, but *the cruelty shown by a few specific posters was beyond the pale and should have been stopped much sooner than it was.*


I agree, but I've become too cynical in my old age. I still believe that increased clicking = increased income = no reason for Admin to lift a finger.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I agree, but I've become too cynical in my old age. I still believe that increased clicking = increased income = no reason for Admin to lift a finger.


At the same time, though, a lot of KPers left the forum because of the turmoil, and most of those who left haven't come back. Forum participation dropped considerably as a direct result of the personal abuse carried out by a few posters, then the porn attack not only sent others running away, but the 'fix' wound up blocking even more people from participating. From the statistics shown on the home page, the 'clicking' has diminished considerably from KP's heyday.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

kponsw said:


> At the same time, though, a lot of KPers left the forum because of the turmoil, and most of those who left haven't come back. Forum participation dropped considerably as a direct result of the personal abuse carried out by a few posters, then the porn attack not only sent others running away, but the 'fix' wound up blocking even more people from participating. From the statistics shown on the home page, the 'clicking' has diminished considerably from KP's heyday.


Had Admin been present and actually monitoring the site perhaps none of this would have occurred. So--drop in active membership and revenue is solely due to lack of oversight by ownership.
There is another issue that was not addressed by Admin although reported. This website was shamelessly used as a launch pad for another competing crafting website.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Had Admin been present and actually monitoring the site perhaps none of this would have occurred. So--drop in active membership and revenue is solely due to lack of oversight by ownership.
> There is another issue that was not addressed by Admin although reported. This website was shamelessly used as a launch pad for another competing crafting website.


You are absolutely right, but that goes back to not knowing what kept Admin from monitoring KP for a year or so.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Had Admin been present and actually monitoring the site perhaps none of this would have occurred. So--drop in active membership and revenue is solely due to lack of oversight by ownership.
> There is another issue that was not addressed by Admin although reported. This website was shamelessly used as a launch pad for another competing crafting website.


Did I miss something?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Did I miss something?


Probably. It is recommended that one pay attention!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Did I miss something?


I certainly seem to have! WHAT competing crafting site?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> At the same time, though, a lot of KPers left the forum because of the turmoil, and most of those who left haven't come back. Forum participation dropped considerably as a direct result of the personal abuse carried out by a few posters, then the porn attack not only sent others running away, but the 'fix' wound up blocking even more people from participating. From the statistics shown on the home page, the 'clicking' has diminished considerably from KP's heyday.


And those statistics won't be skyrocketing as long as no new registrations are permitted. Has anyone seen a registration date more recent than November 7th or 8th, 2019? I haven't.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Probably. It is recommended that one pay attention!


Was that when Ravelry stopped them campaigning for Trump? Didn't they give it a name similar to Ravelry? I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I certainly seem to have! WHAT competing crafting site?


When the whole Ravelry thing blew up and all of the conservatives got their knickers in a twist one of their like minded KP members started pushing a new conservative crafting website. It was called our Unravelled in the beginning but has changed it's name since. REally JJ you need to venture out of Main more often. You are missing all of the juicy stuff. Probably by design :sm17: No doubt you are the wise one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And those statistics won't be skyrocketing as long as no new registrations are permitted. Has anyone seen a registration date more recent than November 7th or 8th, 2019? I haven't.


Not since the porn attack.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I certainly seem to have! WHAT competing crafting site?


Glad I was not the only one. I do not do the Attic anymore so have no idea.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I certainly seem to have! WHAT competing crafting site?


This would be but one of dozens involving several KP members. I sent several PMs to The Ostrich--to which I received no responses.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-612823-1.html#13961819


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> When the whole Ravelry thing blew up and all of the conservatives got their knickers in a twist one of their like minded KP members started pushing a new conservative crafting website. It was called our Unravelled in the beginning but has changed it's name since. REally JJ you need to venture out of Main more often. You are missing all of the juicy stuff. Probably by design :sm17: No doubt you are the wise one!


Oh, _that_! I was aware of it, and had even joined it ... for a while. I've lost its url, and don't miss it at all.

My life has enough "juicy stuff" to suit me; I don't need any on here, _that_ is why I limit my participation here to Main. Besides, I need to keep _some_ time for actual yarn-play, right?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Glad I was not the only one. I do not do the Attic anymore so have no idea.


BTW, Admin posted a thread within the last day, asking any Political comment be restricted to the Attic, and NOT posted in General Chit Chat.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Admin posted a thread within the last day, asking any Political comment be restricted to the Attic, and NOT posted in General Chit Chat.


I saw that, Julie. Of course that will most likely not happen. But such is life.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Admin posted a thread within the last day, asking any Political comment be restricted to the Attic, and NOT posted in General Chit Chat.


Huh! Had you not mentioned it, I'd never have seen it. Whoever's acting as Admin doesn't seem to be very knowledgeable about how to reach the most forum members. it's posted in General Chit-Chat: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661035-1.html

Admin's other recent announcement, about the forum having been down for awhile a few days ago is in an even less popular section, Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-660707-1.html

Main: Subscribed users: 20*7*029
General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk): Subscribed users: 20*4*033
Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions: Subscribed users: 20*2*911

Weird, but not - in my opinion - the original person behind the Admin avatar.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Huh! Had you not mentioned it, I'd never have seen it. Whoever's acting as Admin doesn't seem to be very knowledgeable about how to reach the most forum members. it's posted in General Chit-Chat: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661035-1.html
> 
> Admin's other recent announcement, about the forum having been down for awhile a few days ago is in an even less popular section, Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-660707-1.html
> 
> ...


I did wonder why it was not sent out as a site wide message to everyone registered. That has been done in the past.

Also, there have been several threads today on Covid that have not been moved to the Attic yet. Time will tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I saw that, Julie. Of course that will most likely not happen. But such is life.


I am sure a lot of posts end up on Main, simply because people have not registered that you are supposed to select which section you are meaning to post to.

I was surprised though that all those grumpy guts complaining about political posts actually raised a response from Admin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Huh! Had you not mentioned it, I'd never have seen it. Whoever's acting as Admin doesn't seem to be very knowledgeable about how to reach the most forum members. it's posted in General Chit-Chat: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661035-1.html
> 
> Admin's other recent announcement, about the forum having been down for awhile a few days ago is in an even less popular section, Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-660707-1.html
> 
> ...


Had not noticed- but then I am spending very little time these days on KP- just so much to do, oddly, since we've been on total Lockdown. 
Although one factor is that I fired the company that was providing my Home Help- so I am duty bound to put more time into Housework. As the owner of a Corgi- first I've had in about 25 years, I had completely forgotten just how much fluff they shed every day! It's not limited to a moult- I can do the vacuum cleaning, and two hours later you would think I had not touched it for two weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I did wonder why it was not sent out as a site wide message to everyone registered. That has been done in the past.
> 
> Also, there have been several threads today on Covid that have not been moved to the Attic yet. Time will tell.


Had not noticed!!!!

Have been off on different pursuits!


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

As you know, we have been informed that all COVID-19 Threads should be put in the Attic. Surely you are aware that the Attic is a mean, spiteful place. I suggest that a new separate section be started for COVID-19 so that people can follow this important topic without having to go to or subscribe to the Attic. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

littlebunny said:


> As you know, we have been informed that all COVID-19 Threads should be put in the Attic. Surely you are aware that the Attic is a mean, spiteful place. I suggest that a new separate section be started for COVID-19 so that people can follow this important topic without having to go to or subscribe to the Attic. Thank you for your consideration.


Well the replies to COVID topics do indeed get nasty and name calling, hence they belong in the ATTIC.
Even if they start out with good intentions, it !never! lasts long at being civil. Most times propoganda gets repeated here and the angry/nasty/name calling begins. Just look at the 40+ pages about wearing masks during this time. Look at all the others about the virus itself and the masks and the statistics, etc - all gets over the top heated and nasty.

Admin rules!


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

I didn't say Admin doesn't or shouldn't rule, I merely made a suggestion.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

littlebunny said:


> I didn't say Admin doesn't or shouldn't rule, I merely made a suggestion.


And I am just saying why it won't work, nothing would change as to the civility of the replies.
I am sure ADMIN had read the Covid related topics and watched it all play out before making that decision.

ADMIN RULES! - (AKA - I agree with Admin) - (AKA- Admin had the final say)


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

At any rate, I apologize for my mistake. I didn't realize I was doing anything wrong, and it was never my intent to try to cause any trouble. By the way, I tried to post this sooner, but a little kitty unplugged my computer.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

littlebunny said:


> ....... By the way, I tried to post this sooner, but a little kitty unplugged my computer.


I have one of those fur babies who jump onto the keyboard for the demanded attention! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully the recent Posters who have been making these wild accusations about the Attic, can return to their cosy places for good- they obviously have their noses out of joint, but I guess some people find it hard to manage diversity of opinion- some of the wisest folk on KP love the rarefied atmosphere- and enjoy congregating up there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-665674-1.html

Another thread that belongs in the Attic. I thought I read where virus and politics only go in the Attic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-665674-1.html
> 
> Another thread that belongs in the Attic. *I thought I read where virus and politics only go in the Attic.*


You did. It's at the top of the page for GCC: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-661035-1.html
It's the second topic 'stuck' at the top of the section.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-666594-1.html#15163094

Another selection that belongs in the Attic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-666571-1.html#15162674

And another that needs to be moved to the Attic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-666571-1.html#15162674
> 
> And another that needs to be moved to the Attic.


Jeepers , are you getting paid to do this? If you need to clean up stuff, come on over to my place.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jeepers , are you getting paid to do this? If you need to clean up stuff, come on over to my place.


Or mine!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Or mine!


Sorry Bub, but I like Janet's persistence so I get her first.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jeepers , are you getting paid to do this? If you need to clean up stuff, come on over to my place.


No, not getting paid. If I need to follow the rules, then they should apply to everyone. An accident or two along the way is understandable, but blatant disregard is a whole different story.

And now the bullying will commence again I dare say.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Or mine!


Sorry, Jessica-Jean! My house is clean, most of the five acres fence line is done, dishes washed, laundry done. Time to do some knitting before the puppy wakes up!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> No, not getting paid. If I need to follow the rules, then they should apply to everyone. An accident or two along the way is understandable, but blatant disregard is a whole different story.
> 
> And now the bullying will commence again I dare say.


I have reported quite a few via the report button. Nothing done yet. :sm19:

Yes the backlash will start immediately. :sm16: :sm16:
~~~
Yup here it is


Granny41 said:


> Gosh, are you 11 years old?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> No, not getting paid. If I need to follow the rules, then they should apply to everyone. An accident or two along the way is understandable, but blatant disregard is a whole different story.
> 
> And now the bullying will commence again I dare say.


Gosh, are you 11 years old?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have used the report button so much it is a wonder it still works.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have used the report button so much it is a wonder it still works.


Once upon a time, I used it often, and watched until the topic was moved by Admin to its proper section. Then that stopped happening. I still use it once in a while, but it seems pointless. I haven't seen a reported topic moved in the last couple of years, so why bother. I just close the topic and look at another. I have the feeling that Admin doesn't care, unless the topic is something that might reduce clicks/income.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> I have used the report button so much it is a wonder it still works.


I have also used the report button a number of times and asked Admin to please care about his/her forum by moving topics purposefully put in the wrong section (usually Main and Pictures).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

targa416 said:


> I have also used the report button a number of times and asked Admin to please care about his/her forum by moving topics purposefully put in the wrong section (usually Main and Pictures).


Have you seen any of them moved in the last couple of years?


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you seen any of them moved in the last couple of years?


In more recent months, a few people reported that Admin had contacted them and said their topics had been moved to the right sections. I knew of one for sure, because it started out in Main and ended up in the Attic where it belonged. But to be honest, I'm not aware of very many having been moved. :sm16:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

targa416 said:


> In more recent months, a few people reported that Admin had contacted them and said their topics had been moved to the right sections. I knew of one for sure, because it started out in Main and ended up in the Attic where it belonged. But to be honest, I'm not aware of very many having been moved. :sm16:


Well, a few is better than none.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, a few is better than none.[/quote
> 
> I have had three conversations with Admin in the last 6 weeks or so. Admin is very much alive.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

targa416 said:


> In more recent months, a few people reported that Admin had contacted them and said their topics had been moved to the right sections. I knew of one for sure, because it started out in Main and ended up in the Attic where it belonged. But to be honest, I'm not aware of very many having been moved. :sm16:


At least you tried! I am not aware either, but at least I have tried and have not been one of those folks who complains but does nothing about it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> At least you tried! I am not aware either, but at least* I have tried and have not been one of those folks who complains but does nothing about it.*


. :sm24:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you correct them? Do you tell them according to admin they posted in the wrong section? I do, if I see it, some did not see the topic he put that under. Simple to tell them, and that is about all you can do. 
Personally, I told several people, but now I am getting tired of it. 
Can't fix what you don't know is broken.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Do you correct them? Do you tell them according to admin they posted in the wrong section? I do, if I see it, some did not see the topic he put that under. Simple to tell them, and that is about all you can do.
> Personally, I told several people, but now I am getting tired of it.
> Can't fix what you don't know is broken.


Trying to tell someone on here that they have posted something in the wrong place is like raking leaves in a windstorm, futile. So go to the folks who run this forum and see if they will do some house cleaning.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! Such picky complaints! Guess that is why I have lived to 93! "Don't sweat the small stuff..and, it's all small stuff!" ????????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-668683-1.html#15213943

Another person who things the rules on here do not apply to them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, Admin. I have copied and pasted below, the latest unwelcome post to a thread I started in the Attic, several days ago now.
This User- kneonknitter most of whose recent postings were in the Solarium- (her choice- that is where she choses to reside- not an issue to me) other than that since she has started posting on my thread I started - so am therefore OP, her memes and language are getting more and more obscene.
I find this totally unacceptable. It is not an accepted nor logical way to discussion.

_Oh no!! Did I insult your sensibilities? Hurt your feelings? Obscene avatar? What's obscene about it? Spam? I'm not selling anything nor am I trying to convince anyone to buy anything. Not welcome here? Says who? You? You own this forum? According to Admin this is where political posts belong. Last I checked, you aren't even an American so what do you care how I feel about my President? Notice I said MY not ours because he is not your president. Can't stand the fact that someone disagrees with you & your opinions? Too bad, so sad. I think I will report you to Admin for promoting hate & telling me I don't belong here & telling other KP members the same about me within your post. In fact, that's exactly what I'm going to do. You are harassing me._ 
I deliberately made no attempt to reproduce her memes.
Lurker 2.

ETA, I forgot to include the link- if you should choose to check
it is: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-670228-1.html


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, Admin. I have copied and pasted below, the latest unwelcome post to a thread I started in the Attic, several days ago now.
> This User- kneonknitter most of whose recent postings were in the Solarium- (her choice- that is where she choses to reside- not an issue to me) other than that since she has started posting on my thread I started - so am therefore OP, her memes and language are getting more and more obscene.
> I find this totally unacceptable. It is not an accepted nor logical way to discussion.
> 
> ...


Jul 10, 2020 04:03:57 #
Lurker 2 (a regular here) (online) Joined: Sep 2, 2011 Posts: 80729 Loc: Auckland, New Zealand.

A note to all, I put in a report of Spam,
Because of the obscene direction kneonknitter is attempting to manoeuvre my thread.
That was a totally uncalled for meme that she posted
She accuses me of 5year old mentality, and yet denies the appalling allegation in the image she has chosen to accompany her Avatar.
Get thee gone, with your impersonation of
SABOTEUR you are NOT welcome here
KNEONKNITTER.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
• Just use your ignore ability to block her from posting on your topics. Easy Peasy. Problem solved.

I have read some of your other postings, and you seem to think that Admin can control how people think and believe about politics. That you do not like someone's political statement avatar, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Jul 10, 2020 04:03:57 #
> Lurker 2 (a regular here) (online) Joined: Sep 2, 2011 Posts: 80729 Loc: Auckland, New Zealand.
> 
> A note to all, I put in a report of Spam,
> ...


I am well aware that I could have prevented any FURTHER posts from her by that means- it does nothing though to remove the disgusting images she has chosen to proliferate on my thread.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am well aware that I could have prevented any FURTHER posts from her by that means- it does nothing though to remove the disgusting images she has chosen to proliferate on my thread.


The only one I saw that 'maybe' offensive for some is a clipart type middle finger.
.
These are all the photos uploaded to your topic:
.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> The only one I saw that 'may be' offensive for some is a clipart type middle finger.


Exactly


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly


Why she did it:
~~~
Jul 9, 2020 22:21:26 #
kneonknitter (a regular here) Joined: Feb 10, 2011 Posts: 19266 Loc: Phoenix (Peoria) Az



> Lurker 2 wrote:
> By the way I am the OP of this thread, and you, kneonknitter choose to make an obscene suggestion in the image accompanying your Avatar.
> 
> But I don't have the energy to bother putting you on Ignore
> ...


I'm obscene??? Do you read what you write???? With that remark I would say you are the misogynist. Here's an obscene gesture for you.
(middle finger attached)
~~~~~~~~
kneonknitter avatar
.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Member vonknit is being a troll by stalking and harassing member SouthernGirl on her postings of her projects.

Jul 30, 2020 10:01
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-672965-1.html#15310675
SouthernGirl wrote:
Here are some pics of hats that I made. All of them are knitted and felted. Some of them have needle felting on them.


vonknit said:


> No, they are fulled, not felted!


Jul 31, 2020 12:26
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673091-1.html#15313669


vonknit said:


> you don't know the difference between felted and fulled!!! C'mon!!


Jul 31, 2020 12:27
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673088-1.html#15313671


vonknit said:


> Clearly, you don't know the difference between felted and fulled! How embarrassing!


Jul 31, 2020 12:28
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673087-1.html#15313672


vonknit said:


> What an embarrassment this must be for you! Learn the difference between felted and fulled.


Jul 31, 2020 12:28
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673086-1.html#15313676


vonknit said:


> It is NOT felted! What are you trying to pull here?


Jul 31, 2020 15:12
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673138-1.html#15314061


vonknit said:


> What kind of joke is this!!!?? That is not felted!!


Aug 1, 2020 06:24
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673156-1.html#15315339


vonknit said:


> Those are NOT felted! Don't you know the difference?


Aug 1, 2020 08:58
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673217-1.html#15315759


vonknit said:


> How fake!! It's not felted!


Aug 1, 2020 08:58
• https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673216-1.html#15315761


vonknit said:


> What a liar you are!!!


Admin I hope you do the right thing - this is just the last straw imo. 
She has been constant belittle/demean/condescend/make fun of/ ridicule peoples project, life style, heritage, languages/way of life/way of doing things, etc. for too long now.
She is now classified as the troll on the forum.
We would like to have our pleasant forum back with peaceful dialog and sincere praises.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

JennyG12 said:


> Member vonknit is being a troll by stalking and harassing member SouthernGirl on her postings of her projects.
> 
> Jul 30, 2020 10:01
> • https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-672965-1.html#15310675
> ...


And again:
Aug 1, 2020 20:24
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673227-1.html


vonknit said:


> That is not felted. Why are you lying??? Or you don't know the difference??


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> And again:
> Aug 1, 2020 20:24
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-673227-1.html


Clearly, SouthernGirl needs to put Amy on ignore.

ETA: Oops, I meant "vonknit." SouthernGirl needs to put "vonknit" on ignore. I mean, really, who on earth does that? And why?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

❤ ❤


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Never mind


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Clearly, SouthernGirl needs to put Amy on ignore.
> 
> ETA: Oops, I meant "vonknit." SouthernGirl needs to put "vonknit" on ignore. I mean, really, who on earth does that? And why?


I appears that Admin has put it on ignore! 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=200742

There won't be anymore from that particular source ... at least, not from that user name. With any luck, she's run out of previously set up sock puppets.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I appears that Admin has put it on ignore!
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=200742
> 
> There won't be anymore from that particular source ... at least, not from that user name. With any luck, she's run out of previously set up sock puppets.


Thank you, Admin.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been trying to post some pictures today and keep getting a Capatcha page with pictures to click on. before I can attach the chosen images.

The Capatcha page doesn't work. I have repeatedly clicked on the correct images as asked and still can't get past it to load my pictures. I have checked my virus scan as suggested. 
I've tried everything.... Please help!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I still cannot get past a cloud fare Capatcha that doesn't work.
It says it is not my fault. 
Please fix!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is wonderful.
Thanks for the update,
And WELCOME new moderator.
Most of the time KP is a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It’s a shame there are still porn videos on some topics. I did report them some time ago. I wish they were all deleted


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It’s a shame there are still porn videos on some topics. I did report them some time ago. I wish they were all deleted


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

My this was an interesting post! Surprised me!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

My this was an interesting post! Surprised me!


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


Reported this thread TWICE now... needs to be moved to the ATTIC

(new posts) Fox News slanted take on the VP debate (=>)
First: MarilynKnits on Oct 12, 2020 18:03:51
Last: klrober on Oct 13, 2020 22:50:34
Posts: 11 Views: 846


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Have received a 1020 error access denied since Jan.12th. Cannot access website on my chromebook.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Have received a 1020 error access denied since Jan.12th. Cannot access website on my chromebook.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May I be so bold as to present a suggestion?

I think it would be helpful to receive a Trend List from Admin stating common problems and issues causing warnings. When someone is warned or censured, rumors are rife but facts are non-existant. I believe this pertains mostly to the Attic and Solarium sections.

Thank you and welcome aboard to the newbie.



Admin said:


> Good morning all. I have begun training a new assistant to help work on the day to day here. Per a lot of feedback I have taken to an outside source. I will be introducing her to you all in the coming weeks and transition most moderation and admin tasks to her. This will leave me to manage systems and other endeavours. To help her manage I am posting this thread for the purposes of reporting any and all issues. Think of it as a direct line to her (and me) for any and all site matters. More personal matters can be taken to private messages. Because you are a big group this is the best bet for an outsider to get to know you all.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since no one on the topic has yet reported their displeasure with the Swatch watch pop-ups, I'm doing it for them. The topic is: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-706188-1.html


----------



## PearlGirl (May 30, 2012)

Please stop the swatch! I’ve been a member many years, and this pop up issue is new here, and it only happens on KP. I use a new IPhone 12pro


----------



## Dapperlass (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes keep the site going! It’s a great place to chat and talk about knitting.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This issue has been resolved.

~Admin


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Admin said:


> This issue has been resolved.
> 
> ~Admin


Which one?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have not been get forum in my mail for several weeks. I have checked everything I know to check. Open for suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since I began using my new iPhone 12 Pro Max, I have an annoying problem ONLY on KP. It’s an intermittent horizontal black line.
I hope you can fix it. I’ve tried two browsers - Safari and Chrome. On other websites, it never appears. On KP, it appears more often than not. 

Thank you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I began using my new iPhone 12 Pro Max, I have an annoying problem ONLY on KP. It's an intermittent horizontal black line.
> I hope you can fix it. I've tried two browsers - Safari and Chrome. On other websites, it never appears. On KP, it appears more often than not.
> 
> Thank you.


That's not a problem with KP, it's a problem with the phone and/or browser on the phone. Some information here:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/252202275


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> That's not a problem with KP, it's a problem with the phone and/or browser on the phone. Some information here:
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/252202275


Two different browsers. Only on KP. How could it be a device problem?


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Just started getting a mobile redirect that takes over the site. Tells me site not safe & that my phone has been compromised. Only on KP! Goodbye for a while!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Bratty Patty can no longer log in. She gets a message suggesting her account has been terminated. She is confused since she is rarely posting and has lost her regular status awhile ago. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you. I hope I am able to receive my daily KP soon! Ha e noy received it for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

knittingaway said:


> Thank you. I hope I am able to receive my daily KP soon! Ha e noy received it for the past 2 weeks.


But you are on KP writing posts, so all you're missing is an email telling you you can go to KP. You're already here.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

knittingaway said:


> Thank you. I hope I am able to receive my daily KP soon! Ha e noy received it for the past 2 weeks.


You should see it again in a couple of days.

~Admin


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Why am I not receiving the daily KP..In order to see it I have to go a round about way to view it...Please look into this....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jonibee said:


> Why am I not receiving the daily KP..In order to see it I have to go a round about way to view it...Please look into this....


If you have the last notification you received, look near the bottom of that email, there is a " P.S." In the PS there is a blue site, if you click on that it is the daily digest subscription info. You can change how often you receive notification, etc. This cannot be done from your "My Profile" page, whole different business.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you have the last notification you received, look near the bottom of that email, there is a " P.S." In the PS there is a blue site, if you click on that it is the daily digest subscription info. You can change how often you receive notification, etc. This cannot be done from your "My Profile" page, *whole different business.*


Yes!!! :sm24:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, please keep on knitting and writing on this board! I still get up every morning and the first thing I do is to turn on my computer and then start knitting until my husband gets up. I knit a pink one, then a blue one, then a red white and blue one, then a green one, etc. Right now I am about ready to finish then blue one. I love knitting. No one in my family every knitted but for some reason I just wanted to. God bless the U.S.A and all of those who keep us safe!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Juleen said:


> Yes, please keep on knitting and writing on this board! I still get up every morning and the first thing I do is to turn on my computer and then start knitting until my husband gets up. I knit a pink one, then a blue one, then a red white and blue one, then a green one, etc. Right now I am about ready to finish then blue one. I love knitting. No one in my family every knitted but for some reason I just wanted to. God bless the U.S.A and all of those who keep us safe!


G'morn Juleen,

I can't help but wonder if you meant to post your comment on this topic of "Reported Issues", or if you meant it for somewhere else by mistake ???

Anyway, I'm curious to know what pink, blue, red white and blue, and green "ones" you are knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KroSha said:


> G'morn Juleen,
> 
> I can't help but wonder if you meant to post your comment on this topic of "Reported Issues", or if you meant it for somewhere else by mistake ???
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious to know what pink, blue, red white and blue, and green "ones" you are knitting.


You and me both! But I am thinking hats.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You and me both! But I am thinking hats.


Blankets: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-720230-1.html#16472281


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Blankets: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-720230-1.html#16472281


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Blankets: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-720230-1.html#16472281


I am in AWE of what you know, can do, have mastered and teach us.

I think you must have been trained by Sherlock Holmes.
I didnt see the original post about blankets- so I thought baby sweaters/hats


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I am in AWE of what you know, can do, have mastered and teach us.
> 
> I think you must have been trained by Sherlock Holmes.
> I didnt see the original post about blankets- so I thought baby sweaters/hats


I spend altogether too much time on KP. That's how I had seen that topic. So, I clicked on her name, and looked at her posts to find it again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I spend altogether too much time on KP. That's how I had seen that topic. So, I clicked on her name, and looked at her posts to find it again.


That is what I would have done also. I have done it in the past to find a topic. :sm24:


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for continuing to make this a better than ever site. Glad you're getting some help and I'm sure she'll do well, look forward to meeting her. Happy Holidays...Judy


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

And here is another thanks from Arizona! I love knitting baby afghans for our local Air Force Base and the first thing I do each morning is to see what is on Knitting Paradise! Today I will be knitting a pink afghan! Whoo hooo!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

A whole new section was added to discuss health topics and yet there are some people who insist on posting controversial covid threads in general chit chat over and over again. They always turn nasty so why are they allowed to do it? Do the rules apply to everyone?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Okay, there are at least three topics related to covid today and all in the wrong sections. Admin, why are you not moving these topics? Yes, I know, I do not need to open them or read them. But, rules are rules. They should apply to every one equally.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, there are at least three topics related to covid today and all in the wrong sections. Admin, why are you not moving these topics? Yes, I know, I do not need to open them or read them. But, rules are rules. They should apply to every one equally.


The health section is not proving popular or isn't known about. There are only 275 subscribers. I agree with moving contentious threads but am also concerned that much important information would be missed if all covid topics were only posted in the health section. It's a tough call when the virus and vaccines are on all our minds a lot of the time


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, there are at least three topics related to covid today and all in the wrong sections. Admin, why are you not moving these topics? Yes, I know, I do not need to open them or read them. But, rules are rules. They should apply to every one equally.


Thank you for sharing that info.
MANY KPer's may not know about the new section.
AND YOU ARE CORRECT that this is in the wrong section,
That being said:

ISNT it more important that we share ALL the info we have on COVID with as many as we can ?
I was glad to hear so many have gotten boosters. Also was happy to hear about the minor reactions thay had also.

Even learning WHY some havent gotten the vax is interesting- in a small way.

SO please dont fuss too much about this being in the wrong section. Think of it as a Public Service Announcement --- broadcast on ALL channels.

Happy Holiday to you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lee1313 and Bevvyreay, thanks for voicing opinions almost identical to my own. I also like the thought that we can provide a bit of comfort to those who are undergoing some sort of health issue. Thank heavens I had my cataracts done before covid so i had plenty of friends who could reassure me about it. Now, i would be a real nervous nelly about anything like that. No, I don't think we should be providing real medical help (doc's job) but the virtual "hugs" given to reassure folks are wonderful.

And, you are right-- i didn't even know we had a health topic! And decided not to join at this point. Maybe later.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Thank you for sharing that info.
> MANY KPer's may not know about the new section.
> AND YOU ARE CORRECT that this is in the wrong section,
> That being said:
> ...


Not fussing too much I think. This is the only time I have mentioned it.

And many folks have not gotten the vaccination due to serious health reasons. Not just to be contrary.

And Merry Christmas to you also. Am a bit old fashioned when it comes to this.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Not fussing too much I think. This is the only time I have mentioned it.
> 
> And many folks have not gotten the vaccination due to serious health reasons. Not just to be contrary.
> 
> And Merry Christmas to you also. Am a bit old fashioned when it comes to this.


I do agree that in general rules should be adhered to, but sometimes they also need to meet the needs of the time.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just subscribe to health section and get all the reports and then some.
Admin started it by 'popular' demand, so adhere to the guidelines of the forum.
Just because 'you' think it is important is overruled by the already decided vote from Admin.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Just subscribe to health section and get all the reports and then some.
> Admin started it by 'popular' demand, so adhere to the guidelines of the forum.
> Just because 'you' think it is important is overruled by the already decided vote from Admin.


. :sm24:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Thank you for sharing that info.
> MANY KPer's may not know about the new section.
> AND YOU ARE CORRECT that this is in the wrong section,
> That being said:
> ...


If all people wanted to do was share information there wouldn't be a problem. The problem comes when people think they should be allowed to decide for others. Then you have the cruel disgusting people who espouse locking up or punishing those with whom they disagree. And what about those who think that others shouldn't even be allowed to purchase food? I've even read people wishing other people dead! There are some really sick and disgusting people who post on this site. Public service announcements rarely wish other people dead!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Thank you for sharing that info.
> MANY KPer's may not know about the new section.
> AND YOU ARE CORRECT that this is in the wrong section,
> That being said:
> ...


 :sm24: I am sure Admin will move any covid-related posts to the Attic if and when it becomes necessary.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

berigora said:


> :sm24: I am sure Admin will move any covid-related posts to the Attic if and when it becomes necessary.


It _appears_ that Admin is off on weekends.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome. This is a great site with great people. Such a part of my day to see and be a part of a group who keep the art of knitting alive for multiple generations.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

If you lived in Hawaii you would say "Mele Kaliki Maka"


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

(I've already sent this to Admin via Private Message. No response as yet so I'm posting it here.)

I got a new internet router at home. I had to revert to the old one in order to be able to get back into KP. This is true for both my Windows laptop and my Apple devices.
When I try to connect using the new router, I get error 1020 and can't log in. I'm going to be disconnecting the old router so I won't have the luxury of being able to fall back to it much longer. I'm currently in Georgia, US where I've been for about a week without having any issues logging in. Please help with this. Thanks.

Thanks.
Targa416


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, this is interesting, thanks! I've always wondered what a screen shot is, and now I've seen one! Now, I just need to look up the why's, when's and how-to's, so I can make them. I love how we learn more than knitting on this site. 
Thanks, Admin. for this site; all you do to administer, and to constantly improve it. For the most part, I've always enjoyed and benefited by my membership. Looking forward to more. This old dog is 80 years old, and I AM still learning new tricks.
Good luck to the new addition.

Quote=KroSha]Not necessary - - from the screenshot below, do you see where the topic title is in *BOLD* ??? That indicates that admin has "docked" the topic in the first position of General Chit-Chat, so no one will ever lose track of it. (Note also that GCC Rules are docked right below the new topic.)[/quote]


----------

